# 2012 Vice Presidential Debate Thread



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.

I'm watching Hardball Special Coverage.  They have several panels throughout the show and I have to say I've come to like Michael Steele so much lately.  He has so much more confidence now that he isn't RNC Chair anymore.


----------



## Liability (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> 
> I'm watching Hardball Special Coverage.  They have several panels throughout the show and I have to say I've come to like Michael Steele so much lately.  He has so much more confidence now that he isn't RNC Chair anymore.



Oh, for the love of gawd.  It's just the VP debate.  Screw it.  Watch the Yankees.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone watching other coverage?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> ...



What's a Yankee?


----------



## Liability (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Any player on the winning-est team in baseball history.


----------



## Liability (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone watching other coverage?



Turner stations carry the Yankees.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Ahhhh  base e ball..  Are they in the World Series yet?


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone watching other coverage?



I usually watch FNC.  I already know what the other networks are going to say.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

jwoodie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching other coverage?
> ...



One year, they had election coverage on the comedy channel.  Penn and Teller were hosting, I believe.  It was different, Penn drew a map state by state, he was good.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I love political comedy and am glad that we have finally abandoned the "hands off" policy regarding President Obama.  I am still waiting for a good impersonation of Romney.  Have you seen one?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Jwoodie,

There has been no hands off policy. You are a fucking whiner.

And....Romney does not need an impersonator......he does that himself depending on the audience.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



PFT! GO REDSOX! We had a bad year but we will be back next year...Oh and Go Orioles!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

jwoodie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



Yes, Jimmy Fallon just did one on Mitt Romney's neighborhood.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfSqJ9cYIFE&feature=player_embedded]"Mister Romney&#39;s Neighborhood" - (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching other coverage?
> ...



I heard there is a football AND a baseball game tonight.lol  I personally am going to watch something I am very excited about and that is Ryan and Biden, playing Kick Ball.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah. There are a few Baseball playoff games on as well as the Steelers vs Titans...GO STEELERS!!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

The general consensus is Biden will be on the offensive, trying to make the base feel better and make Romney look bad.. worse.

They're seated instead of at podiums.  The Biden team does not want this to end in a draw because that translates into a win for Ryan.  Chuck Todd asked someone on the Biden team if the number 47 would come up and the response was they'd be surprised if it didn't.

It might get kind of rough on that stage tonight.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> The general consensus is Biden will be on the offensive, trying to make the base feel better and make Romney look bad.. worse.
> 
> They're seated instead of at podiums.  The Biden team does not want this to end in a draw because that translates into a win for Ryan.  Chuck Todd asked someone on the Biden team if the number 47 would come up and the response was they'd be surprised if it didn't.
> 
> It might get kind of rough on that stage tonight.



I hope Ryan comes back with "YOU DIDN'T BUILD THAT!"  ( Gloves on )


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah.  Me too.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> 
> I'm watching Hardball Special Coverage.  They have several panels throughout the show and I have to say I've come to like Michael Steele so much lately.  He has so much more confidence now that he isn't RNC Chair anymore.



It's because you are a democrat. Trust me.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 11, 2012)

Ha! We Republicans were for Michael Steele before being for Michael Steele was cool.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 11, 2012)

*Are you ready to rumble!​*
They outta do this in an octogon, with Michael Buffer as the moderator.​


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Ha! We Republicans were for Michael Steele before being for Michael Steele was cool.



I remember him when he was running for the senate.  I didn'tike him as rnc chair, he was a panderer.  He's much cooler now than way back before then even.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

loinboy said:


> *Are you ready to rumble!​*
> They outta do this in an octogon, with Michael Buffer as the moderator.​



It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm on my senator's conference call right now.  Sherrod Brown.  It's cool.  People are asking questions and they're polling us every so often.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> It's gonna get ugly.


And when it does, all Biden's gotta do is play his hole card...

_*...the Biden smile!*_


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 11, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna get ugly.
> ...



Veneers and hair plugs. That's all he has left. Or do I mean Left?!?!?!?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna get ugly.
> ...



 He's like a big Saint Bernard.  Loveable mugg.


----------



## Babbleon (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to watch this begrudgingly and give my honest opinion. From what I've seen from Ryan, he is very well spoken and knows his stuff. Biden is gaffe prone but does ok in debates. Ryan will put a shine on the figures, and he understands them well enough so I don't expect Biden to counterpunch there.. Biden has to come at him on social issues, lack of economic clarity, and highlight the positives of the administration.

I'll also be flipping back and forth to watch Ben Rapelisburger throw around the pigskin.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Babbleon said:


> I'm going to watch this begrudgingly and give my honest opinion. From what I've seen from Ryan, he is very well spoken and knows his stuff. Biden is gaffe prone but does ok in debates. Ryan will put a shine on the figures, and he understands them well enough so I don't expect Biden to counterpunch there.. Biden has to come at him on social issues, lack of economic clarity, and highlight the positives of the administration.
> 
> I'll also be flipping back and forth to watch Ben Rapelisburger throw around the pigskin.



Look foreward to your opinion.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan knows the numbers but is vulnerable on economic clarity? You seem confused, Babbleon.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> 
> I'm watching Hardball Special Coverage.  They have several panels throughout the show and I have to say I've come to like Michael Steele so much lately.  He has so much more confidence now that he isn't RNC Chair anymore.



I like him, too. Now that he doesn't have to defend total crazies in order to keep the money coming in to the RNC, he's a smart guy... I don't agree with him, but he, at least, makes sense.


----------



## Babbleon (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ryan knows the numbers but is vulnerable on economic clarity? You seem confused, Babbleon.



He is well versed in economic theory when compared to one Joe Biden. He knows the precise numbers as far as tax cuts but is unclear just as Romney is on where all the loopholes will come from in covering what could amount as a substantial loss of revenue. If Biden let's him go with "more Americans paying taxes" as a defense as Obama did in horrible fashion, this thing could be over. By that I mean the election.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

jwoodie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching other coverage?
> ...



and you don't know what Fox is going to say?


----------



## Rozman (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder if MSNBC will have that weird chick Chris Hayes on tonight....


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...








  I have barely seen Paul Ryan speak so I am looking forward to seeing how he handles everything.  I like Joe, but I have to admit I am hoping for a gaffe!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Babbleon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan knows the numbers but is vulnerable on economic clarity? You seem confused, Babbleon.
> ...



I think Ryan's economic chops are vastly overrated. 

Biden isn't likely to let Ryan get away with anything.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



A Ryan gaffe, yeah.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't really seen Ryan in action. I hear he is good with the numbers, but Biden is good at connecting to people and making policy understandable for the average American.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Either way it will be fun to watch Joe articulate things the way he does so well...


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ryan makes gaffes... saying the numbers were too complicated to share was a gaffe... storming out of an interview like a petulant child was a gaffe.. and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I haven't really seen Ryan in action. I hear he is good with the numbers, but Biden is good at connecting to people and making policy understandable for the average American.



Ryan has a lot of nervous energy.  I'd bet they were slowing him way down in his practice sessions.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

jwoodie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64QHFF6l17g]Romney & Obama Tell Jim Lehrer: "Shut The F*** Up" (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_DuRGHdoVU&feature=relmfu]Mitt Romney Responds To The "47%" Controversy  - Jimmy Fallon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



He was defending the president the other day regarding gun legislation.  That was a gaffe.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> ...



Why would we want to torture ourselves with _that_?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUnlFaYczwc&feature=relmfu]Mitt Romney&#39;s Video Blog - Jimmy Fallon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I love Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Heck if I know but I'm looking forward to watching the Cafeteria Catholic LyinRyan dance tonight. 

All the time he's saying he wants to charge women with murder if they abort their fetus, he's also saying he wants the elderly and children to be homeless and hungry. And, Romney says he wants sick (rw) Americans to sit in ER's alongside the illegals and then force responsible Americans to pay their bills. 

Also, what's this crap about poor little baby Ryan not being experienced? Every time he has run for office, for re-election, he has had to debate his opponent but they're so afraid he'll screw up, they've already given him an out. Lame. 

Ryan brags about how he knows the numbers but he has never had to actually prove it. The little twerp needs to man up and quit running away from questions.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


 
He wasn't petulant, and he didn't storm out. He just refused to play the logical fallacy/loaded question game with a crap *journalist* with an obvious agenda. He gave him two chances. The second one, he was out.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 

Realllllly..why don't you link him saying those things, you loon?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jwoodie,
> 
> There has been no hands off policy. You are a fucking whiner.
> 
> And....Romney does not need an impersonator......he does that himself depending on the audience.



If Mitt had a brain, he'd just stay home and run Andrea Saul. 

Since she's the one who usually has to to clean up after his daily stumbles. It would save so much time.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



the idea of these debates is to convince people who aren't already convinced.... 

anyone looking at ryan objectively would have said he threw a tantrum 

i'm sorry the little whiner doesn't think he should have to answer questions. but he does... unlike you, the average person is fairly unimpressed with him and his teaparty congress... so much so that he doesn't want to be called congressman tonight.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Because he left at the end of an interview that already lasted 5 minutes beyond the scheduled time?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



LOL, I hope (for you're sake) that you really don't believe the load of crap you just posted


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



LOL, now that dumb beeotch and failed moderator thinks that she can speak for the "average person". What a bunch of bull.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

What to watch for tonight.  I believe that Biden has been memorizing statements and retorts to questions and that is far as he can go in talking about policiies and issues.  He's good for 15 seconds on any topic and then he's out of juice.

Paul Ryan knows the issues and can talk at length about amy one of them. That's going to make the difference.  

If Biden doesn't know the questions in advance, he'll have to "wing it" and there come his famous gaffes.  There's a genuine likable side to Biden and that his his endearing quality.  But that doesn't make for a competent leader should the heart stop with the president and he has to take the lead.  We have seen a likable guy as president make a mess of things and we don't need that a heartbeat away from any president.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do your own search, key words, Medicare, vouchers, Medicaid, children, elderly, ice floes. Hell, while you're at it, add vets, disabled vets and screwing over disabled vets by taking health care away from them and replacing it with more of those #$%^&* the pubpots are so fond of.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



he's twisted that way


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Jackson said:


> What to watch for tonight.  I believe that Biden has been memorizing statements and retorts to questions and that is far as he can go in talking about policiies and issues.  He's good for 15 seconds on any topic and then he's out of juice.
> 
> Paul Ryan knows the issues and can talk at length about amy one of them. That's going to make the difference.
> 
> If Biden doesn't know the questions in advance, he'll have to "wing it" and there come his famous gaffes.  There's a genuine likable side to Biden and that his his endearing quality.  But that doesn't make for a competent leader should the heart stop with the president and he has to take the lead.  We have seen a likable guy as president make a mess of things and we don't need that a heartbeat away from any president.



If they are counting on Biden to somehow cover for Obama's dismal debate performance they have major problems. Ryan just may have Biden for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm ready...


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



..and look into the billions that Obama and Biden took out of Medicare to try and cover some of the costs for the soon to fail program Obamacare.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone watching other coverage?



Streaming CNN.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I'm ready...



Ok, now the debate can begin.  Lakhota's here.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching other coverage?
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't have the patience to watch this pointless and completely inconsequential debate.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

I predict a Rocky Balboa vs Apollo Creed type Debate. Biden will cut Ryan pretty good I think in the beginning. The question is, Will Ryan recover and get back at it, or stay on the ropes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You shouldn't talk about women like that.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> I predict a Rocky Balboa vs Apollo Creed type Debate. Biden will cut Ryan pretty good I think in the beginning. The question is, Will Ryan recover and get back at it, or stay on the ropes.



Biden can't allow him to recover.  There will be blood.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 11, 2012)

There MUST be BLOOD.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Or worse yet, Biden will make him cry.  Wouldn't that be the best?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

I learned today that my appointment for a colonoscopy next Wednesday is only the CONSULTATION......so NOTHING can ruin my mood. 

Come on, dummies.....line up so's we can knock you over.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do a search. Look at videos.. What you will find is exactly what I said. 

LyinRyan having an elderly man dragged out of a town hall meeting that the man had to PAY to attend (unConstitutional, to say the least), Ryan talking about vouchers for the elderly, and taking Medicaid away from sick children while beating the drums for "personhood" laws to control women's bodies.

And, real, hard, NUMBERS? Ryan doesn't have time. he has never had time because he has always been able to arrive for his little sound bite and then make a run for it. 

And, do you really want to say he has never had to debate his opponent before?

Get real. All I've said are facts and you know it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Heh, where Jillian is concerned that was me being nice.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you are reaaaallllly underestimating Ryan.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Only is you're little world pal. Ryan has the facts and the numbers to back them up. You and Biden have the party line.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> There MUST be BLOOD.



I do agree here. Both sides need to cut, and cut deep and fast. Biden is a professional political hitter, the guy who is used to doing dirty work. I figure he will get Ryan on his heels. The question is, can he keep him there.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeezus, I'm gettin nervous.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think both sides are underestimating the candidates.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Didn't seem nice to me at all.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 11, 2012)

Let's get in on, bitches!​


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

I find it funny when the moderator said they have devoted their life to public service.

At what point does public service become personal ambition? Are the two mutually exclusive?


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow beginning with Lybia. Bold.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Wow beginning with Lybia. Bold.



I was shocked too!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden comes out swinging


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is already avoiding questions right off the bat. At least he hasnt said anything too stupid yet.


----------



## Amazed (Oct 11, 2012)

Too fucking funny, first question and Biden is shooting every wad he has gotten from his leadership.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

What's going on?  Biden isn't answering the question!  Was it an itelligence failure?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Damnit! Speed up, Joe!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is an armchair QB. Coming off like a dick.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

Bam! Ryan brings up the Youtube video claim.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan, starting strong.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan buys into Obamas timelines for Iraq and Afghanistan


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 11, 2012)

The Obama foreign policy is the PNAC neocon agenda.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

That smile looks like he's getting ready to Bork the kid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan's coming off as a strong leader.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll say one thing..

Ryan is a hell of a lot better than Palin


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

What did Biden just say? Do I just have to sit here?


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Can a party really owe a debt of gratitude to our soldiers and pay that debt to our soldiers, if they said the same thing about 9/11 first responders and yet choose to abandon them when they absolutely need it most?

These people see our soldiers as merely pawns. Useful pawns to execute their wars and ambitions, and expensive pawns when they start requiring suicide counseling, disability and more.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> That smile looks like he's getting ready to Bork the kid.



Thats why his hand is down by his pocket. He is reaching for the shank.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Ooo he called him congressman.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden nails Ryan on Embassy security in Ryans budget

$300 million cut

Ouch


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Bet against America all the time!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

"It's never too early to stand up for our values".

Awesome.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Biden nails Ryan on Embassy security in Ryans budget
> 
> $300 million cut
> 
> Ouch



You mean he's deflecting. Not very impressive


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is already showing his mild retardation.

LOL


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Cut embassy security funds.  During the hearings Lamb said money was not an issue .


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Where's Jim Leherer?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Bet against America all the time!



Then stop doing that and vote for Romney instead of Obama.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Republicans want democracy, except in this country where they practice "voter suppression".  Hilarious.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

Blame, on intell community. It's all their fault, they kept making the wrong claim.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

oh boy, Our Vice President of the United states just said this was a bunch of malarkey..

such a statesman


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden continues the Benghazi lie!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Answer the question, Eddie!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

The focus group does not like Biden.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans want democracy, except in this country where they practice "voter suppression".  Hilarious.



No. We want a Republic.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> The focus group does not like Biden.



What focus group?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> I think both sides are underestimating the candidates.



Not me.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

CaféAuLait;6143748 said:
			
		

> Blame, on intell community. It's all their fault, they kept making the wrong claim.



It's a merely statement of facts. Romney and Ryan didn't have the fucking intelligence that Obama and Biden had. So how would they know what was coming from the intelligence community?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Raddatz looking agitated..cutting Ryan off.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is very articulate.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Where's Jim Leherer?



Seriously.  This is already bad.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Congress is running our foreign policy?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > The focus group does not like Biden.
> ...



I was going to ask the same.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ryan is very articulate.



look at the dumb ass grin on Bidens face.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > The focus group does not like Biden.
> ...



The one grading the debate. Every time Biden talks both men and women go into the negatives.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ryan is very articulate.



He looks like a total douche bag though when he's smiling and just sitting there.

On the other hand, Biden's toothy smiles look really douchey too.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Congress is running our foreign policy?



Then elect a President who will actually lead. Vote for Romney and kick the incompetent bum out.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is out of his element on this.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden just sorta rambles about everything but the topic


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Where did you find them?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 11, 2012)

Why did Ryan deftly avoid saying we should apologize for burning Korans?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is full of shit.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



What channel are you watching? I am watching NBC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

Listening to Biden, I fear that he and the Democrats are out of touch. Pretty sure the Israeli's are concerned about Iran getting closer to nuclear capacity.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 11, 2012)

I just listened to it. What in the fuck is Ryan talking about Iran terrorist attacks...my god the man is a fucking moron...oh now Biden speaks all I hear is MORE WAR MORE WAR MORE WAR....from both of them...why vote for this shit.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ryan is full of shit.



This is what he does.  Circular logic.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Are you watching some retarded shit like CNN?

ROFL.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Articulate my ass. He is a speed-talker.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> 
> I'm watching Hardball Special Coverage.  They have several panels throughout the show and I have to say I've come to like Michael Steele so much lately.  He has so much more confidence now that he isn't RNC Chair anymore.



You're watching Hardball yet you have the nerve to mock Fox viewers. 

Moron


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dissent said:


> I just listened to it. What in the fuck is Ryan talking about Iran terrorist attacks...my god the man is a fucking moron...oh now Biden speaks all I hear is MORE WAR MORE WAR MORE WAR....from both of them...why vote for this shit.



Im not surprised you dont know whats going on with Iran. But that doesnt mean others dont.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden hitting hard on the sanctions crippling Iran


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden says sanctions are working.


LOL


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Paul Ryan said Iran is spinning centrifuges "faster".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXjO-oL1Y9Q&feature=fvwrel]Whirling Dervishes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

"a bunch of stuff!"


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Malarky again.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is coming off like a jackass.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is screwing up now.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

It's Irish!


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dissent said:


> I just listened to it. What in the fuck is Ryan talking about Iran terrorist attacks...my god the man is a fucking moron...oh now Biden speaks all I hear is MORE WAR MORE WAR MORE WAR....from both of them...why vote for this shit.



It mist be that evil Walmart right?


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Biden hitting hard on the sanctions crippling Iran



Those sanctions aren't doing jack shit to deter Iran from pursuing nuclear capacity.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden slapping Ryan around on. The ability of Iran to develop a nuclear weapon

Ryan knows jack shit about nukes


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

The world behind us!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



CNN stream. Fox does it to I think.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Biden hitting hard on the sanctions crippling Iran
> ...



What nuclear weapons?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden sounds defensive.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Biden slapping Ryan around on. The ability of Iran to develop a nuclear weapon
> 
> Ryan knows jack shit about nukes



Biden knows even less.  Lol


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

There is no daylight between Obama and Israel.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden just tried to talk over Ryan, and the moderator essentially shut him up


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is getting senile he can't count..

number one and number two and number two


 and that grin is giving me the creeps


----------



## Rozman (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie Cutter tonight said that there is absolutely no indication that Romney got any bounce whatsoever from the debate....

Even Rachel Maddow said a bit after the interview was over that that was certainly not true.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

That aside, Biden is shoving Ryan around.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

CaféAuLait;6143819 said:
			
		

> Biden sounds defensive.



Angry


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Just because Republicans let North Korea get nuclear weapons and missiles doesn't mean Democrats would let Iran.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Fear sells.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



And CNN gets mocked to shit for doing it too.

It's RETARDED.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

This President doesn't bluff


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Economy........set em' up.........


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol "he changes his mind so much, I could be wrong"

That's a zinger.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The one's they're trying to develop even amid these "crippling" sanctions.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Unemployment now.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden needs to stop these childish faces and grunts, it's coming off poorly.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden wants to wait until Iran gets a nuke & then say OMG we can't attack now that they have a nuke!


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 11, 2012)

Go Biden!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden has the gloves off

Hitting back a lot harder than Obama


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden of course clueless on the economy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

47%


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Biden wants to wait until Iran gets a nuke & then say OMG we can't attack now that they have a nuke!



any more lies you want to tell?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like rdean.


LOL


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohhh Bidens getting worked up.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Biden has the gloves off
> 
> Hitting back a lot harder than Obama



he had to.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Sign that pledge BITCH!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden kicking some Grover Norquist loving ass


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > I just listened to it. What in the fuck is Ryan talking about Iran terrorist attacks...my god the man is a fucking moron...oh now Biden speaks all I hear is MORE WAR MORE WAR MORE WAR....from both of them...why vote for this shit.
> ...




Oh I do. I also know they are both lying and want nothing more than more war to bankrupt this country more and to get more American sons and daughters killed and maimed for israel's sake. I can't watch more than 5 minutes of those 2 sons of bitches yapping their gums without wanting to send a brick through the tv screen...so much bullshit and lies coming out of their mouth's.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh snap, 47%


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 11, 2012)

At least Joe sounds like he gives a shit.  I hope the president is watching.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

I almost feel sorry for Biden.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Liar!!!!!


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is going to have an aneurysm.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is doing a damn fine job pointing out the issues with the economy.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan hammering it home with facts.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan lied? Romney cried.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden keeps trying to talk over Ryan, but the moderator is not having it... good for her.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Romney's a car guy!

Sure he is.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Help people get the skills to get the jobs they want????????????????????????????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoSmWK_-x4g]Mitt Romney Criticizes President Obama For Wanting To Hire More Police, Firemen and Teachers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ohhh Bidens getting worked up.



Quite the partisan hack, isn't he?

That is what America sees.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 11, 2012)

CaféAuLait;6143840 said:
			
		

> Biden needs to stop these childish faces and grunts, it's coming off poorly.



He got that from the Al Gore playbook...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Car crash story?

what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Mitt added to Mark's dependency.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Zing!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol! Point for Ryan!


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Everyone in the room laughs at Biden the Fool.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

I never thought I'd hear a Republican try to speak about people in poverty.

Republicans care about unemployment... they don't care about poverty.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

I Always Say What I Mean!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ryan is doing a damn fine job pointing out the issues with the economy.



Ya, this seem to be his bailiwick.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

This format sucks.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Help people get the skills to get the jobs they want????????????????????????????
> 
> Mitt Romney Criticizes President Obama For Wanting To Hire More Police, Firemen and Teachers - YouTube



good grief, they already HAVE JOBS...these are the only people you all spout about when you talk about having jobs, there are OTHER people in this country


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Baaaazing !


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Deflect deflect


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is owning that fucker.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Biden slapping Ryan around on. The ability of Iran to develop a nuclear weapon
> 
> Ryan knows jack shit about nukes



Yeah, Ryan looks like he has watched and listened to too much sean hannity and Biden is spanking him. 



WE NEED TO ADVOCATE THAT THEY HAVE AN IMPARTIAL PANEL OF FACT CHECKERS DURING THESE DEBATES, so they can correct them on their 'facts',


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Ouch

Romney has commitment to individuals but had no commitment to the auto industry

Stop talking how you care about people show us with policy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing that Biden represented the state that specializes in bankrupcy law and has a law degree but cant honestly tell the people what bankrupcy does for companies.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is acting like the jackass he is...

my gawd people you put that man in as Vice President


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Everyone in the room laughs at Biden the Fool.



only in rightwingnuthackworld


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Biden is owning that fucker.



Lair.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden getting rolled.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Car crash story?
> 
> what does that have to do with anything?



I think he was trying to top Joe Biden's personal experience with tragedy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> I never thought I'd hear a Republican try to speak about people in poverty.
> 
> Republicans care about unemployment... they don't care about poverty.



Nonsense.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden looks like a complete fool tonight.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ouch
> 
> Romney has commitment to individuals but had no commitment to the auto industry
> 
> Stop talking how you care about people show us with policy



show us your budget, we'll tell you your priorities


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ouch
> 
> Romney has commitment to individuals but had no commitment to the auto industry
> 
> Stop talking how you care about people show us with policy



When Romney is elected in a few weeks, he will.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Let's not forget the Democrats had one party control.  USMB Republicans have said the same exact thing.  That's been blown out of the water.  There are conservative Democrats who vote with Republicans.  There are no liberal Republicans.  In fact, the Republican Party is 90% white.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Two letters.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan asked for stimulus money?

BAM!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden already yelling.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

"he sent me two letters saying 'can you send me some stimulus money;

i love joe


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan asked for Stimulus.  Ryan says "yes".


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden sits over there laughing like an idiot!  He's such a jack-ass!
I can't believe what he's doing...well, i guess i can!!


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is giggling like a school girl....


pathetic.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 11, 2012)

Points for Biden on Ryan _asking_ for Stimulus money for Wisconsin...


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm so far, both are getting hits in. This is not as clear cut as the 1st debate.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Pound the table. LOL Biden is losing it.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

'4% of those green jobs didn't go under'


LOL


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is owning that fucker.
> ...



Why the fuck do people keep saying lair instead of liar.

Is it to piss me off? BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING WORKING!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Nutters........

Let's be objective. Obama fell short last week. 

Ryan is not getting it done.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

This stimulus thing was the stabbing. and the perry and thrust.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Note to Biden: Cronyism was found!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHYFONbT8EM"]Union Bosses Seek Funding for Digging Holes and Filling Them Back In[/ame]


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



truthmatters can't spell "liar". Therefore we say lair


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



It's a reference to TM... the board Lair. It is not a flattering comparison.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone in the room laughs at Biden the Fool.
> ...



You had the volume turned down on your TV, then?


LOL


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh ryan, you don't admit you wrote the letters....that grin was bad.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Let me say it again:

*Ryan ASKED FOR STIMULUS!!!!*​


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

I see now why garner once equated the vp to a bucket of warm piss.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is trying to win on Medicare. 

Joe..............


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Hmm so far, both are getting hits in. This is not as clear cut as the 1st debate.



Ryan is getting shoved around some.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Biden sits over there laughing like an idiot!  He's such a jack-ass!
> I can't believe what he's doing...well, i guess i can!!



You must be fucking blind, or you're only admiring Biden with your eyes, because Ryan is grinning like an idiot all over the place as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Biden sits over there laughing like an idiot!  He's such a jack-ass!
> I can't believe what he's doing...well, i guess i can!!



Yeah, Biden is acting like a child. Obama smirked a lot in his debate but had way more control then Biden is showing. Ryan is staying steady, so far it has been a pretty interesting debate. I noticed right off the bat that Biden got off of the Libya issue as quickly as possible. The Mod. has been a bit pointed with Ryan, I wonder if she will be able to hide her bias thru the entire debate.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Nutters........
> 
> Let's be objective. Obama fell short last week.
> 
> Ryan is not getting it done.



Neck and neck from what I've seen.

But I'm not hearing a plan from Biden


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is boring the shit out of me with stats


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Is Plugs Biden drunk?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I see now why garner once equated the vp to a bucket of warm piss.



That is an insult to rancid urine.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden still sucking with the focus group.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Biden sits over there laughing like an idiot!  He's such a jack-ass!
> ...



Nothing like Biden is you liar.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I see now why garner once equated the vp to a bucket of warm piss.



Huh? Walking back so soon?


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan needs something other than Mommy Medicare


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohhh nice shot about the death panels.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden compared Ryan to Palin.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I always wondered what the fuck that shit was.

You must really hound that idiot who always says "ewe".


----------



## g5000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is coming across very unstatesman-like.  He looks like a jackass.  He's spluttering and stuttering and twitching and all over the map.


Ryan should have explained what he meant about having no daylight between US and Israel policy on Iran.  Most voters won't even have noticed that Biden said he does not want Iran to have a nuclear weapon, while Ryan said he does not want Iran to have a nuclear weapon _capability_.

That one word is the daylight between the Obama Administration and Israel.  And that daylight is what Iran is exploiting.  Ryan was sending a very clear message that he and Romney's policy are aligned exactly with Israel's.

Biden kept going on about how Iran does not have a weapon to put a nuclear bomb in.  You could drive a truck through that argument, but Ryan missed his chance.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Any senior out there....Do you have more benefits today?

Yes you do

Biden kicking Ryan ass


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Bam. Hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Samson said:


> Ryan is boring the shit out of me with stats



God, we have a fucking retarded generation of ADD retards.

If stats don't fucking interest you, you're in the wrong arena. Politics is all about stats.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent Medicare point by Biden.  Ryan doesn't have a leg to stand on here.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is melting.... LOL


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden starting to cackle now.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Point for Ryan!


----------



## g5000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden continually interrupts.

.


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Any senior out there....Do you have more benefits today?
> 
> Yes you do
> 
> Biden kicking Ryan ass



The only Senior still awake is Biden.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

Obama's hand in the cookie jar. Biden can't shut up because he was called out.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

"I know you're under a lot of duress" hahhaha


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

Did Biden say "poor people"?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is not coming off well.  Too arrogant...interrupting.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is done. Ryan is in his head


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2012)

Gilligan is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden just ramblin now.  I think I see a flask under the table.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow.  Biden is out of control.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Excellent Medicare point by Biden.  Ryan doesn't have a leg to stand on here.



Which is why he is kicking Biden's butt.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is imploding


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, Biden just lost it there over the money they took out of Medicare to try and staunch up Obamacare.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan's going down here.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Its not pretty, but I think Ryan is winning.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is acting like a fool!  He keep interrupting and he just being plain stupid!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is aggressive, and Ryan is very cool, but both are having strong moments... Although Ryan is hitting real zingers.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ryan's going down here.



i agree

ryan keeps trying to talk over joe.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Paul Ryan just said he never said he wanted a voucher program.  He has learned well from Master Mitt.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

What the fuck is going on with moderators these days? Where is the, oh I don't know...moderating?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

God, what an asshole.

LOL


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is acting like the adult, Biden might need a diaper change soon


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan's going down here.
> ...



You do realize that Ryan is the younger guy right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just seeing my facebook feed shows people aren't impressed with Biden at all.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish Biden would stop asking people to "use common sense".


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess the republicans are 'socialists' too.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

"This is what politicians do when they don't have a record to run on."

Bingo.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden interrupting, rambling more.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

The Moderator sucks.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan must be the funniest guy ever cause biden sure is laughing


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan said "less for higher income people".  Ha!  As if Ryan or Romney would let that happen!


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

Simple question? Who will pay more taxes.

Everyone


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden doesn't know how to listen.....he is arrogant...that does not come off well.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is sounding like a petulant  child.


----------



## plant (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris said:


> Gilligan is getting his ass kicked.



Like he stole something


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The Moderator sucks.




that's cause she chose utah over byu


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is taking over.  

That is all he needed to do.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 11, 2012)

What do you mean??? Biden can't keep his mouth shut and continually talks over ryan!  Are you blind and deaf????  And dumb????


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "This is what politicians do when they don't have a record to run on."
> 
> Bingo.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

"holding hostage" again.  Same old tired cliche.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is over-compensating.

The unemployment numbers are going to drop again...from an increase in fact checkers being hired.

I'm waiting for the debate with instant, on screen fact checking...like a pop-up video from the old VH1.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Watch Biden not let Ryan talk now.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Biden is sounding like a petulant  child.



Because he is one.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is going with the 5 trillion dollar lie again....


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I wish Biden would stop asking people to "use common sense".



I think Biden was very effective in that part of the debate.  Nobody trusts Ryan on Medicare.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I wish Biden would stop asking people to "use common sense".



Biden is not acting like a professional statesman. I think he is beginning to hurt himself.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden/Obama 2012! LOL 
Biden is schooling Ryan! I like Biden better than Obama as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is a lying, tsk tsk


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is saying that same bullshit the usmb republicans say.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

Wait. 250K/120K = 2.083

What was Biden's point?


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Biden is acting like a fool!  He keep interrupting and he just being plain stupid!



Ya, focus group aint liking him. But I bet the base is loving it. Obama needs to do this next debate.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan owns his ass


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "This is what politicians do when they don't have a record to run on."
> 
> Bingo.



ryan seems to like saying that every time joe is kicking his butt and he has no answer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

A small businesses PROFIT!!!!!!

Asshole.

Obama has lowered taxes for small businesses.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is cool with statistics..  He knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Watch Biden not let Ryan talk now.



Come on, you people are all about who can yell the loudest.


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan wins the "Sanity Meter."

Biden sounds like a blithering idiot.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

If you take all the money of the wealthiest people, it won't be enough to run the economy. 

HELLO! Then how the fuck would TRICKLE DOWN work????  Duh!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is talking cororpate tax and has avoided actually answering what might be the most important question in the debate.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

omg, Biden is cackling again


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Wow, Biden just lost it there over the money they took out of Medicare to try and staunch up Obamacare.


The Democrats committed larceny with taking Medicare funds and routing them to Obamacare.

People have gone to jail for stealing funds from one foundation and putting it to funds that are not designated for that purpose.

Biden and Obama took that money from medicare recipients. Stole it. That money belonged to those medicare recipients, not the damn administration to give to their pet rocks.

Yeah, he lost it. They committed a criminal act.

Crime is wrong when it comes to taking away from the people who put that money their out of their paychecks and gave it to somebody else, dammit.

Biden doesn't want to be shown as a criminal, so he butts in when he has to and starts ranting about anything else except what will put the deserved onus that should have been addressed by Barack Obama to the American people, but he preferred proffering yet more pet rock projects based on lies.

I'm sick of those damn liars taking money I put into MY medicare, and making sure MY money won't be there. It's MY money.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Facts seem to make biden laugh


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Biden not let Ryan talk now.
> ...



Biden actually didn't interupt.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> A small businesses PROFIT!!!!!!
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Obama has lowered taxes for small businesses.



Yeah, even Romney said so.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden wins the tax question. 

Ryan didn't answer it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Ryan is saying that same bullshit the usmb republicans say.



Yeah, you mean truth and accuracy.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden has substance.  Ryan is a "mystic".


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ryan's going down here.



Yeah he is.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 11, 2012)

You are REALLY our of your mind!  Biden is sounding like a child.  And acting like one too!


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Denying the loopholes IS TAXING THE RICH Ryan! LOL


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

"no specifics, again"


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Right here, Ryan is like a used car salesman.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

BIden laughing is so damn rude and childish and not very becoming of a VP


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan is saying that same bullshit the usmb republicans say.
> ...



Is that what you call it?  I call it delusion and fantasy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Biden wins the tax question.
> 
> Ryan didn't answer it.



Someone clearly isnt listening.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan bumbling on specifics of tax plan


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

The mods bias is starting to show


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

Work together?????

You're talking to Biden, Paul


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 11, 2012)

At least Ryans telling the truth....


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ryan is talking cororpate tax and has avoided actually answering what might be the most important question in the debate.



He never talked about corporate taxes. (Most) Small businesses do not get taxed at the corporate level.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

I am one, Joe. My profit is way less than 250k and I am doing' OK


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan's going down here.
> ...



Both of you dream that he would


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Work together?????
> 
> You're talking to Biden, Paul



ryan saying they should work together is funny 

you can't just etch-a-sketch the last two years of the teaparty congress


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ryan bumbling on specifics of tax plan



And yet Biden is going insane.


----------



## Samson (Oct 11, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> You are REALLY our of your mind!  Biden is sounding like a child.  And acting like one too!



Clearly, Biden's job is to make Obama look good.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Biden not let Ryan talk now.
> ...


You projecting YOUR president's criminalities on his opposition is duly noted.

They oughta throw Biden and Obama in a cell for stealing from seniors, then spinning the top about how everything's gonna be okay.

They just want to be in office when the HIGHEST TAX HIKE IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD goes into effect so they can hijack it, too, for whatever momentary thing they wish to do.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

The senile old fuck almost called Romney Regan


----------



## g5000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan just said one of their three goals is "don't raise the deficit".

Very interesting.  He and Romney are not out to balance the budget.  They are just trying not to raise the deficit.

The deficit is currently $1.3 trillion.  Each year.

They are going to have to do better than that.

I predicted the other day that we will still have a deficit in 2016 even if Romney wins.   Ryan has just confirmed it.


.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Biden wins the tax question.
> ...



The question was "Under your tax plan, who will pay more, and who will pay less?".

Ryan didn't answer it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> The mods bias is starting to show



Bullshit


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden knows more specifics about the Romney tax plan than Ryan does


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> The mods bias is starting to show



you mean by not interrupting ryan?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden yelling now.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden has lost his mind.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Zing!

"oh now you're jack Kennedy?"


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 11, 2012)

I just figured something out. remember that 800k that just  got employed thru  working at home.
Biden will tax them the most.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Work together?????
> ...



The same "tea party congress" that can't get a Senate vote on their bills?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden just constructed a giant strawman about what tax loopholes Ryan and Romney would close.  He is attempting typical liberal scare tactics.

He is flat out lying.  Making shit up.  Pulling "facts" out of his ass.

.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > The mods bias is starting to show
> ...



You are watching a different program.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is an asshole.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden seems like he is trying to hard to be the tough guy he keeps doing that same laugh or grin bit every time Ryan is speaking I guess he thinks that is supposed to convey contempt for Ryan or be dismissive of him I'm not sure the base might like that but I think it will turn off independents.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ryan bumbling on specifics of tax plan



Because it's a stupid question. No candidate has ever been so foolish enough to lay out a specific tax plan while campaigning; not even Obama. It's the kiss of death-- especially since you will invariably have to compromise on it to even get it made into law.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

What are Romney's chances of winning Mass.?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

crappy moderator..


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan bumbling on specifics of tax plan
> ...



perhaps in an alternate reality?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden needs to be slapped!  The moderator should stop him from overtalking on Ryan!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is cracking up.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > The mods bias is starting to show
> ...



She's cut him off several times


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

"I realize you guys aren't used to working bipartisan"


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

It's an ass-kicking.

The little twerp is getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

*..oh my gawd..*​
Republicans don't understand math.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Biden is cracking up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

THIS DEBATE IS A GODDAMN DNC FUCK JOB. This is bull shit.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, mod is being a bit bias.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden's performance is not going to win indys...

He's losing it....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden getting blasted now.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

All I can hear is Biden raising his voice and interrupting.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

97% of small businesses make less than $250000 a year

blows Ryans argument out of the water


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

I can guarantee you that Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert will have a segment on their show about Biden smiling and laughing. Either a counter or a timer of just how long he does it.

Maybe a montage of both of them smiling at each other.

Biden is really smiling a ridiculous amount, I'll admit.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is doing what Obama asked him to do.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

They had aircraft carriers in WWI.

I didn't know.  Ryan is rewriting history????


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

For true. Ryan is getting screwed royally. GO Joe GO!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

If this were a jackass contest, Biden wins.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Joe vs. Twerp.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Biden's performance is not going to win indys...
> 
> He's losing it....



Biden's going to stroke out before this is over


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is getting pissed now...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Yeah, mod is being a bit bias.



You are a fraud.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 97% of small businesses make less than $250000 a year
> 
> blows Ryans argument out of the water



how much did the business make a year that you owned?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Biden is doing what Obama asked him to do.



Lying off his ass and looking as an arrogant jerk?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> If this were a jackass contest, Biden wins.



Biden is killing it.

Biden has his foot so far up the kid's ass...


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Biden yelling now.


He starts yelling when the truth is spoken by Ryan, rather than addressing the problem.

Meltdown.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Biden's performance is not going to win indys...
> ...



There better be medics on standby....


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

The moderator is doing bidens job for him .... What a scumbag woman


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden employing a high pitched whine now.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Mitt never mentioned Afghanistan in his acceptance speech.  Not a word.  Not one single word.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, mod is being a bit bias.
> ...



Lol, ok.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

TV ruins debates.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is a fucking disgrace. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LET RYAN SPEAK!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 97% of small businesses make less than $250000 a year
> ...



Shut-up bitch and take care of the customers waiting in the drive-thru line.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, mod is being a bit bias.
> ...



Actually she's correct.  I have also noticed it Amy.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden does it again.  His mouth just won't stop.  He grins like a hyena and that was his strategy to make Ryan mad and get him off his message.  It hasn't worked.  Ryan is cool.

The more rattled Joe becomes, the more he interrupts and acts up.  Let's just see how this plays out with the people.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a jackass contest, Biden wins.
> ...



....that I'm seeing the tip of a wingtip behind little Paulie's top teeth.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden's tromping all over Ryan.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan was in Afghanistan....I wonderif he met with Joe's son. I don't wonder if he met any of Mitt's sons.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the way the Ryan/Hannity types say that they were "there in Afghanistan". They should also state that they were observing instead of serving.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

The moderator is protecting Biden to. Looking at their clocks Biden has been allowed to talk longer.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Biden is a fucking disgrace. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LET RYAN SPEAK!



Ryan doesn't speak... he just lies.

He and Mitt have chronic diarrhea of the mouth...

OBL

OBL

OBL..


Fail twerp.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> They had aircraft carriers in WWI.
> 
> I didn't know.  Ryan is rewriting history????



US had the third largest Navy in WWI

We have a Navy more powerful than the rest of the worlds Navies combined

Ryan says we are weak


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

I never knew that Obama killed Osama............


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The moderator is doing bidens job for him .... What a scumbag woman


That's why she's leading the debate. She actually started chewing on Ryan from the get go, and I wondered why Biden even bothered to show up.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The moderator is doing bidens job for him .... What a scumbag woman



^excuses forthcoming.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> I never knew that Obama killed Osama............



With his bare hands


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

SSI is fucking screwed if we don't fix it either way. This is what people need to understand.

We need choices...Of course socalist don't believe in that as government is everything.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Biden does it again.  His mouth just won't stop.  He grins like a hyena and that was his strategy to make Ryan mad and get him off his message.  It hasn't worked.  Ryan is cool.
> 
> The more rattled Joe becomes, the more he interrupts and acts up.  Let's just see how this plays out with the people.



He's not going to let the little twerp get away with lying.

STFU kid and let the adults talk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ryan was in Afghanistan....I wonderif he met with Joe's son. I don't wonder if he met any of Mitt's sons.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Obama and this Moderator knows each other very well, he was a guest at some event she hosted, so don't expect much fairness


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is the typical piece of shit that puts on a face acting like he is smart then talks over the other person when it is their turn. 

He is just reading the lines fed to him.

He is nothing but a tape recorder with hair plugs.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan has friends in the military.  None of them have the last name "Romney".


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

This debate is moderated?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> The moderator is protecting Biden to. Looking at their clocks Biden has been allowed to talk longer.



^excuses already being laid out before debate over


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why do you have surfer knees and no surf board, dude?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Unravelling?

My ass.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew that Obama killed Osama............
> ...



With his leadership.

Say thank you and vote for him.


FOUR MORE YEARS!!

FOUR MORE YEARS!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Greece is our fucking future and when that happens that will lead to war. War like we have never witnessed in 70 years.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator is doing bidens job for him .... What a scumbag woman
> ...



Excuses arent necessary. Ryan's still kicking his butt


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> This debate is moderated?



Agreed, it looks to be a mess with no moderating.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Nutters have begun to cry already!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator is protecting Biden to. Looking at their clocks Biden has been allowed to talk longer.
> ...



well maybe the moderator is tired or has altitude sickness?


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan's position on withdrawal is smart.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Biden does it again.  His mouth just won't stop.  He grins like a hyena and that was his strategy to make Ryan mad and get him off his message.  It hasn't worked.  Ryan is cool.
> ...



He has done nothing but lie his fucking ass off. You think by taking us down the same path as greece that's going to be any different???? Trying something again doesn't charge the fucking results.

Obama is a fucking joke.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is a fucking disgrace. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LET RYAN SPEAK!
> ...



Diarrhea of the mouth?  Ryan?  Biden cannot control his actions or his mouth! lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Ryan's position on withdrawal is smart.



Ryan is trying to be respectful you commie bitch.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan = LAME! "I can't tell you the plan because it's 'top secret'.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Biden is a fucking disgrace. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND LET RYAN SPEAK!


He can't. His boss has done some SERIOUS manipulation of Treasury funds and he doesn't want Ryan to get a chance to show too many facts.

This is a serious disservice to the American public with the Democrat media person directing and reminding Biden what he should say now. 

Oh, and now it's all about her. 

Oh, hep me.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> I like the way the Ryan/Hannity types say that they were "there in Afghanistan". They should also state that they were observing instead of serving.



Yeah, Biden should clarify on that point to considering his boss has been feeding Americans to the meat grinder over there for the last 4 years and all he has done is observe.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > RespondsWithGif said:
> ...



Yes, just what we need.  Four more years of high unemployment, massive debt, low gdp, stagnant economy.  Yes


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is losing it on this 2014 issue. Now he's going into the Surge troops, uh-oh.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

*The only way they STEP UP! ​*
* is LEAVE!​*


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan's position on withdrawal is smart.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

This admin can lie and fight to take away our first amendment rights on national t.v. Obama and Biden thinks nothing of the death of Chris stevens. 

Obama kissed the asshole of the taliban.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

"I sat there"


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Mod asking tough questions of Biden.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

One of them looks Vice Presidential. OMFG it IS the Vice President. Duh.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Is Plugs gonna smack the moderator in the face...

I swear I saw her flinch....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Ryan = LAME! "I can't tell you the plan because it's 'top secret'.



He's trying to be respectful unlike your liar.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Ryan = LAME! "I can't tell you the plan because it's 'top secret'.


He's doing as good as anyone can do with a two against one situation, Phoenixops. 

Of course, Democrat listeners are all thrilled to see this unbalanced media friend of Democrat helping out their team. 

And Ryan is holding his own.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 11, 2012)

This is fun


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Obama and this Moderator knows each other very well, he was a guest at some event she hosted, so don't expect much fairness



^more excuses


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Will Biden not interrupt one question.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieS said:


> One of them looks Vice Presidential. OMFG it IS the Vice President. Duh.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Actually, Biden is the Vice President. He doesnt look stable at all, let aline Vice Presidential.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Is Plugs gonna smack the moderator in the face...
> 
> I swear I saw her flinch....



He's about to throw his flask at her.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Mod asking tough questions of Biden.



Yes she is...and he is firm with his replies.   He is the much better debator than Ryan AND, IMO than Obama or Romney.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Will Biden not interrupt one question.



No.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Let AFGHANS DO THE JOB, bitch!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Obama and this Moderator knows each other very well, he was a guest at some event she hosted, so don't expect much fairness



Her wedding.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

No need to worry.

The Romney campaign ends tonight.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Is Plugs gonna smack the moderator in the face...
> ...



Or the Nitrous Oxide tank....


----------



## KissMy (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden won the Afghanistan round


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Let AFGHANS DO THE JOB, bitch!



You mean the Taliban.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Let Biden interrupt. It eats away Ryan's opportunity to FUCKING LIE.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> The Romney campaign ends tonight.




 Keep dreaming there hazle


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Obama and this Moderator knows each other very well, he was a guest at some event she hosted, so don't expect much fairness



I told you to get back to working and take orders at the drive-thru...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> The Romney campaign ends tonight.



Well, at this rate, it certainly goes back to where it was before the Presidential debate....could swing again if Obama didn't learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Mod asking tough questions of Biden.
> ...



He knows how to debate, no doubt, but he's a distraction with the way he debates.  That hurts him more than helps him.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan = LAME! "I can't tell you the plan because it's 'top secret'.
> ...



No, he's not being specific because he has no concrete plan. In short they are full of shit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Mod asking tough questions of Biden.
> ...



He's a rude sob that has done nothing but lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden to Ryan

Let the AFGHANS do the fighting


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden flailing now.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden/paul 2012


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

While at some points I wish Biden would simmer down, I think the fire is working for him.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden gets to ramble for as long as he wants. He is a total tool.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden throws in a little O stutter.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Oops! Nutters thought Ryan would handle Joe.  This is the first and LAST VP debate. 

Done.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > One of them looks Vice Presidential. OMFG it IS the Vice President. Duh.
> ...



He seems to be kicking ass, and Ryan looks like a college student trying to object to getting a C.  Ryan is a lightweight.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 11, 2012)

Meister said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




I agree with that Meister


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Will Biden not interrupt one question.



Its working against him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Let Biden interrupt. It eats away Ryan's opportunity to FUCKING LIE.



If he's lying, why are you afraid of what he has to say? It's only the truth people fear.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Capitalism is the plan. Free markets are what built this nation...We must never allow ourselves to go down the same road as southern Europe. 

Obama's plan is southern europes. One that has to borrow trillions of dollars to pay for free shit.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Biden's performance is not going to win indys...
> ...



do you just make up anything you feel like regardless of reality?


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Hillary Clinton was right???  Thanks Paul.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan = LAME! "I can't tell you the plan because it's 'top secret'.
> ...



Becki, it's a one on one debate, if Ryan was spanking Biden, you all would be praising the moderator. I think she is doing a fair job.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Let Biden interrupt. It eats away Ryan's opportunity to FUCKING LIE.
> ...



Yeah, 

Let him speak. Be respectful.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and this Moderator knows each other very well, he was a guest at some event she hosted, so don't expect much fairness
> ...



yes I believe that was it, I posted it a few days ago


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...



You're joking right? Biden looks like he is a lunatic tonight. Ryan is coming off calm, collected, and knowledgible.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

avatar4321 said:


> lonelaugher said:
> 
> 
> > let biden interrupt. It eats away ryan's opportunity to fucking lie.
> ...



bwaaaaaaahaaaahaaaaa


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden talking in one word sentences now.  Possibly speaking in tongues at this point.  Or it could be the flask.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like Biden is debating the moderator, not Ryan...


----------



## barry1960 (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > They had aircraft carriers in WWI.
> ...



That smallest navy since WWI is very deceptive. Back in the day they had scores of ships in battle fleets. Now, with air power and modern aircraft and missles, they have much fewer ships than can project much greater force. In WWI the battleship was king, now it is the carrier. The United States has more aircraft carriers than the rest of the world combined.

Ryan and Romney should read a history book.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

What would Ryan do different?  

Ryan says "We wouldn't go through the UN".

Biden, "We aren't going through the UN".

Ryan "looks".


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Draw thus far.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> The Romney campaign ends tonight.



LMAO!  hazelnut has been sleeping!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Believe me, I wouldn't be respectful and let Biden play the field.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Their right about that! Oops!


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Meister said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Close your eyes and just listen.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Less agreeing in this debate, there was a whole lot of "I agree with his position" in the last one.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



They read a history book.  The one Republicans rewrote in Texas.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

the thought Biden could step in as President after seeing him tonight is a horrific nightmare, just like having Obama as President...gawd help us all


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's more than the visual, dude. just sayin....
contantly interrupting certainly doesn't bode well in a debate.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Alright.. Women's issues.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Biden gets to ramble for as long as he wants. He is a total tool.



They BOTH have been able to speak.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Less agreeing in this debate, there was a whole lot of "I agree with his position" in the last one.



From Ryan, not from Biden.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Really? Ending with an abortion question? Meh.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 11, 2012)

The Catholic question.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

Now we delve into abortion.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Looks like Biden is debating the moderator, not Ryan...



Romney sent in Ernie from Sesame Street to debate the Old Man. It is a slaughter.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Really? Ending with an abortion question? Meh.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan has come across well. Biden has come across as a somewhat more condescending.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow...they're going all goddy. Cripes.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> Draw thus far.



this


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Who cares?! Bean?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Wow...they're going all goddy. Cripes.



Will the hands go up and wave?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

We have to fix SSI
*We can't pussy foot with the muslim world*. NO fucking with our first amendment. What Obama did was WRONG! 
We have to cut the debt or we're going to face the same problems as southern Europe. NO one not China, Not the eu or the entire fucking world combine can save us unlike Greece. WE HAVE TO DO IT. 

*WE HAVE TO STOP.* This is why Ryan is right. Obama's way is taking us down the path of trouble.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmW19uoyuO8]Paul Ryan on Ayn Rand - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvvIEXQlQhc]Paul Ryan Rejects Ayn Rand In Face Of Catholic Criticism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't see a clear winner overall.

I think they both did very well, but they both had their negatives as well.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Less agreeing in this debate, there was a whole lot of "I agree with his position" in the last one.



Yep. You are a fraud.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Biden is debating the moderator, not Ryan...
> ...



old senile man is right, I'll take the puppet Ernie from Sesame street for crying out loud before I would Biden


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Who cares?! Bean?


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

The Catholic question is bullshit.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> Ryan has come across well. Biden has come across as a somewhat more condescending.



That won't play well in Peoria...


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't see a clear winner overall.
> 
> I think they both did very well, but they both had their negatives as well.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden= sowcwial jwustwice!!! OMG!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Alright.. Women's issues.



Or as the democrats refer to them, the vagina-americans.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden speaks the facts.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alright.. Women's issues.
> ...




so true


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean the accurate ones.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Why is abortion even a issue?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

People this ISN'T a joke. The same policies of southern europe are failures.

SSI is fucked. I think Romneys plan is the best way...Not perfect.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Keep talking about Romney's flip-flops on abortion...some within hours.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden talks to much. Me has out talked Ryan by a minute or more the whole debate. No brains, no substance, only filibuster.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Why is abortion even a issue?



Because right wing conservatives fucking NEED it. They need it so badly, they're willing to throw an election for it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Why is abortion even a issue?



Freedom of CHOICE, bitch.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

There he goes again...biden cannot stop himself from interrupting and the moderator doesn't do a thing!  This thing is a joke!

Ryan is so much more courteous and presidential....Thank God one was.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden really is an idiot. Overturning Roe V Wade would not outlaw abortion. It would simply turn the issue to the States and stop enshrining it in the Constitution which says absolutely nothing on the matter.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

This moderator sucks.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Good last question.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is abortion even a issue?
> ...



Which, of course, is why the liberal moderator is bringing it up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

If we get into the same problems as southern Europe the world economy will dive into a dark age. A world war may very well occur.

This is real life and it isn't a fucking joke. The world can't survive a foolish America being stupid. We're too important.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Less agreeing in this debate, there was a whole lot of "I agree with his position" in the last one.
> ...



She is a much more open minded liberal than you are.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol...

Like we need two more Kagans on the bench...

what a fucking joke...


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan has such a poker face. Gives nothing away. A great asset to have in debate climates. 

Joe Biden on the other hand....its for him, I popped this bag of popcorn. 

Overall, I agree with Doctorisin....can't tell who won this one. Both made great points, both lied out of their asses as well. To be expected.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

The nutters will not like the poll numbers on Tuesday.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Keep talking about Romney's flip-flops on abortion...some within hours.



It should be a states issue.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Good last question.



lol.. which one?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowman said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is abortion even a issue?
> ...



yeah right, it's you left wingers who keep bringing it up..we don't care if you all abort yourselves out of existence, we just don't care to pay for it


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Biden really is an idiot. Overturning Roe V Wade would not outlaw abortion. It would simply turn the issue to the States and stop enshrining it in the Constitution which says absolutely nothing on the matter.



Joe really is a blithering fool


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Why is abortion even a issue?



Because Romney takes a new position on it every five minutes.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

What the Hell does Biden's answer have to do with the question.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

"i don't see how a person can separate their public life from their private life from their faith"

if they can't they shouldn't be in government.

and did i just hear ryan say 'hell, yeah' when asked if people who were pro choice should be worried about them?


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> People this ISN'T a joke. The same policies of southern europe are failures.
> 
> SSI is fucked. I think Romneys plan is the best way...Not perfect.



What specific parts of the plan are you referring to?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Joe scored. Ryan did not kill himself.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> The nutters will not like the poll numbers on Tuesday.



no... you won't will you


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Epic beatdown!!


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

This media trickster started out her question by pointing out Biden had a son serving in the war (Iraq)  and inferring Ryan had not. 

That is a Hollywood trick to make the person YOU WANT TO WIN A DEBATE INTO A HERO. And by omission, DISPARAGE HIS ADVERSARY.

What a chickenshit hostess. She's corrupt, a trickster, and really, really, I hope I never see her on National Television ever again, tricking the American Public and fooling our people using thespian tactics fo persuasion rather than just let's give YOUR views.

What a self-centered little preying mantis that "media" slanted Democrat spokesperson is rather than a disengaged, neutral person.

You have been hoodwinked by a Thespian into thinking something that may not have anything to do with this presidential debate.

This is a facepalm for the media industry.

The woman is a craven crook.

I hate what she is doing to guide this debate to the path of Democrats all good, Republicans, nothing.

I hope she loses her job. She is unfit to be in the press.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 11, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is abortion even a issue?
> ...



I bet you can't even show me actual quotes from Romney where he changed his position.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden didn't clean Ryan's clock, but he did win.  Simply because Romney and Ryan have elastic convictions built on a foundation of sand.

Now Ryan is closing with lies.  Figures.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

This isn't going to do shit to poll numbers.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good points and bad points from both... Hmmm i think this one will be decided by the polls.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Now Ryan is lying through his teeth.

Where is the Moderator??

We need live fact-checkers!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan is aa mumble-mouth.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Jackson said:


> There he goes again...biden cannot stop himself from interrupting and the moderator doesn't do a thing!  This thing is a joke!
> 
> Ryan is so much more courteous and presidential....Thank God one was.



A proper aristocrat.


----------



## occupied (Oct 11, 2012)

Foreign policy- Biden won handily.

Domestic policy- tie.

Likability- Biden by a mile.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > People this ISN'T a joke. The same policies of southern europe are failures.
> ...



It would give people the choices to save and take pressure off of the "normal" ssi system. This would allow the poor that can't a system that is still around.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't often agree with her but she does come off as intelligent and likable.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Biden didn't clean Ryan's clock, but he did win.  Simply because Romney and Ryan have elastic convictions built on a foundation of sand.
> 
> Now Ryan is closing with lies.  Figures.



yeah we know, Biden won the same as Obama did


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> This media trickster started out her question by POINTING OUT BIDEN HAD A SON WHO SERVED (inferring Ryan had not)



Ryan does not.

Ryan's children will never serve.

They will never have to worry or look for work.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

If Barry was hoping Plugs would save his campaign, he's gonna be sadly disappointed...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Epic beatdown!!



I agree. biden got beat down bad.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan's talking points have been spoken. 

Biden's turn.......


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Epic beatdown!!



we don't need to know what your doing there while you watch the debate.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> This media trickster started out her question by POINTING OUT BIDEN HAD A SON WHO SERVED (inferring Ryan had not)
> 
> That is a Hollywood trick to make the person YOU WANT TO WIN A DEBATE INTO A HERO. And by omission, DISPARAGE HIS ADVERSARY.
> 
> ...



hack much?


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, Biden didn't help Obama out any.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden lied about the Libyan Embassy attack, just like his boss


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> 
> Domestic policy- tie.
> 
> Likability- Biden by a mile.



You think lieing to the American people about Lybia is a win??? These bastards blamed a movie that's within our freedom of speech for all this. Obama didn't stand up for our freedoms. That's bull crap. Obama lied outright and didn't given our people what they needed.

Domestic? LOL. Yeah, taking SSI down the same failing path and giving everyone free shit for votes.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> 
> Domestic policy- tie.
> 
> Likability- Biden by a mile.



Biden lost on likeability.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Honesty?

Ryan.

Give me a fuckin' break...........

.........

STFU RYAN.....


Five-point plan.  Go fuck your lying self.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden whining about time....


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan just said he could give honesty.  Honesty.  Ryan said he could give honesty.  Except when he's lying.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> 
> Domestic policy- tie.
> 
> Likability- Biden by a mile.



Likeability? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Seriously, your in such denial it's hilarious


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

Both did well. 

Ryan is still betting on people not knowing facts and not listening to fact checkers. But, he's known for lying and nothing will change that. 

Biden - a very special man of integrity and passion.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

so far, I'm calling it a draw.

here come the closing statements


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan: "Honesty!  Whoop"...... yeah he sure didn't mean to say THAT. LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is special allright


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

This debate was hard to watch.  It wasn't a civil discourse between two great men.  It was a professional man and a another who was just try to climb on the "Gotcha Ladder" by overtalking, interrupting and not allowing the other to talk.

It was ias if we had one who could listen and answer and one who wpuld talk without considering the discource or question at hand.

Just on demeanor alone, I call Ryan the overwhelming winner as being a more presidential. a good listener and one who could work with Congress, reaching across the aisle which is needed so badly today.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan: Not raising taxes is not a tax cut


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

The moderator keeps trying to stop Ryan from correcting bidens lies.... This woman is horible at this. It was obvious from the start she was there to try and make biden look good.....she failed at it.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> The nutters will not like the poll numbers on Tuesday.



Yup, they hated them after the last debate to.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Ryan just said he could give honesty.  Honesty.  Ryan said he could give honesty.  Except when he's lying.



Which of course, is never. so yeah he can give honesty.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> ...



Only to brain dead libtard hacks like you. (referring to the bolded RED statement.)


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

My gawd Biden was terrible..

Going to be taken to the woodshed by Obama later probably


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> ...



Americans believe him because what you see is what you get.

The little twerp is lifting weights with his hats on backwards....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Jackson said:


> This debate was hard to watch.  It wasn't a civil discourse between two great men.  It was a professional man and a another who was just try to climb on the "Gotcha Ladder" by overtalking, interrupting and not allowing the other to talk.
> 
> It was ias if we had one who could listen and answer and one who wpuld talk without considering the discource or question at hand.
> 
> Just on demeanor alone, I call Ryan the overwhelming winner as being a more presidential. a good listener and one who could work with Congress, reaching across the aisle which is needed so badly today.



Biden is great? You must have low standards for greatness.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What percent of the people do you think will actually sign up for that option? How fast do you think that they would switch back to SSI  if the stock market had a 'correction'? How often would you allow them to switch at will?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 11, 2012)

Peace Of Mind!

Honey, It's gonna be OK.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

How long before the rw's will be complaining about the moderator being a liberal or that Obama went to that wedding?

rw's can never just stand on their own two feet. They ALWAYS have to lean on someone else, some THING else.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> My gawd Biden was terrible..
> 
> Going to be taken to the woodshed by Obama later probably








Bow down to your fox masters.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Both did well.
> 
> Ryan is still betting on people not knowing facts and not listening to fact checkers. But, he's known for lying and nothing will change that.
> 
> Biden - a very special man of integrity and passion.



LOL, oh gawd, not the so called fact-checkers again. You mean the guys in the tank for the democrats.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Republicans have a plan for poverty and for those who don't have jobs.

Let them die.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1012/82225.html


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I'm assuming you got that quote function wrong.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 11, 2012)

level the playing field in demcoratic parlance is giving a hand out,  not a hand up....


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork.  Biden won this bitch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



What's your point? Do you not have higher standards for the national debate? You call him a twirp; but you seem to be a total twit.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan just said he could give honesty.  Honesty.  Ryan said he could give honesty.  Except when he's lying.
> ...



Yea never.  Never stopped.


----------



## Cowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> ...



You know, they didn't even mention black people at all when they were discussing the problems in this country.

You must be fucking angry!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Let's give Americans a Zillion Trillion Dollar SHOT!


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought Biden would interrupt Ryan's closing argument....


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Foreign policy- Biden won handily.
> ...



i disagree. but then again, i think ryan lying makes him not likeable.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> How long before the rw's will be complaining about the moderator being a liberal or that Obama went to that wedding?
> 
> rw's can never just stand on their own two feet. They ALWAYS have to lean on someone else, some THING else.



nope, Biden made a fool of himself, we don't have to come up with any excuse like you all did for OBama loss..I think I counted six or seven and some were a doozy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans have a plan for poverty and for those who don't have jobs.
> 
> Let them die.



You're confusing our plan with yours.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork.  Biden won this bitch.



I can turn to MSNBC for this simple minded analysis


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Overall

I'd call it a draw. Biden had the gloves off most of the night and hit back on every Ryan point. Ryan stayed on point and kept his cool


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork.  Biden won this bitch.





  Eddie Munster


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, I'm not joking.  Ryan looks like he's ready to cry.  Biden, from the get go, stomped Ryan's lack of knowledge.  Ryan looks like a wimp.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> The moderator keeps trying to stop Ryan from correcting bidens lies.... This woman is horible at this. It was obvious from the start she was there to try and make biden look good.....she failed at it.



Well, THAT didn't take long. 

Always someone elses fault, right?

GAWD, you rw's are just so damn easy and SO damn predictable!


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, that's over. Go Oakland!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 11, 2012)

Jackson said:


> This debate was hard to watch.  It wasn't a civil discourse between two great men.  It was a professional man and a another who was just try to climb on the "Gotcha Ladder" by overtalking, interrupting and not allowing the other to talk.
> 
> It was ias if we had one who could listen and answer and one who wpuld talk without considering the discource or question at hand.
> 
> Just on demeanor alone, I call Ryan the overwhelming winner as being a more presidential. a good listener and one who could work with Congress, reaching across the aisle which is needed so badly today.



you have to remember the culture hes speaking too, Biden won, watch.......


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork.  Biden won this bitch.
> ...



Seriously, I kept looking at his hairline.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Biden is great? You must have low standards for greatness.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Draw. Ryan won the first half hour. Biden came across as smug and condescending and at times rude. But Biden scored points on taxes and Romney's plans to close loopholes. It was a draw thereafter.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

I can honestly say this debate was a joke. Even when handed to them this administration fails


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden did not disappoint, but he did not bring it enough. He looked like he rattled Ryan some, but did not do the job. He was in the negative with the focus group through most of the debate. In the end, hit failed.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Republicans have a plan for poverty and for those who don't have jobs.
> 
> Let them die.



well I'll be damned, Obama is President and we STILL have poverty (worse under him), NO JOBS and people are still dying


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

And for all Biden's whining; he got 41:50 to 40:05 in time.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Overall
> 
> I'd call it a draw. Biden had the gloves off most of the night and hit back on every Ryan point. Ryan stayed on point and kept his cool



Ryan appeared in over his head on several topics.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator keeps trying to stop Ryan from correcting bidens lies.... This woman is horible at this. It was obvious from the start she was there to try and make biden look good.....she failed at it.
> ...




uhm, didn't you bitch about Jim Lehrer?

on a general note;
and it will be interesting see how the intel community reacts to be throwing right under the bus and run over a few times..


----------



## barry1960 (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Overall
> 
> I'd call it a draw. Biden had the gloves off most of the night and hit back on every Ryan point. Ryan stayed on point and kept his cool



I concur, it was a draw. Biden came off aggressive, but after Obama's somewhat passive performance that was necessary.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden was obnoxious.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The moderator keeps trying to stop Ryan from correcting bidens lies.... This woman is horible at this. It was obvious from the start she was there to try and make biden look good.....she failed at it.
> ...


I guess being honest about what happened escapes you....


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

The Republicans will take responsibility. Not for losing this one they won't.  It's the moderator....it's Biden interrupting......

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

As with the Presidential debate, very happy there were no audience outbursts.

The moderator, IMHO, did a fairly credible job (more so the Jim) of keeping the participants in check.

Overall, I have to score this one as a draw. I don't think either one made any serious gaffes. I don't think either scored any serious knockouts. I don't think either one helps or hurts their candidates chances.

Prediction: Most liberals here will claim victory for Biden... many conservatives will call it a draw... Fox will gove it to Ryan... MSNBC will give it to Biden... There may be mention of a renewed thrill up a certain someones leg.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Ryan puts his religious views above the rights of the American People.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a plan for poverty and for those who don't have jobs.
> ...



The economy is not a microwave oven.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



And since Ryan didn't lie that means he was more likeable then the condescending man on the other side who did lie.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 11, 2012)

First analysis is coming from David Brooks, a wingnut, and Biden is the one who had his shit together.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Biden was obnoxious.



Sometimes when he was laughing.  I kind of wanted him to be mean the whole time.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Biden was obnoxious.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieS said:


> The Republicans will take responsibility. Not for losing this one they won't.  It's the moderator....it's Biden interrupting......
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You seriously think Biden looking like a jerk interupting every 10 seconds gives him the win?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Biden was obnoxious.



That adolescent fits of nervous laughter made him look absolutely foolish.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

> I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork. Biden won this bitch.



Yeah, Ryan the HaySeed.

Several times, he was in over his head. 

He wasn't terrible but he's just not ready for the national stage. Personally, I hope he never gets any power. 

Most shocking was that he actually said that we should all agree with his religion. For an American, that is just plain STUNNING. But, we have heard this lack of knowledge of and respect for the Constitution from Ryan before. He's basically a little policeman - his way or the highway.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Sorry... I bolded his statement, which is what I was referring to. Guess it's kinda hard to see... I'll try to edit that post.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Conservative said:


> As with the Presidential debate, very happy there were no audience outbursts.
> 
> The moderator, IMHO, did a fairly credible job (more so the Jim) of keeping the participants in check.
> 
> ...



http://www.mittromney.com/sites/def...America-PlanForJobsAndEconomicGrowth-Full.pdf

Just curious.  Have you ever read that?

What do you think about Mitt's plan to bring immigrants with degrees here but cut education for citizens in this country?

Immigration | Mitt Romney for President


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 11, 2012)

Like I said, Biden tried to overcompensate for the Presidential debate when President Obama wouldn't call Romney out on any of his lies. 

Waiting for the fact checkers...


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > The Republicans will take responsibility. Not for losing this one they won't.  It's the moderator....it's Biden interrupting......
> ...


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Biden was obnoxious.



So the guy works out, what's you point?


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't believe how desperate the democrats are that they are spinning like tops ...... They must have watched a different debate I was


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Bottom line

No impact on the polls or the election


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:
			
		

> This media trickster started out her question by POINTING OUT BIDEN HAD A SON WHO SERVED (inferring Ryan had not)
> 
> That is a Hollywood trick to make the person YOU WANT TO WIN A DEBATE INTO A HERO. And by omission, DISPARAGE HIS ADVERSARY.
> 
> ...



Media trickster? 

Take a chill pill.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Biden was obnoxious.
> ...



Of course you did... When people use facts to disagree with your twisted ideology what else do you have left but to be mean and nasty.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden grinning like a cheshire cat when disagreeing with Ryan doesn't do him much good. You have to be more composed at this level of politics than that.

I think I know what he was going for, but that's quite a bit of disrespect to show towards a rather worthy opponent.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Bottom line
> 
> No impact on the polls or the election



If that's your bottom line; then it must've been a good night for Republicans.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.



Steve Schmidt just said Republicans would make a lot of hay about that but Democrats will love it.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > The Republicans will take responsibility. Not for losing this one they won't.  It's the moderator....it's Biden interrupting......
> ...



No...I seriously think Biden rocking Ryan back on his heels over point after point of policy gives him the win.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> http://www.mittromney.com/sites/def...America-PlanForJobsAndEconomicGrowth-Full.pdf
> 
> Just curious.  Have you ever read that?
> 
> ...



What do YOu think of the fact that it is EXACTLY what Obama supports, dumb ass???


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Biden was obnoxious.



He smacked that little twat Ryan.  I'm sure you'll find some candy asses to whine to you that you got your fucking ass kicked.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > I'm sorry but when Ryan looks into the camera like that he is such a dork. Biden won this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*My way or the highway* is the Democrat Party foundation.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Bottom line
> 
> No impact on the polls or the election



I agree.... People already thought biden was a jackass so I don't think this will make much difference.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.



that's a little surprising. I say 'a little', because lately CNN has been backing off the Obama bandwagon to an extent.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.
> ...



Because democrats excuse their bad behavior.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Bottom line
> 
> No impact on the polls or the election



True but Democrats didn't want to lose two in a row Biden did what he needed to do.  The president's performance next week will count.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Biden was obnoxious.
> ...



he was an asshole just like you dick.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



He looked okay for the beginning but later there were a couple of times when he looked like he was holding on but only barely. And he was completely wrong about Benghazi and Afghanistan. What was up with that? Why didn't he know about the Marines? and the security? 

He should have known at least as much as those of us reading the news? 

And, he was clueless on Afghanistan. 

Really, that was kind of scary.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieS said:


> The Republicans will take responsibility. Not for losing this one they won't.  It's the moderator....it's Biden interrupting......
> 
> Regards from Rosie



well I guess they can't say it was the altitude, tired, surprised by brazenness, and lets see I forgot some we heard for Obama losing


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 11, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



I liked Biden tonight.  He was fully present.  He did good.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.






With the split screen, that Cheshire grin appeared a bit obnoxious...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 11, 2012)

IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

This only effects independents who were looking for a adult in the room and that wasn't the vice-president


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

tjvh said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no "people" do not think biden is a jackass... rightwingnuts like to paint him as one.

and if he is, that doesn't say much for ryan getting schooled by him.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line
> ...



If looking like a whiny child was what Biden *needed* to do, then he accomplished his goal perfectly.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...

Most thinking people will call it what it was - no clear winner...


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CNN saying Biden lost on style and was condescending.
> ...



But, the campaign wanted to sway the independents....and I don't think that was achieved with Biden's style.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


If you don't think biden is a jackass then you have never heard him say anything..... The man has no filter on his mouth.... Just ask the clean black man Obama.


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

donald trump just tweeted that the debate was a tie

that's 'trump-ese' for ryan got mashed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I'm sorry...but you don't know what that word even means.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

Judging from this thread I didn't miss anything. Good to know.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty obvious who was the strong presence in the room tonite.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...



And, as always, Vice President Biden was the complete gentleman and utterly charming while he smacked  Ryan's smart ass face. 

But still, Ryan LOOKED okay and the rw's don't care about content. SO, they'll still love Ryan and they won't notice that he's still Empty Shirt the Younger to Romney's Empty Shirt the Elder. 

All is well for the rw's.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



For one reason... Asking wheelchair bound Chuck Graham to stand up is *exactly* why Biden is a jackass.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> donald trump just tweeted that the debate was a tie
> 
> that's 'trump-ese' for ryan got mashed.



I'm pretty sure thats how most non-hacks would view the debate....

no clear winner...

no bump for anyone on this one....


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone was schooled this evening.  Biden was the stronger of the two, but, I don't think he made any gains with the independents.  His smirks and his interrupting may hurt him in the eyes of those they wanted to win over.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.



Almost as good as the Quayle debate


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Is Mitt Romney running for president to reduce his tax rate?


----------



## driveby (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden did really well, too bad this wasn't a smirking contest......


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I agree. CNN had a tracker of independents' reactions. Ryan was generally higher than Biden.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Judging from this thread I didn't miss anything. Good to know.



Yea watching debates are for people who care about what happends to the country.


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Did you even watch the television, or were you just trying to be funny?


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > donald trump just tweeted that the debate was a tie
> ...



Yup. The typical partisan cheerleaders on both sides typically saying their side won.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

Meister said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



It didn't hurt Mitt Romney and Biden was telling the truth.

When those letters about Ryan taking stimulus money came up, I about peed my pants.  I fell over laughing.  And Ryan tried to blame it on his staff?  Hilarious.


----------



## Misty (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden acted like he was drunk. His laughing and smirky was a major blow it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden's behavior was inappropriate. He's not ready for prime time.



> Washington Examiner&#8217;s Philip Klein: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s strategy seems to be to laugh at Ryan constantly. Will it work to infantalize Ryan, or backfire like Gore sighing?&#8221;





> Former Eric Cantor staffer Brad Dayspring: &#8220;Joe Biden needs to realize this isn&#8217;t a Senate Foreign Relations Hearing. His laughter and condescending attitude is a disaster.





> Townhall.com&#8217;s Guy Benson: &#8220;Will Biden laugh his ass off at the terrible economy, too?&#8221;





> MSNBC&#8217;s S.E. Cupp: &#8220;Biden needs to laugh a little less through the Libya, Middle East, nuclear Iran segment.&#8221;





> Washington Post&#8217;s Chris Cillizza: &#8220;Ok. I have decided. I find the Biden smile slightly unsettling.&#8221;





> PBS&#8217; Jeff Greenfield: &#8220;Biden has always had a smile that at times is really, really inappropriate.&#8221;





> Movie critic Roger Ebert: &#8220;Joe! Stop smiling and laughing!&#8221;





> Washington Times&#8217; Emily Miller: &#8220;Biden laughing when he disagrees with Ryan is so annoying. Like a child in time out.&#8221;





> Washington Post&#8217;s Jennifer Rubin: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s laughing is losing the debate- obnoxious&#8221;


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Judging from this thread I didn't miss anything. Good to know.



It was a better debate than the first one

Gloves were off...more action


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...
> 
> Most thinking people will call it what it was - no clear winner...



i think by stopping the bleeding and doing his job, it puts the president in a much better position.

ryan screwed up on afghanistan and should never have said what he did about abortion 

is that no clear winner?

it wasn't the blow out that last week was... but that doesn't mean it wasn't a win.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Meister said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...



I don't think Luddite Neddy will be opening an etiquette school anytime soon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> donald trump just tweeted that the debate was a tie
> 
> that's 'trump-ese' for ryan got mashed.



GAWD - what a trip that guy is. He knows nothing but says he knows everything. 

And keeps saying it, over and over and over and over and over and over and over ........


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

*Flip Flop or "Malarkey"?​*
Fact checkers are busy at work.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2012)

Independent focus group on CNN saying it was a tie. They said Ryan had a better vision while Biden cared more about them.


----------



## Meister (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...
> ...



Biden screwed up with the Libya debacle.  No, there was no clear winner, and a person can lose on style alone.  If it was a college debate......Biden would have lost, there is no doubt on that.  
Remember, they were hoping to get the independents , I don't think that happened.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Blaaa, Biden acted a buffoon and Ryan tried to show the elder buffoon respect..

was a complete failure for the Obama team, hope they weren't putting too much hope on this one...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...
> ...



Have to see the fact checks tomorrow

I suspect Ryan will be labeled a fibber


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought the debate was almost as anti-climactic as the last VP debate. However, I think Biden came across as a loon. He looked like he was high.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Honesty?
> 
> Ryan.
> 
> ...



Wow it looks like Ryan might have won after all. Look at the loons react.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Blaaa, Biden acted a buffoon and Ryan tried to show the elder buffoon respect..
> 
> was a complete failure for the Obama team, hope they weren't putting too much hope on this one...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden certainly made more substantive points than Obama did.  Ryan also made some substantive points and would have had more if he hadn't reverted to be Ryan, the detail and how to man, and thereby lost the bigger picture that would have made for better television.   (Also if he hadn't been consistently interrupted.)  But  in substance, I would put it at pretty much a draw.

But in my now very lengthy history of watching these debates--and that spans quite a few decades now--I have never, and I honestly mean NEVER have seen a presidential or vice presidential candidate who was so thoroughly rude, condescending, and disrespectful as Joe Biden was tonight.     It was even more shocking because that is not Biden's normal style or personality.   But it definitely made him thoroughly unlikable much of the time.  But it may have been designed that way to ensure that Ryan couldn't gain any momentum attacking the Obama record.

The spin is going faster than a room full of Maytags in the rise cycle in a laundromat now, but all in all I think Biden did some damage, probably not major damage, to his ticket and Ryan may not have helped, but he certainly didn't hurt his.


----------



## rdean (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> *Flip Flop or "Malarkey"?​*
> Fact checkers are busy at work.



Hey, did Ryan create any jobs with that stimulus money he voted against?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Ryan never takes responsibility for his own actions. His signature was on that letter. Are we to believe that he just signs what it put in front of him without knowing what it says?

Is that really what R&R want us to think?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Biden certainly made more substantive points than Obama did.  Ryan also made some substantive points and would have had more if he hadn't reverted to be Ryan, the detail and how to man, and thereby lost the bigger picture that would have made for better television.   (Also if he hadn't been consistently interrupted.)  But  in substance, I would put it at pretty much a draw.
> 
> But in my now very lengthy history of watching these debates--and that spands quite a few decades now--I have never, and I honestly mean NEVER have seen a presidential or vice presidential candidate who was so thoroughly rude and disrespectful as Joe Biden was tonight.     It was even more shocking because that is not Biden's normal
> style or personality.   But it definitely made him thoroughly unlikable much of the time.
> ...



Obama himself; said they were being too polite. So, the sad part is that that jackassery was premeditated.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > *Flip Flop or "Malarkey"?​*
> ...



Nah. He couldn't find his way to Detroit to talk to GM about re-opening the ol'  hometown auto plant.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



 we are still waiting for Obama to take some Responsibly for something, how about you?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden is the drunk at the bar; Martha is the unhappy bartender, and Ryan is the unfortunate salesman caught in the middle.


Greg gutfeld


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 11, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.
> ...



Kennedy and Reagan get more use in debates.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

rdean said:


>



Right or left, every one of us should be against what this one party has done to our country. No excuse for obstructing and filibustering ALL jobs. No excuse for the R stopping all job creation to put Obama out of a job.

McConnell should be run out of town on a rail.

Period.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Biden is the drunk at the bar; Martha is the unhappy bartender, and Ryan is the unfortunate salesman caught in the middle.
> 
> 
> Greg gutfeld



You wish.

for what its worth and actually, that may not be much, snap poll just now -

50% - Biden
31% - Ryan


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...
> ...



Biden made up numbers and came across as an arrogant ass...  Not how you win over indys...

Sorry, it was a draw....  Claiming victory is for the nutters....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

On an intellectual level; Ryan won. Unfortunately, that got lost in the tone of the debate.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is the drunk at the bar; Martha is the unhappy bartender, and Ryan is the unfortunate salesman caught in the middle.
> ...



, from the Hufferpost, dailyKos, DemocraticUndergound?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden was not a listener, could he work across the aisle?  Absolutely not.  Not presidential material.  He interrupts, is condescending and cannot let others talk.  Not good for a negotiator which is what we need in a president.

Ryan came off as truly informed but oabove all he listened and answered questions asked of him, unlike Biden.,  Ryan is cool, collected and more presidential.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 11, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.



Style? He put on a classic example about why this country is divided and I'm glad Ryan called him on it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2012)

The 'moderator' wasn't very moderate.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

BTW - Palin never mentioned a death panel point in 08. That point wasn't even on the radar. It just shows how willing Biden is to talk out of his ass.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 11, 2012)

jillian said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > This media trickster started out her question by POINTING OUT BIDEN HAD A SON WHO SERVED (inferring Ryan had not)
> ...


No, madam. I have a trained eye dating back to school when I took a college elective in theater craft, on how to fool an audience into thinking an actor is a hero or whatever the director wishes. 

The MC alluded to Biden's son's service paused, sent a dirty look Ryan's way (several times during the debate) and created a hero out of Biden and a lesser being out of Ryan 55 different ways a trained eye would know and a pretender would deny.

I've heard it's all over twitter the dirty tricks the MC employed to orchestrate a victory for Joe Biden.

Project much?


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 11, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Biden's behavior was inappropriate. He's not ready for prime time.
> 
> 
> 
> > Washington Examiners Philip Klein: Bidens strategy seems to be to laugh at Ryan constantly. Will it work to infantalize Ryan, or backfire like Gore sighing?



Exactly what Joe Biden's behavior made me think of too.  I agree that people aren't going to respond well...just like when Al Gore acted this way.  Glad I wasn't the only one who remembered that.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

I like how the reactions from last week's debate are completely reversed.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I like how the reactions from last week's debate are completely reversed.



How would you know? That would mean you paid attention to.something other than Ron Paul blathering.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > I like how the reactions from last week's debate are completely reversed.
> ...



Reading comprehension.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Didn't know you had it in you


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



High praise from a man I've had to correct on the language he's been speaking his entire life on more than one occasion.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Who thinks Biden knew the actual unemployment in his own town?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Grammar policing is not a positive mark for you.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden's HOME town unemployment rate is 10%, but hey they are on the right track so vote for him again

man oh man people get serious


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 11, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Insults and ridicule aren't a positive mark for anyone, but if I'm going to engage in it then I hardly think it matters in what way I choose to do so.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2012)

Crazy Uncle Joe scared the kids out of the room


----------



## Locke11_21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Actually, I think Charles Krauthammer put it best, if you heard this debate on a radio, you would have to give the edge to Biden. However, since Biden came off as such an disrepectful, arrogant, pompous ass - he turned off alotta people.

Now, trying to be as fair as I can, I watched the debate. Biden did far better than I expected, but he came off as desperate and frantic. While I disagree with almost everything Biden said, I give him credit in that he did a good job of backing where he was coming from. However, his smiles, his laughing, rudeness and disrespect completely overshadowed his holding his own against a much smarter Paul Ryan.

I feel Ryan was like the NFL team that was in the lead and playing prevent defense. It is not a winning approach. I felt Ryan made some strong and solid points, and did have the best one liner of the debate, but I expected more of Ryan.

In conclusion, the debate was close, and I think both sides have good reason to claim victory. Had Biden not come off like such an ass, he would have come off as the winner of this debate.  And while Biden was well coached, his natural idiocy overcame and dominated!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Just look at all the thread titles, alone!

*When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*


Bitter Biden interrupted Paul Ryan 82 times!

CNN's Gloria Borger: Biden Came Off As Condescending

Mark Levin, "Biden was off his meds"

FOX NEWS' CHRIS WALLACE: I've Never Seen A Candidate As Disrespectful As Joe Biden Wa

Biden Laughs and Calls Ryan's Statements a 'Bunch of Shit'

ETA:  Oops - I missed one!

Biden has roid rage


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

what are you talking about? He had no substance to criticize.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2012)

Wolf Blitzer just gave the report card.at CNN:
Biden had 5 high points in the debate to Ryan's 8.
Biden had 8 low points in the debate to Ryan's 1.
    (This based on their focus group's scoring while watching.)

CNN's immediate after the debate telephone poll:
 Who did better job defending his running mate?
Ryan 49%
Biden 43%

Who did the debate make you more likely to vote for?
Obama - 21%
Ryan - 28%
Neither 50%

So based on this, Wolf Blitzer and Anderson Cooper discussed this and declared the debate a draw and that it definitely energied the Democratic base.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> what are you talking about? He had no substance to criticize.



You beat me to it.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...




Polls and Focus groups seem to be calling it a Draw or even a slight win for Ryan because of Biden's Smirking, and Laughing. 

Either way, it not a big win, or lose for anyone, and will have little effect on anything.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> what are you talking about? He had no substance to criticize.


You've proven time and again that your opinion is worthless, cultist.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Tonight may turn into a very costly mistake for Obama.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Is this your Photo Of The Week?  


Nice avatar!  Interesting how you threw that border agent under the bus.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...



You're living proof libs live in la-la-land.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, left wing reaction Romney won, altitude, tired, brazenness, surprised, obama just playing dumb

man oh man are the left DESPERATE


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...


 

From a pussy who down votes people who kick his ass all over the place....but Borger is a wingnut?

Wow you're reaching....Iran.....naaaah dont worry about them...we got this....just like security in Libya.....ooops

So Synth, what tax loopholes is Obama going to close?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

theHawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...


I think you should start a thread criticizing Biden's hair plugs!


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...




LOL most of those threads were all started by 1 Post.

Fail.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Wolf Blitzer just gave the report card.at CNN:
> Biden had 5 high points in the debate to Ryan's 8.
> Biden had 8 low points in the debate to Ryan's 1.
> (This based on their focus group's scoring while watching.)
> ...



 "You can't make it up" Whether you can or can't; it's certainly pre-packaged media drivel.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...


The one that gives millionaires and billionaires a huge tax break.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

31 minutes ago
CNN Poll on debate winner: Ryan 48%, Biden 44%

CNN Poll on debate winner: Ryan 48%, Biden 44% &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is


----------



## occupied (Oct 11, 2012)

They only have two speeds in this situation, shameless gloating or shameful whining, we can all see what they are doing now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...


Do you mean one poster?  Use your words, wingnut!

Which poster?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is




One more facelift and she will have a beard!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is


Thank you for proving my OP 100% correct!

My, you're stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2012)

Apparently; Biden was in such lie mode that he denied voting for the two wars when he did!


----------



## oreo (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...




Frank Luntz always gets a group of undecided voters to watch the debates--most of these people voted for Obama in 2008--*and all of THEM were very discouraged with Joe Biden interrupting Ryan 82 times--sneering--and laughing.*

Now a couple of interruptions and laughs are O.K. in a debate--but when you do it all night long--it reminds people of someone going around a corner hits a patch of ice--then over corrects and drives off a 3000 foot cliff.  And that's exactly what happened to Joe Biden tonight.  He way overdid it.

IOW--*according to the Ohio focus group that voted for Obama in 2008--Joe Biden's like ability rating just did a NOSE DIVE.*


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> They only have two speeds in this situation, shameless gloating or shameful whining, we can all see what they are doing now.



lol, we saw that from you guys ALL LAST WEEK

poor poor Obama, now poor poor Biden

but remember folks, it's in the bag for Obama/Biden


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


sorry yes one poster. LGS

I love how you Wing Nuts, think everyone who does not agree with you is a Wing nut.

Want to compare our Positions on a list of Issues and see who the fucking wing nut is bud?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is
> ...



LOL, I figured I'd give you something to bite on..you are so easy and swallow the bait hook, line and stinker...


----------



## occupied (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > They only have two speeds in this situation, shameless gloating or shameful whining, we can all see what they are doing now.
> ...



You guys are just mad Biden did not conform to the addled senile gaffe machine you all see him as.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 11, 2012)

Take Biden's incessant giggling, smirking and interruptions out of the equation, it might be a draw.


----------



## oreo (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> They only have two speeds in this situation, shameless gloating or shameful whining, we can all see what they are doing now.




CNN just put out their poll. * Ryan 49%--Biden 44%*

Now I am certain that Chris Mathews has got his tingley 3rd leg back up--but it ain't happening with American voters.

Joe Biden just got his ASS kicked according to this CNN poll.--  Albeit not as bad as Obama did--but none the less another ass kicking.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



omg, if you are proud of his behavior tonight, then no wonder our country is in a world of hurt


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is
> ...


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 11, 2012)

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...



Biden was desperate, basically childish...

He acted like everything was a joke, deflecting through laughter is a clear sign, what does he have to hide??? A dismal record at best...


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > what are you talking about? He had no substance to criticize.
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

You decide?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

oreo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...


Frank Luntz.


----------



## Clementine (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure the Obama campaign thinks it was a success because Biden rudely stopped Ryan from talking, which is a favorite tactic.    I suspect they listened carefully to Ryan at the GOP convention and knew that the only hope was to stop him since Biden can't begin to match his intelligence.   They are probably real happy that Biden didn't make more damaging statements, like "The middle class was buried the last 4 years."    or    "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that&#8217;s a storybook, man."    or one of my favorites,    "When the stock market crashed, Franklin Roosevelt got on the television and didn't just talk about the princes of greed," Biden told Couric. "He said, 'Look, here's what happened.'"   (only people who owned experimental TVs in 1929 would have seen speech.  Oh, and Hoover was president then, not Roosevelt)

Biden has given us so many outlandish comments.    Tonight he gave us rudeness and a cackle that made him sound like a maniac.    His job was to drown out Ryan by acting like a raving lunatic.  At least I am guessing those were his orders since that is what he did the entire time.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Synthaholic.... this thread is just full of EPIC funnay!

Thanks...!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > They only have two speeds in this situation, shameless gloating or shameful whining, we can all see what they are doing now.
> ...


Who's saying poor Biden???


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Frank *Luntz*.



Rhymes with???


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Intrade is showing a Romney bump after tonight. Sorry Syn.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Nobody... he mopped the floor with Ryan.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


For an addled senile gaffe machine, he sure kicked Lyin' Ryan's ass!


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Intrade is showing a Romney bump after tonight. Sorry Syn.



Nahh.... it a Biden victory.

Hands down.... Ryan sucked!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I'm on a roll!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I'll agree with the ass part on Biden, Obama be doing the ass kicking on him later..


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



you seem to be ignoring reality though. Nobody got their ass kicked. Nobody won big. The only poll so far says Ryan had a slight edge, and most people(talking head on TV) seem to think Biden Blew a chance at win by acting like a dick.

the only people who liked his behavior are Left wingers. So Biden may have helped Excite the Base, but he didn't win shit. And this close to the Election if you are still worrying about Exciting the base, it isn't a good sign. 

Ryan on the other hand had much lower Expectations, and while he didn't
 win, he didn't lose, and that is all he had to do.

So you can keep ignoring all that, and accusing the "the right of panicking, and that proving Biden Won" But Reality is Reality.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



A roll alright....


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Intrade is showing a Romney bump after tonight. Sorry Syn.



The same Intrade that has Obama at a 75% odds of winning?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Intrade is showing a Romney bump after tonight. Sorry Syn.
> ...



No where near 75% bud. Do you get anything right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2012)

According to Breitbart, Biden interrupted Ryan 82 times tonight.

And I believe Biden did vote for both the Afghanistan and Iraq invasions.



> "Almost no one disagrees with these basic facts. That he has weapons of mass destruction and that he is doing everything in his power to get nuclear weapons."
> --Sen. John Edwards, Sept. 12, 2002
> "In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al-Qaeda members."
> --Sen. Hillary Clinton, Oct. 10, 2002
> ...





> BIDEN, when asked who would pay more taxes in Obama's second term: "People making a million dollars or more."
> THE FACTS: Obama's proposed tax increase reaches farther down the income ladder than millionaires. He wants to roll back Bush-era tax cuts for individuals making over $200,000 and couples making more than $250,000.


FACT CHECK: Slips in vice president's debate | General Headlines | Comcast
(This is a good early fact check site for the debate by the way)


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden lost a huge amount of respect tonight. Even from people that didn't vote for him. What a terrible showing for someone who holds the office he does. I'm surprised Hilary Clinton didn't show up and drag him off of the set. I kept thinking that they needed someone with those big hooks to reach in from side-stage and pull him behind the curtain.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 11, 2012)

occupied said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



All Biden had to do in order to exceed expectations is show up without _actually_ wearing a clown nose and then refrain from bumping into the furniture. 
Ryan kicked his ass on substance, and the fact-checkers are going to have a field day with Laughin' Joe by morning.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > what are you talking about? He had no substance to criticize.
> ...



Which, Im sure, is why more people have positive repped me for my opinions and why you have to result to petty name calling in order to respond to what I had to say.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden did an excellent job.  Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A.  He was the adult on stage.

Ryan did a poor job.  Based on LACK OF compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him a D.  He was the child on stage.

I thought the moderator was good (_not great_) - I give her a B.  I thought she cheated Biden out of equal time, leaving Biden with little choice but to sometimes interrupt Ryan.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Now 2 Post Debate Polls.

CNN

Ryan 48 
Biden 44

NBC

Ryan 56
Biden 36

Still think Biden kicked ass libs?


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 11, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I think there was an ass-kickin'.  I've been watching some of the clips afterward, and Ryan's responses are much more substantive, and more importantly... true.  I think that in the next few days, Biden will be picked apart by fact-checkers and it will end up a net loss as he gets his nose rubbed in the facts.  Totally agree with your point on appealing to the base though.  It's pretty sad that these folks are still trying to turn out the base a month before the election.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



The only people who think he acted like a dick are RWers.

True story!

And Ryan had his dick moments, like saying that Biden was under distress, and saying that Biden can sympathize with words coming out wrong.

Last week Romney was rude.



> *the only people who liked his behavior are Left wingers. So Biden may have helped Excite the Base*, but he didn't win shit. And this close to the Election if you are still worrying about Exciting the base, it isn't a good sign.



Biden's job tonight was to make up for Obama's bad performance last week.  He did that in spades, and then some.

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.  




> *Ryan on the other hand had much lower Expectations*, and while he didn't
> win, he didn't lose, and that is all he had to do.



Ryan had lower expectations?  I thought your meme was that Biden is a bumbling gaffe machine and an idiot?

That's where the wingnuts fucked up - they have been lowering expectations on Biden for MONTHS!



> *So you can keep ignoring all that, and accusing the "the right of panicking*, and that proving Biden Won" But Reality is Reality.



Learn to read - I never said that.  I said that they are criticizing Biden's style because they can't criticize his substance.

It's right there in the OP!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 11, 2012)

Biden did an excellent job.  Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A.  He was the adult on stage.

Ryan did a poor job.  Based on LACK OF compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him a D.  He was the child on stage.

I thought the moderator was good (_not great_) - I give her a B.  I thought she cheated Biden out of equal time, leaving Biden with little choice but to sometimes interrupt Ryan.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


I'm wiping the floor with wingnut shits?  OK.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



2 post Debate Polls, By CNN and NBC have Ryan Winning.

True Story.

Perception is Realty. Clearly more than Just RWers thought the way I do. 

And as I said before if you want to call me a right winger, I challenge you to compare your positions on a list of Major Issues, to mine and we will see who is more of a moderate and who is a fucking wing Nut.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 11, 2012)

Greta VanSustern just read the numbers of the NBC immediate after debate telephone poll:

NBC
Ryan  56
Biden 36%
Neither 8%

And apparently CNN released different numbers than Wolf Blitzer posted just a little while ago:

CNN
Ryan  48%
Biden  44%

So then, oh well, certainly Biden won.  

And incredibly Greta was reading these numbers to a spokesperson for the Obama campaign who replied that Biden won, but Ryan didn't necessarily lose.  . .


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 11, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Biden did an excellent job.  Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A.  He was the adult on stage.
> 
> Ryan did a poor job.  Based on LACK OF compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him a D.  He was the child on stage.
> 
> I thought the moderator was good (_not great_) - I give her a B.  I thought she cheated Biden out of equal time, leaving Biden with little choice but to sometimes interrupt Ryan.



LOL, obviously you watched a different debate. Or did you only watch the Left side of the screen?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The only people who think he acted like a dick are RWers.
> 
> True story!



The only people who think Biden won are LWers.

True story 

But again... this is a fun thread/


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2012)

You gave Obama an A too, nitwit.

All I can remember about the debate are Biden's teeth. It was like Ryan was debating the Cheshire Cat:


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Sorry - 63%.  It was 75% before Obama's debate.






Since when is 63% "No where near 75%", wingnut?  

And you wonder why I call you wingnut.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Ryan had no substance.  He gave no specifics on taxes, even when asked directly by Raddatz.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Right Wing Circle Jerk.

Look at that dumbass California Girl and her rep!


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



It's 62% and in Stats a 13 Point Difference is no where near. 

75% is Exponentially better lead than 62%

For each point someone gains on Intrade the other loses one. So It's only a 6 point swing from Even right now. 

I can't believe you even posted That Graph. Look at that Sharp ass Swing toward Romney, How can you even stand to look at it with out losing it?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 11, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I see the adults haven't put The Infantile to bed yet.


----------



## Candycoated23 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am starting to think that people are forgetting the role of vice president here. God forbid something happens to Romney during his presidency because that would leave Ryan to be our president. One thing everyone knows here is that Biden is known throughout. He is upfront and he tells it how it is. To me, Ryan dodged alot of questions and quote on quote danced around the issue. Is this someone that you would want to run the white house? Would you trust someone with limited experience and a" dodge the major issues attitude" to possibly run this question or would you want biden whom answered the questions directly, gave specifics, and fact checked throughout his debate. I felt I had so many unanswered questions with ryan. He is to vauge, he is emotionless, robotic, and wayyyyy to rehearsed. lets put all the smile, laughing, and cackling aside from Romney and look at the facts! who would you rather be the president out of Ryan and Joe Biden? Personally, I'm team biden because I do not believe in trickle down politics...Period!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Our most effective ad is our welfare ad, a top television  advertising strategist for Romney, Ashley OConnor, said at a forum  Tuesday hosted by ABCNews and Yahoo! News. Its new information....​ The Washington Posts Fact Checker awarded Romneys ad four Pinocchios, a measure Romney pollster Neil Newhouse dismissed.​ *Fact checkers come to this with their own sets of thoughts and  beliefs, and were not going to let our campaign be dictated by fact  checkers, he said.

*Fact checking for thee, but not for me - The Plum Line - The Washington Post​Wingnut hypocrisy is hilarious, yet pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You gave Obama an A too, nitwit.



Who did?  Who are you talking about?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



WTF are you talking about????  It says 63% right there on the screen grab!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Biden did an excellent job.  Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A.  He was the adult on stage.
> ...



clearly he thinks acting like a jerk is compassionate.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> RW Reaction Confirms Biden Won
> 
> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!



Just look at all the right wing ladies doth protesting too much in this very thread.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Well, I see the adults haven't put The Infantile to bed yet.



Well, im sure if you ask nicely one of your parents will put you to bed.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

CBS

Biden 50

Ryan 31


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

lol...

The 0bama fluffers are grasping now...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


 

What specifics did Biden give? Why havent they debated a budget by democrats in the senate? The current president doesnt have ANY specifics.....


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden only laughed when Ryan was lying...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Well, I see the adults haven't put The Infantile to bed yet.


Hey, he's saying important shit!


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

Apparently Biden found unemployment humorous....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure why you are happy about Biden knocking himself out. He was supposed to be trying to knock Ryan out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## The Infidel (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I see the adults haven't put The Infantile to bed yet.
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden did an excellent job. Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A. He was the adult on stage.

Ryan did a poor job. Based on LACK OF compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him a D. He was the child on stage.

I thought the moderator was good (not great) - I give her a B. I thought she cheated Biden out of equal time, leaving Biden with little choice but to sometimes interrupt Ryan.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden only laughed when Ryan was lying...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> CBS
> 
> Biden 50
> 
> Ryan 31





> The CBS News poll was conducted using the GfK KnowledgePanel, a representative Internet panel, to interview 431 uncommitted voters who watched the debate, and had a five percentage point margin of error. The CBS "uncommitted voters" include those who were either totally undecided before the debate or who were leaning to a candidate, but said they may still change their minds. According to CBS, 58 percent of respondents identified as independents, 17 percent as Republicans, and 25 percent as Democrats.
> Vice Presidential Debate Polls Show Mixed Results



It didn't specify which way those 'leaners' leaned, and hardly appears to be a random poll, but we'll include it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden came off as a complete asshole and jerk.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Biden did an excellent job. Based on compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him an A. He was the adult on stage.
> 
> Ryan did a poor job. Based on LACK OF compassion, facts and sincerity - I give him a D. He was the child on stage.
> 
> I thought the moderator was good (not great) - I give her a B. I thought she cheated Biden out of equal time, leaving Biden with little choice but to sometimes interrupt Ryan.



Repeating the same nonsense again and again isn't going to make it true. Biden was about as compassionate as the joker.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, well this has gone from stupid, to idiotic quick.

Night folks.

I stand by my assessment. 

Draw to slight win for Biden on Substance,

Which was totally over shadowed by bad style points

Making it an over all Ryan win. 

Spin away.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 12, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I'll take two females please.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Article 15 (Oct 12, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Yep, well this has gone from stupid, to idiotic quick.
> 
> Night folks.
> 
> ...



It went idiotic the second you posted in the thread, Chuck.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Bigfoot looking for a threesome!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>


 

And you relate to Raining Men....so what.....


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Annie (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...



When you are giving links to liberal leaning sites, one knows you have a problem. Why not you? 

In any case, we can all wait until tomorrow and the weekend to synthesize this debate. My guess, not the 'stop the bleeding' that Obama team was hoping for. Nor the 'win' that would nail it for Romney.

Tuesday will come soon enough.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

The Infidel said:


>


Ya gotta admit - it's a great smile!


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

Joe Biden Smiles, Laughs, and Mostly Kicks Ass | Mother Jones


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)

Joe Biden Smiles, Laughs, and Mostly Kicks Ass | Mother Jones


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought biden likes to swallow bowls full of crap and regurger to voters to continue to sound like the moron, foot in mouth pos that he is.


----------



## zonly1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Liability said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how long I'll be here tonight, I have a screaming headache for some reason.
> ...



High drive..... left field.......OUTA HERE.

Buster Poser grandsalami....Giant lead REDS ...6-2


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Politico (Oct 12, 2012)

So a few threads were started. Yeah right they're 1000 times worse than the 100 whiny leftytoon threads started every freaking day.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 12, 2012)

You do realize that acting like a fucking clown does not win debates, right?

Ryan crushed him...but then, the world knew he would, so no real net gain for Romney/Ryan.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 12, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, well this has gone from stupid, to idiotic quick.
> ...



You give me far to much Credit my Liberal friend.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden simply showed us what most libs today act like.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

When it comes to Libya Biden says "We didn't know anything".

When it comes to Iran Bidens says "We'll know everything before it happens".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

*Biden was a arrogant, condescending, rude SOB, a perfect example of the ruling class.*


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Lakhota (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden on Libya....."We knew nothing".

Bidon on Iran......"We'll know everything before it happens".


Seems to me Biden expected the voters to stick their collective necks out and continue to trust the Obama Administration will catch Iran making a nuke before they're able to use it. But then expects us all to just say "Shit Happens" when it comes to Benghazi.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden knows his target audience......"Table pounding jackwads".

Angry old man yells at Paul Ryan for 90 minutes; Update: CNN insta-poll of undecideds shows tie; Update: Ryan wins CNN insta-poll overall, 48/44 « Hot Air


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden knows his target audience......"Table pounding jackwads".

Angry old man yells at Paul Ryan for 90 minutes; Update: CNN insta-poll of undecideds shows tie; Update: Ryan wins CNN insta-poll overall, 48/44 « Hot Air


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 12, 2012)

I read the transcript of the debate...if that's Biden "winning", I'd hate to see what a loss looks like!

Unless you give points for interrupting the other person in mid thought and talking louder than someone else, I fail to see where Biden even put a dent in Ryan...and that's with the help of an obviously liberally biased moderator.

Sorry, guys...but if THAT was supposed to win over independent voters...I'm just not seeing it.  Biden was obviously sent out there to ATTACK!!! but his explanations of what happened in Libya made no sense at all and his defense of this Administration's complete failure with Iran was laughable.  As Ryan pointed out the tax increase on the rich that Obama and Biden think will "fix" our problems will pay for the entitlements they've obligated us to for about 90 days.  What then?  Biden was rambling...nonsensical...and didn't provide much of anything BUT attacks.  What's his plan to fix the economy?  What's his plan to get people back to work?  What's his plan to cut the deficit?  What's his plan to fix Medicare?  What's his plan to lower the cost of health care?

Attacking is all well and good but what the American people are looking for are solutions and this Administration has none...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

With the reaction of the left concerning Romney's debate does this mean obama lost?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I think that's how a debate should go.  I'm pretty sick of these polite little nothings where everything is glossed over.  Ryan didn't do anything to hurt his running mate but he certainly didn't win the debate.

This one goes to Biden, not on style completely but on substance and facts.  Women voters will make it a good night for Biden.  Democrats needed this one in the win column and Biden was successful in that.

No big bounce but Biden did real good.  Ryan was just not as bad as I thought he'd be.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> "i don't see how a person can separate their public life from their private life from their faith"
> 
> if they can't they shouldn't be in government.
> 
> and did i just hear ryan say 'hell, yeah' when asked if people who were pro choice should be worried about them?



Pro choice and women in general already know what Ryan and even more extreme Republicans are attempting no matter what he says in a debate.

I just don't think Ryan won any point enough to continue the momentum.  They were coming down anyway so it's not like Ryan really fucked anything up, he just wasn't strong enough.

Next debate, Tuesday.  I wish they'd have them on the weekend, I'm tired this morning.

Coffee...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > "i don't see how a person can separate their public life from their private life from their faith"
> ...




 Personally, I found Biden's antics distracting and ignorant but Democrats seem to be embracing Biden's buffoonery... 

 I suppose the next few days will tell the story of the effect with independents, who will ultimately decide this election and the present momentum of the race..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > CBS
> ...



Yea__ Because we know that 58 percent of the electorate are independent. And we know they're even more likely to proactively participate in a poll. THE MEDIA'S NOT EVEN GOOD AT DISGUISING THEIR 'MALARKEY' ANYMORE.


----------



## Interpol (Oct 12, 2012)

I've just finished watching this debate after having worked earlier. 

You can always tell which side lost because they always go after their opponent's "demeanor". Last week, liberals couldn't stand the way Romney steamrolled over everyone. This week, conservatives hated that Biden did the same thing. 

I felt that Paul Ryan held his own with Joe Biden at times, but in the overall, I felt the same kind of feeling in my gut that I got with Sarah Palin as the Republican VP nominee, which is: Not ready for prime-time. 

I'm sure Paul Ryan's a really nice guy and he loves his family and all that crap, but I felt that when he was speaking about Iran or Afghanistan that he had absolutely no clue about what he was talking about. 

I also found that he cornered himself when it came to questions about answering how Romney-Ryan plan to pay for their defense budget increase while cutting taxes 20% across the board. 

The answer remains the usual, "We'll close loopholes". Okay, so which ones? Ryan appeared effusive at best and clueless at worst. 

Joe Biden was forceful, aggressive, in command, and spirited. He was also funny at times. Joe Biden could step in as President and lead. He has experience, passion, knowledge and conviction. 

I just can't bring myself to saying the same thing about Paul Ryan. He looked like a college kid who was pumped up with information he had to memorize for the big test. That's simply not good enough for me. 

So in the end, I think Biden won the debate, and won it rather handily. Ryan acquitted himself well enough, but I feel that despite his 14 years in the House, I just kept wondering to myself, "Is this person the best person to choose as a running mate, someone who is a heartbeat away from the presidency?", and that answer in my head kept resulting in, "No." The Democratic ticket has real foreign policy cred while the Republican ticket has none. I can't remember the last time that was.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I think Biden looked like a fool. Jesus Christ on a crutch. Did you ever see so many smirks, hand gestures and eye rolls in your life?? My God the man should be in Hollywood. 

Ryan was patience personified and a gentlemen. 

Biden?? An asshole personified. Jeeze.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 12, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.



Not according to....
Well a lot of people..


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden wiped the floor with Ryan. Ryan looked like a deer caught in the headlights when he couldn't explain why he wrote letters requesting stimulus funds; he looked like a fool when he (yet again) couldn't provide specifics on how he plans on paying for Romney's 5 trillion tax cut.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...



Biden's so mean..  

It does sound silly, maybe Ryan will cry.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Bidens face lift looked horrible, he needs to ask Nancy Pelosi who her Plastic surgeon is



I was wondering about the inch-thick layer of caked on make-up plastered all over his face.


----------



## Interpol (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to say, but I thought Paul Ryan looked out of his league up there. On foreign policy stuff it was like he was a college kid who had just crammed a bunch of information before a big test. 

Not good enough. Joe Biden's got real credentials. When President Reagan came into office, Joe Biden was eager to work both parties on arms reduction. By the end of his presidency, Ronald Reagan had said that he hoped one of his defining legacies over time would be the reduction of nuclear weapons in the world. 

Joe Biden had a record as a centrist Democrat, particularly on foreign policy. I remember him working with not only the likes of Dick Lugar, but of Jesse Helms. 

With Paul Ryan, it's like you don't even have a say. It's his way or the highway, and that's the reason why so many Republican candidates will not go on the record as saying they support his budget, which even the Catholic Church found to be extreme.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



That's not the general consensus out there this morning.  Republicans are spinning it in Ryan's favor but the worst they're saying is Biden was mean.

Comon crybabies, you lost, it hurts.

They're even, President lost his, Biden won his.  Let's see what happens Tuesday.  Will the president allow Romney to make his points at leisure or will he stand up and fight like Biden did.  Hope he's learned something in two weeks.


----------



## editec (Oct 12, 2012)

Did the debate change one mind?

I doubt it


----------



## Intolerant (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberals think it's a joke. And that is why your going to lose.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Interpol said:


> I'm sorry to say, but I thought Paul Ryan looked out of his league up there. On foreign policy stuff it was like he was a college kid who had just crammed a bunch of information before a big test.
> 
> Not good enough. Joe Biden's got real credentials. When President Reagan came into office, Joe Biden was eager to work both parties on arms reduction. By the end of his presidency, Ronald Reagan had said that he hoped one of his defining legacies over time would be the reduction of nuclear weapons in the world.
> 
> ...



BS......Biden looked like a jerk. He's not serious about dealing with serious issues.

Laughing at the Issues - YouTube


----------



## RosieS (Oct 12, 2012)

Too funny! Still a ton of RW whiners. Guess the butt whupping still smarts this morning.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> ...



Well he didn't.

He was cordial and polite and he left that stage knowing that he maintained his dignity. 

The same can't be said for the VP.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Too funny! Still a ton of RW whiners. Guess the butt whupping still smarts this morning.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Thanks for the input newb....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well... You're proud of this display Sarah...(check out this video)

Laughing at the Issues - YouTube


Think Sarah.. is this proper way to treat others, is this what you would deserve..?


----------



## masquerade (Oct 12, 2012)

RosieS said:


> Too funny! Still a ton of RW whiners. Guess the butt whupping still smarts this morning.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I'm sure we'll still see you posting on November 7 ... yes?  Then we can determine who's doing the whining.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone that thinks coming off as a 2 year old child is going to win moderates=idiots. Based on Cnn polling 53 percent liked Ryan to 43% for Biden. This really did hurt him. 

He over played his hand.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden clearly kicked some ass tonight.........but only to the base. Those with the political IQ of a handball fail to recognize that all that laughing and appalled looks *were a strategy*: to fire up the base and the nutters. They love that shit and it is the only play they have at this point. Watch the polling from the independents over the next few days........maybe 18 people will say Biden won.


Oh......and the biggest substance flap happened right in the beginning and will hand the hammer to Romney for next week. From Biden >>>

*"We weren't told they wanted more security. We did not know they wanted more security there," Biden said*


Puts it on the tee for Romney next Tuesday FTMFW.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No one has to spin it dear, When all the alphabet news channels says Biden lost and was ugly..Biden wasn't mean, just a befuddled old buffoon..and people should really think on that HE could step in as President..The same you all said about Palin and now are saying about Ryan..

say no to Biden/Obama folks, vote them out


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 12, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Anyone that thinks coming off as a 2 year old child is going to win moderates=idiots. Based on Cnn polling 53 percent liked Ryan to 43% for Biden. This really did hurt him.
> 
> He over played his hand.




Yup......even my wife, who isnt into politics at all made a comment last night from the kitchen cut out, "What the fuck with all the interrupting and laughing??"


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 12, 2012)

In Polls, Biden Gets a Hold - NYTimes.com

He was carpet bombing for Obama...


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 12, 2012)

baha. New York times it he most left leaning paper out there.. I bet most of the people were dems and Biden still only got 50 percent .. I would be scared if this is true..


----------



## martybegan (Oct 12, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> In Polls, Biden Gets a Hold - NYTimes.com
> 
> He was carpet bombing for Obama...



Both sides got what they wanted out of the debate for thier base. Democrats finally got someone agressive during a debate, and Republicans saw that Ryan can handle himself in pressure situations.

I all boils down to with how it plays with the undecideds, and since I am not undecided (as are most of the people on this board) we will have to wait a week to see how the polls shift and what the opinion polls say in agragate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

VP Debate Poll: Ryan 48, Biden 44


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

The NySlimes must of polled their employees


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 12, 2012)

HaHa...the thread title..."50% say Biden win"...it could also say "50% say Ryan wins" and mean the same.
And this coming from a left-left-left-left leaning newspaper.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Only the 0bama fluffers will claim a Biden victory...
> 
> Most thinking people will call it what it was - no clear winner...



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 12, 2012)

martybegan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > In Polls, Biden Gets a Hold - NYTimes.com
> ...



^^^ this.

In the minds of the undecided ... it all boils down to who came off as more likable, authentic, trustworthy and sincere.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Stop whining, Biden was engaged and he did everything he was supposed to do.  Biden was the clear winner.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




That's not what your CNN says.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden had nothing to lose. He's not taken seriously by most. Personally, i thought he came off as very rude & arrogant. Ryan was clearly the more classy & respectable Candidate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

CNN Poll: Debate watchers split on who won VP debate &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I say that.  I'm sure you can find a poll that strokes the massive Republican ego but your guy looked downright silly having the VP smack him around like that on national tv.

Your side lost, now stop whining.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 12, 2012)

Joltin' Joe Biden wins the bout

The election is over as of last night!!

Great job Joe, showing us what a bunch of inept lying sacks of shit they are....



> DANVILLE, Ky.  Whatever Joe Biden was drinking Thursday night, Barack Obama ought to order a case of it.
> 
> Biden took on Paul Ryan in the one and only vice presidential debate and did what Obama had failed to do last week in his debate with Mitt Romney: Biden not only won over the audience, but got under his opponents skin.




Give me my stimulus money says Ryan....  Fucking jerk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> VP Debate Poll: Ryan 48, Biden 44



This was a win for Ryan. I don't care how the media and libs spin it.



> 28% said the debate made them more likely to vote for Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney and 21% said the faceoff made them more likely to vote to re-elect President Barack Obama.



I personally hoped for a thrashing as Biden is an idiot and all. But hopefully their will be further fallout due to his childish behavior and his amazing bold faced deceptions. Dude__ was implying that he and Obama weren't for the wars.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Biden was not supposed to be likeable in this debate. He is the bad cop in the Obama/Biden good cop/bad cop pairing. Biden says the things that would make Obama look "unpresidential"
Obamas "don't say anything they can use against you later" strategy in the first debate was a disaster. As was his seeming unpreparedness

I doubt we will see the same Obama in the next debate


----------



## Dissent (Oct 12, 2012)

I couldn't bare to watch the idiot show but I hope Biden did win. I really don't want to have to vote for Obama to make sure Willard doesn't win...need Obama to stretch that lead out a bit. I tuned in and all I hear is chanting for more war more war more war...Any sane person could not stand to watch that shit for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Show me a poll that says something different than what your CNN poll says.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's what a trouncing looks like:


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Better call CNN and let them know.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Wonderful, now our President and Vice President are PLAYING good cop bad cop with us.

gives you all the warm fuzzies doesn't it..?

vote these TWO out..


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

He certainly won the most disrespectful dullard in a vice presidential debate.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 12, 2012)

Troll Alert​


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

Republicans want to privatize Social Security and Medicare, outlaw abortion, and start a new war with Iran.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

The democrats over played it last night...... Even the obviously bias moderator didn't help as much......  I am thinking this will give the left boners because they actually believe Bidens lies but I don't think they did themselves a favour with independents.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Chuck Todd said this morning he's hearing Biden in 2016 for the first time ever.  He may have looked fist to cuffs and unpresidential but he's getting props.  It isn't at all like the Cons here are spinning things.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 12, 2012)

> *Biden = 50%
> Ryan = 31%*




​


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan lost.. Make no mistakes. 

He got beat into a corner every time, weather it was on Iran, or domestic issues.

I mean the idiot answered a question regarding the negativity in their campaigns... With MORE negativity and attacks. He got nailed to floor on war mongering, wouldn't fess up what his policies were in specific and weaved in and out the thin line of truth and lie.. Or as Joe called it, "loose talk".

Ryan and Rmoney lost.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Republicans want to privatize Social Security and Medicare, outlaw abortion, and start a new war with Iran.



Those lies certainly constituted most of Biden's talking points. That and "vouchers", tax cuts for the rich, and two wars on the credit card.

Biden was rude and blundering.  Every statement about Romney's platform was incorrect and distorted.  Ryan was on task with the numbers down pat.
Ryan won on substance.  Biden won because he didnt drool all over himself.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem with the first 2. Outlawing abortion I agree with unless mother's life is in jeopardy or child's life is. War with Iran NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Here's what a trouncing looks like:



HaHa.  I don't know why he does that.  That look is just weird.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

omg, Biden in 2016..


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Dissent said:


> No problem with the first 2. Outlawing abortion I agree with unless mother's life is in jeopardy or child's life is. War with Iran NO FUCKING WAY!



Dude, your stances are all over the place. YOu want govt. intervention, then you don't, then you do, then you don't again. You seem three times as confused as the typical LOLberal, and I generally agree with your non-intervention stances.

It's weird. How old are you?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah we know, Obama won too

poor dear Liberals, got to hold onto something...


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > No problem with the first 2. Outlawing abortion I agree with unless mother's life is in jeopardy or child's life is. War with Iran NO FUCKING WAY!
> ...



He's about 12. Right age to be impressed by narco-libertarianism.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 12, 2012)

Mitty is making shitty in his pants.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan stayed classy. Biden did not. Most of the MSM will call it a Biden win, but i actually thought Ryan won easily. He stayed calm & cool while Biden made a fool of himself. And the Moderator was a real embarrassment. So if you like cranky old obnoxious dudes, Biden was your winner. But if you like classy respectable Candidates, Ryan was your winner.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

​


hazlnut said:


> Mitty is making shitty in his pants.



Another 12 year old. The place is packed with middle schoolers!


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 12, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> In Polls, Biden Gets a Hold - NYTimes.com
> 
> He was carpet bombing for Obama...



Joe knocked the lies down like a slugger.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone else think the moderator was in the tank for Biden?  SHe consistently cut off Ryan and let Biden ramble on.  Her questions were pointed to Ryan but softballs for Biden.  Maybe it's just me.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Ryan stayed classy. Biden did not. Most of the MSM will call it a Biden win, but i actually thought Ryan won easily. He stayed calm & cool while Biden made a fool of himself. And the Moderator was a real embarrassment. So if you like cranky old obnoxious dudes, Biden was your winner. But if you like classy respectable Candidates, Ryan was your winner.



That's how i saw it too. And after seeing how many distortions they both told on the truth, I still think Ryan kept closer to it than Biden did. On the Libya security question, he flat out lied about information that is now common knowledge.

I found that extremely distasteful.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey maybe Biden will say how he will keep all those clean Negros out of chains. Biden is a racist old fool that did nothing but follow a scrpit. I wondered last night if he didn't have advanced knowledge of the questions asked them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan held his own: a draw.

Biden had to do what he did to staunch the bleeding.

The bat-el go-eth on-eth


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 12, 2012)

From what I saw (did not watch the whole thing as my O's/Yankees game was of more interest)... caught more outtakes afterward

Biden was a snarky man repeating campaign slogans... and would flat out lie in terms of Medicare (most of the part I saw)

Ryan was more reserved but a bit nervous.. Should have answered more directly with specifics (not like Biden did either)

Neither candidate did well except for the fact that Biden acted this way to fire up their core supporters who got on Obamalama for the way he was in the first debate.. no voter changed their mind about anything

I call the debate a wash... as neither really did anything, clarified anything, or thoroughly explained anything.... a grade of D for both

Just my honest opinion/assesment


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan may have won slightly on points, but Biden needed to do for his party what needed to be done.

The bleeding has stopped.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ryan held his own: a draw.




He lied through his teeth.


----------



## elvis (Oct 12, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Joltin' Joe Biden wins the bout
> 
> The election is over as of last night!!
> 
> ...



You may wanna tell CNN that. 

Biden, Ryan in combative exchange, but call it a draw - CNN.com


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 12, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> HaHa...the thread title..."50% say Biden win"...it could also say "50% say Ryan wins" and mean the same.
> And this coming from a left-left-left-left leaning newspaper.



No, he got 30%....numb n*ts....didn't read it huh?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ryan may have won slightly on points, but Biden needed to do for his party what needed to be done.
> 
> The bleeding has stopped.



In other words the democrat party and supporters are nothing but disrespectful, dullards that have to lie, cut people off and laugh at issues and speak out of turn.

Duly noted.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Ryan stayed classy. Biden did not. Most of the MSM will call it a Biden win, but i actually thought Ryan won easily. He stayed calm & cool while Biden made a fool of himself. And the Moderator was a real embarrassment. So if you like cranky old obnoxious dudes, Biden was your winner. But if you like classy respectable Candidates, Ryan was your winner.



A CNN poll declared Ryan the winner.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa...the thread title..."50% say Biden win"...it could also say "50% say Ryan wins" and mean the same.
> ...



you hang onto that Jim and IGNORE what all the other polls are saying..
It's ok


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan stayed classy. Biden did not. Most of the MSM will call it a Biden win, but i actually thought Ryan won easily. He stayed calm & cool while Biden made a fool of himself. And the Moderator was a real embarrassment. So if you like cranky old obnoxious dudes, Biden was your winner. But if you like classy respectable Candidates, Ryan was your winner.
> ...





> Forty-eight percent of those surveyed said Ryan fared better in the vice-presidential debate, compared with 44 percent for Biden, according to results aired on CNN after the event concluded. *The results were within the surveys five-percentage- point margin of error*.



From your link.

That's a statistical tie.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan did a good job at bringing home a couple of points...but they both just spoke to their base.

Which really is all a vp needs to do. Biden alienated women though, they didn't like the grinning/interrupting thing but I think it was more important to team O that he prevent Ryan from getting  a head of steam than it was that he bring in women.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Vice President debates aren't as important as the Presidents anyway, and we saw all we needed to see in that first Presidential debate..

the empty chair showed up for the Democrats.

vote these two dingbats out folks, time for some real change


----------



## elvis (Oct 12, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



True.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Jolten' Joe Biden?

man no wonder our country is in so much trouble


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

I must be the only one disturbed by the obvious bias of the moderator.... I have never seen it worse.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 12, 2012)

The dumbed-down ignorant "IN YOUR FACE!!"/"OOH YOU GOT PWNED!!" crowd, will of course claim a Biden win. But intelligent common sense thinking people will give it to Ryan. He was clearly the more classy respectable man.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 12, 2012)

Once the smoke clears and the short-term elation wears off, the Obamabots will realize that Ryan was clearly the more classy respectable man. Biden was a cheezy hack.


----------



## FJO (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> That smile looks like he's getting ready to Bork the kid.



Funny you should use the name "Bork" as a verb, but quite understandable.

It was the very same Joe Biden who destroyed a decent man, Robert Bork, so much so that his disgraceful performance as the Senate committee chair turned the good name of Robert Bork into a symbol and a verb of character assassination.

Pretty much the only thing - with the possible exception of making asinine and sophomoric gaffes - is what Jo Biden is good at.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 12, 2012)

Whoever it was who prepped Joe Biden for that debate and told him to grin like an idiot, laugh, roll his eyes and shake his head every time that his opponent was speaking did the Vice President no favors. And what was up with the constant interruptions?  Did Biden think that being rude and overbearing somehow came across as being "Presidential"?  It's the kind of thing you do when you can't argue your case on it's merits...

Biden tried his best to rattle Paul Ryan and it didn't work.  On topic after topic, Ryan's answers were clear and measured while Biden appeared to think that if he pounded on the table and jabbed his finger at the moderator hard enough that he would be declared the victor.  It was a clear case of "bluster" versus "reason" and Biden looked like he was trying to make up for Obama's lack of energy in the first debate by drinking a dozen Red Bulls before he went on for his.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden did not do his side any good.   Ryan won on points, but Biden lost on behavior.  He was an obnoxious drunk who came to spoil the party.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Republicans want to privatize Social Security and Medicare, outlaw abortion, and start a new war with Iran.



crystal ball tell you that?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Biden simply showed us what most libs today act like.


How?  Like Romney did last week?

(Maybe so, since Romney is really a Liberal)


----------



## Valerie (Oct 12, 2012)

I heard on the radio, someone counted that Biden interrupted Ryan 82 times?  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2MyEya8pHY]Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden vs. Paul Ryan (Complete, HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny! Still a ton of RW whiners. Guess the butt whupping still smarts this morning.
> ...


It doesn't take very long here to have you guys pegged.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

This is where obama loses the women's vote.  No doubt that the left is going to see the performance of an obnoxious drunk as a clear win.  Everyone else, not so much.   Biden's strategy was clear, and mostly successful.   Interrupt and run out Ryan's time.  Then complain that Ryan got more time than he did.   It was just what the left wanted.   A bombastic performance.   They got it.  What they also got was to give republicans a treasure trove of material to use against obama.


----------



## SuMar (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...





Nice try..Thread is an epic fail..


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Just look at all the thread titles, alone!
> 
> *When all the wingnuts can criticize is the STYLE, it means they have lost on the SUBSTANCE.*
> 
> ...



    

He did beat Obama, I'll grant you that. Impressive shit eating grin, granted, still, his trailer hitch is not secure.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want to privatize Social Security and Medicare, outlaw abortion, and start a new war with Iran.
> ...



Where have you been for the last 50 years???

Reagan said in the 1960's that Medicare would lead to the "communist take over of America." He used it of course when he got sick.

Paul Ryan voted for Bush's plan to privatize Social Security. Ryan used his father's Social Security to go to college.

Republicans introduced 1,000 bills nationwide in the last two years to try to ban abortion.

And all the Republican presidential candidates except for Ron Paul(God bless him) were clamoring for an attack on Iran.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

FJO said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That smile looks like he's getting ready to Bork the kid.
> ...



Yes, I know.  Biden got the job done there as well.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 12, 2012)

Fact checks:


The Fact Checker

Vice Presidential Debate Live Blog and Fact Check - ABC News

Fact Check: The Vice Presidential Debate Between Biden and Ryan - NationalJournal.com

FactCheck.org : Veep Debate Violations


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

*OBAMA/BIDEN 2012 Where everything is a laughing matter to them: Benghazigate - National Debt - High Gas Prices - People out of work.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

There were lots of feisty words and fishy facts in Thursday&#8217;s debate between Vice President Joe Biden and Rep. Paul Ryan. Here are some quick highlights.


* &#8220;We weren&#8217;t told they wanted more security there. We did not know they wanted more security.&#8221;*

&#8212; Biden, speaking of the U.S. diplomatic mission in Libya 

Biden&#8217;s bold statement was directly contradicted by State Department officials just this week, in testimony before a congressional panel and in unclassified cables released by a congressional committee. 

*&#8220;All of us at post were in sync that we wanted these resources,&#8221; said Eric Nordstrom, the top regional security officer in Libya earlier this year. A Utah national guardsman who led a security team, Lt. Col. Andrew Wood, said: &#8220;We felt great frustration that those requests were ignored or just never met.&#8221;*

Maybe Biden was too busy in debate prep to watch?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



really, a 1000 bills to ban abortion, really dear
and everyone is just "clamoring" for an attack on Iran? what should we wait until they attack us?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Like our Tea Party was respectful during the town meetings.  

Grow up.



TakeAStepBack said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan may have won slightly on points, but Biden needed to do for his party what needed to be done.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm guessing Joes debate buddy was Jerry Seinfield. Hence, the laughing grinning and all around BS. Paul ate his ass up about Libya and Iran. Although Paul was a little off about how far they have come. (at least what we KNOW!) Libbys seem to say that Joe was completely factual.. UUUMMMMMM... I think it was abour 55/45 with Paul winning. His style got him the extra points. That is my opinion


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Intelligent common sense people do not pay much attention to libertarian babbling.


paulitician said:


> The dumbed-down ignorant "IN YOUR FACE!!"/"OOH YOU GOT PWNED!!" crowd, will of course claim a Biden win. But intelligent common sense thinking people will give it to Ryan. He was clearly the more classy respectable man.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden didn't say that obama would never use military action against Iran.  There's nothing we can do avoid war with Iran.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Like our Tea Party was respectful during the town meetings.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> ...



you first dear..The Tea Party has nothing to do with Biden acting a fool last night


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

TASB was talking about disrspect, so yeah the TP can be brought in, respectfully, dear. 


Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Like our Tea Party was respectful during the town meetings.
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Oct 12, 2012)

If anything, it's a pyrrhic victory for Obama/Democrats. In the coming days, there will likely be a backlash against Biden. His behavior was atrocious. Ryan will win in the long-run.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

*Poll: Biden takes debate over Ryan, uncommitted voters say, 50-31
*







Fifty percent of uncommitted voters who tuned into Thursday night's  vice presidential debate in Danville, Ky., said they see Vice President  Joe Biden as the winner over Mitt Romney's GOP running mate Rep. Paul  Ryan, R-Wis., according to an instant poll taken by CBS News.



  Of  the 431 polled immediately following the debate, 31 percent deemed Ryan  the winner, and 19 percent said they felt it was a tie. Party-wise it's  a switch from last week's presidential debate, which uncommitted voters handed easily to Romney over President Obama.

Both Biden and Ryan gained ground on relatability and knowledge. The  percentage of voters who say they believe they can relate to Biden  spiked from 34 percent before the debate to 55 percent; 48 percent think  Ryan is relatable, up from 31 percent before the debate. Meanwhile,  after watching the two candidates debate, 85 percent of those polled  think Biden is knowledgeable about the issues; 75 percent say that about  Ryan.



  Ryan, though, faced a loss among  voters' opinions of which candidate would be an effective president, if  necessary. Before the debate, he led Biden 45 percent to 39 percent;  after the debate, 56 percent of those polled said Biden would be an  effective president, with fewer - 49 percent--saying the same about  Ryan.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Matthew said:


> There were lots of feisty words and fishy facts in Thursdays debate between Vice President Joe Biden and Rep. Paul Ryan. Here are some quick highlights.
> 
> 
> * We werent told they wanted more security there. We did not know they wanted more security.*
> ...



there were many more like that one..Biden is a joke and scary to think he could be President


----------



## Rocko (Oct 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Did anyone else think the moderator was in the tank for Biden?  SHe consistently cut off Ryan and let Biden ramble on.  Her questions were pointed to Ryan but softballs for Biden.  Maybe it's just me.



She always cut Ryan off, when he was getting ready to hammer biden.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

"It's FAKE!"
"Oversampling"
"Mainstream Media!"



Oh this is rich, they will be here to tell you otherwise soon... Facts need not apply.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

All the 0bama fluffers believe Biden won....

Predicted, but still TFF...


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> All the 0bama fluffers believe Biden won....
> 
> Predicted, but still TFF...



Step right up. Step right up!

Please do tell us where it was that Ryan won? What issue?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IMO Biden won on 'style ' and substance.



Well that speaks volumes about you, doesn't it.  Time to lay off the herb.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

I mean really does anyone care?

People got to see the idiot next in line to become President if anything should happen..

Vote that out


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden wasn't there to win.  He was there to keep Ryan from winning.  Biden was there to be bombastic and run out the clock.  That he did.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Biden did not do his side any good.   Ryan won on points, but Biden lost on behavior.  *He was an obnoxious drunk who came to spoil the party.*




_

It's Irish! _


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > All the 0bama fluffers believe Biden won....
> ...



Libya, taxes and Iran. And I believe closing arguments. Maybe more, I cant remember.. It's still early


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 12, 2012)

This sums it up


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 12, 2012)

My new sig line.


LOL


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Biden only laughed when Ryan was lying...



Now we know why so many find you hysterical.  Back to the reservation recipient.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

Dude, 

Ryan lost, most of America thinks this and the only people fooling themselves are the right.

As predicted on this board, the right was going to declare Ryan won even if he clearly didn't.. you guys followed suit, hook, line, and sinker.. 

He got nailed to the floor on ALMOST every issue.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Poll: Biden takes debate over Ryan, uncommitted voters say, 50-31
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha!  Even Democrat mouthpiece CNN voters gave the debate to Ryan 48 to 43. According to an undecided CNN voter Biden acted like a "buffoon" and "very disrespectful".  What I found especially funny was that Biden kept complaining abut "lack of time" while the stopwatch kept showing he actually hogged more of it.


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dude,
> 
> Ryan lost, most of America thinks this and the only people fooling themselves are the right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > All the 0bama fluffers believe Biden won....
> ...



I, as well as many non-0bama-Fluffers, called the debate a draw...  No real winners, no real losers..  IOW, no change in the polls or who voters will choose...

But you fluffers can believe Biden won on every issue if you want...  It's fun to see the collective hive-mind fluffer opinions....


----------



## Amazed (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dude,
> 
> Ryan lost, most of America thinks this and the only people fooling themselves are the right.
> 
> ...



*Republican candidate Paul Ryan beat Vice President Joe Biden, 48 percent to 44 percent, in the vice presidential debate Thursday night, according to a nationwide poll conducted by CNN right after the debate.

Read more: CNN POLL: Ryan Beats Biden In VP Debate - Business Insider*

Right wingers don't watch CNN kid, sorry.


----------



## masquerade (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden kinda reminded me of one of the old muppets that sit up in the balcony heckling the muppets on stage.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 12, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Taxes? Ryan still hasn't answered that question. And he had nothing to say about what they would do different with Iran.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



You mean Libya where the noose was tied around Ryan's neck regarding financing the embassies?

You mean taxes.. Where Ryan still could not explain what deductions would be removed, and thinks there will be non-partisan support behind him?

You mean Iran, where Biden clearly nailed him to floor in regards to sanctions and republican war mongering?

And the closing argument where he replied to a question regarding the negative tone of the campaigns with more attacks and negativity?

I guess you misunderstood the questions as much as he did!


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 12, 2012)

CBS , enough said.. CNN  said Paul won and so did many other news outlet. the only one that had him win was CBS that I have found. So yeah


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> This sums it up





Romney whooped Ryan's ass last night as only a Joe Biden could do.


"A wise man has something to say, a fool has to say something."


----------



## BreezeWood (Oct 12, 2012)

*If a wise man has an argument .... and there is no quiet.*


Then there is no wise man. - From the Garden   Proverbs: AA the meandering stream.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Today no one is even mentioning how Biden won on every issue.   They are talking about Biden's over the top behavior.   If you are a democrat it's better than talking about how Biden lost.   If the democrats did have a message in there someplace, it was lost in hysterical giggles.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

@ the 0bama Fluffers....


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 12, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...



Hey maybe if Biden gave him a chance to talk you would have heard more .. But then again the moderator invited Obama to her wedding so we know how she will vote


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Ryan had plenty of time to explain himself, his answers jumped around the issues.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dude,
> ...



Doesn't matter if they do or don't.
CNN contributors bavely disagree.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Oh... So now you are coming up with excuses... 

What's next? You wanna use the tired phrase "Main Stream Media" don't you? Come on, you know you want to..


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Today no one is even mentioning how Biden won on every issue.   They are talking about Biden's over the top behavior.   If you are a democrat it's better than talking about how Biden lost.   If the democrats did have a message in there someplace, it was lost in hysterical giggles.





Biden smilled too much? WTF?


----------



## SniperFire (Oct 12, 2012)

masquerade said:


> Biden kinda reminded me of one of the old muppets that sit up in the balcony heckling the muppets on stage.




That is the take-away most will have from this debate.

Ryan is mostly an unknown, and he had to present himself as cool, collected and mature enough for the job.  A pissing match with a raging loon would not have served him.

Ryan didn't 'win' on the talking points because he of course could not get a word in edgewise between Biden's filibuster and the moderator's assists to Biden.   

Ryan wins by draw.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 12, 2012)

You can always tell who won a debate by looking at which side is happy and which side is bitching and whining.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> You can always tell who won a debate by looking at which side is happy and which side is bitching and whining.



/thread.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



There will never be as many excuses as all the ones we heard for the reason the Dear Leader loss...my favorite, Altitude and surprised by Romney's brazenness


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Fact checks:
> 
> 
> The Fact Checker
> ...



My favorite is still factcheck.org.  I visit that site all the time.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> You can always tell who won a debate by looking at which side is happy and *which side is bitching and whining*.



So we've seen the liberals lost both times


----------



## FJO (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden is the guy who turned the good name of Robert "BORK" into a verb meaning vile, unfounded, vicious and cruel personal destruction and character assassination.

His mission last night was to add a synonym of the same meaning: "RYAN".

He failed and failed miserably. The voters will remember on November 6th.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I like how the reactions from last week's debate are completely reversed.


You're enjoying watch political opponents ripping each other throats out over the theater of last night's shameful dirty tricks?

I had you pegged as an anarchist the first time I read one of your posts. You keep proving it over and over, Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 12, 2012)

The Vice President's excuses about why the Administration got it SO wrong on Libya was once again CLASSIC Obama Administration "blame someone else for our screw ups".

Biden says they "didn't know" because the intelligence community gave them faulty info.  How could they NOT know that wasn't a demonstration run amok when they were watching the assault unfold in real time video feed?  Sorry, Joe...but that assertion was an outright lie.  This Administration knew what happened in Benghazi and because it didn't fit their "narrative" about decimating Al Queda they chose to pretend that it was all about a YouTube video inciting riots.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dude,
> 
> Ryan lost, most of America thinks this and the only people fooling themselves are the right.
> 
> ...



You are one of his fools. NO most of America does not say this. The CNN poll said Romney won. So manys said ROMNEY one. THe only site that said that I can find is CBS. At most it was a drawl


----------



## regent (Oct 12, 2012)

The debate words are history, a history that may have lasted twenty minutes after the debate.  What will be remembered are the two debaters and their force and dominance. 
The presidential debate between Romney and Obama will be remembered as the Big-Bird debate, this debate will be remembered as Biden show-stealing debate. How Biden stole the show can be debated but it was Biden. I'll remember this debate as Biden holding up the football in the end zone smiling while Ryan is still on the fifty yard line looking for a snappy one-liner to spring on Joe. 





Ryan didn't really need to show up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

This debate is going to be remembered much as the Gore sighing debate.   It will be the Biden giggle debate.

SNL is going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dude,
> ...



Uhh, I never said Romney lost his debate...

Do you talk to people in public with such incoherence?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> This sums it up



same could be said about Romney's zingers.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

Who ever that thinks this debate and last debate are the same=idiot. 

Romney gave Obama the time to have a discussion on the issues. Obama came off weak and Romney won.

This time Biden came off as a complete asshole not letting Ryan get anything in. Cutting him off 89 times. Now this is disrespectful.

Only a fool could say this was right.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden acted exactly like the ass clown he is.


----------



## kaaazuo (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the way Biden smiled, laughed and smirked. He could have blocked out the Sun.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 12, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> You can always tell who won a debate by looking at which side is happy and which side is bitching and whining.


Sure sure. It wasn't a blowout like the Romney Obama debate, but most polls show Ryan the winner. Which means Biden was not able to stop the slide towards Romney and if anything made it WORSE. 

http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-10-11/ryan-won-vice-presidential-debate-48-percent-say-in-cnn-poll
Wisconsin Representative Paul Ryan won tonight&#8217;s debate with Vice President Joe Biden, according to a CNN/ORC International poll of 381 registered voters who watched the nationally televised event.

Forty-eight percent of those surveyed said Ryan fared better in the vice-presidential debate, compared with 44 percent for Biden, according to results aired on CNN after the 
To contact the editor responsible for this story: Mark Silva at msilva34@bloomberg.net

What is funny is that Tom Funk and Pul Samsury have almost the same post! Are you guys kidding me and that is what the left, liberal, democrats want from you to think and that is their stupid and unwitty ideology! Sorry, Biden, Democrats, Liberals, and others cause Biden came off as an obnoxious idiot and arrogant so why do you think so many people are changing their minds! Get real America and elect a real person for everyone in Romney in 2012! 


james
Today 01:58 AM
Putting the message aside let's just look at demeanor and class. Who was butting in to the other person and who was waiting their turn patiently? Biden continuously gave up on posture and entered this a little too casually without taking notes and taking time before answering.

reply
leh55
Today 03:45 AM
Last time I checked, 48 was bigger than 44.  I don't see a problem with the headline.  They are just reporting the facts.

reply
leh55
Today 03:55 AM
If you are ahead by 4 and the sampling error is 5, then you are 80-85% right instead of 95-99%.  That is good enough for me.  


Jay E Freeman
Today 02:20 AM
I will vote for Obama nevertheless I think Biden did not do well in this debate. He interrupted too much and sounded strident. Also some of his statements were not well constructed or clear. Look its not easy and there is a fine line between passion and excitability. The first is OK the second is not. 

reply
dmcarbol
11 minutes ago
Paul Ryan debated with dignity, class and substance just as we knew he would.  Joe Biden did not.  My faith in the great American people tells me they will stop, think, pay attention and make the right decision. After the presidential debate I thought to myself, "and this is the man who is at the head of our country." That fact alone is frightening.


Joe Biden, Loud Guy at the Party
'Made in USA' Still Sells
Why David Siegel Told His Employees to Vote for Romney
The 5 Million Green Jobs That Weren't
Joe Biden, Loud Guy at the Party

So ... Are You Better off?


----------



## Inthemiddle (Oct 12, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Romney whooped Ryan's ass last night as only a Joe Biden could do.



Pass the bottle this way.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I heard on the radio, someone counted that Biden interrupted Ryan 82 times?
> 
> 
> Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden vs. Paul Ryan (Complete, HD) - YouTube



Some people need a life.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> At most it was a *drawl*


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Romney whooped Ryan's ass last night as only a Joe Biden could do.
> ...



She can't get up off the floor, do you want the bottle just rolled over?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Dude,
> 
> Ryan lost, most of America thinks this and the only people fooling themselves are the right.
> 
> ...



Where did you get that idea?


----------



## kaaazuo (Oct 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> She can't get up off the floor, do you want the bottle just rolled over?



Just roll the damn thing over.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I just did.  But click on it *quick*!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> > *Biden = 50%
> > Ryan = 31%*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dude,
> ...



The CBS poll said Biden won 50 - 31.  A rout.

Even you average CBS and CNN, Biden won.  The 'nuts around here, like you, would never acknowledge Biden won because you're a bunch of intellectually bankrupt zombies.

You're a disgrace to America.  When we're rid of people like you, America can begin to regain its greatness.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan stayed classy. Biden did not. Most of the MSM will call it a Biden win, but i actually thought Ryan won easily. He stayed calm & cool while Biden made a fool of himself. And the Moderator was a real embarrassment. So if you like cranky old obnoxious dudes, Biden was your winner. But if you like classy respectable Candidates, Ryan was your winner.
> ...


That was registered voters.

CBS polled undecided voters - the ones who supposedly haven't made up their minds.

Also known as low information voters
people who don't pay ANY attention to politics
People who couldn't name the VP before the debate
People who don't know there are three branches of government


But their votes count just as much as Krauthammer's does.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

FJO said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That smile looks like he's getting ready to Bork the kid.
> ...



Those two things should never go together.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I heard on the radio, someone counted that Biden interrupted Ryan 82 times?
> 
> 
> Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden vs. Paul Ryan (Complete, HD) - YouTube


Who, Glenn Beck?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Poll: Biden takes debate over Ryan, uncommitted voters say, 50-31
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it didn't get deleted - IT GOT BURIED!!!  

Well, it was bad news....


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


>


Some wingnut was up all night making that!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Well this was fun while it lasted..

the children must be out of school for lunch

good thread Sarah


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> > Dude,
> ...


All of a sudden, wingnuts LOVE CNN and cite them as a credible source!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pull up some of the Romney debate threads from last week and look at what y'all said about Mittens interrupting.


----------



## Jarhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal said:
> ...



wow...are you really that naive that you dont understand why we are citing CNN even though we think they lean left and their reporting is left leaning?

Let me lay it out for you son.

If a news outlet has a reputation in our eyes of leaning left...and then all of a sudden they report on something that shows the right in a favorable light...then we must assume they reported it accurately knowing that they would NEVER report fiction that makes the right look good.

I am kind of taken aback that you could not decipher such basic logic on your own.

Actually....as it pertains to you.....I am not so much taken aback.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



A registered voter can't be undecided?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...




So, when CNN is reporting Republican fuck-ups, they are not credible.

When CNN is reporting a Republican win, they are credible.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


They could be.

Tell me why the CBS 50-31 Biden win is incorrect.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



What a pantload... and further proof that Raddatz had her own agenda.  This has been explained repeatedly by both Romney and Ryan.   There are some issues which deserve  broad bipartisan consensus in order to get past Congress.  Unlike the tyrant you liberals appear to worship, Romney intends to treat ALL Americans with respect rather than shove his monarchical will down the throats of the people.  Obama is NOT a KING.  We have a republican system of representative democracy, not an autocracy where one guy tells us all what the fuck to do and when to do it.  

It is simply not possible to say which tax loopholes will be closed until Congress moves to close them.  That said, with everyone's taxes flattened to 20%, most of those loopholes will be offset by the actual tax savings for the middle class.  It's the extremely wealthy who are making the most use of these loopholes.  And how fucking weird is it that Democrats, who have been bitching for decades about this issue, suddenly aren't interested in fixing it.  But "weird" isn't the word, is it? 

The word is partisan.  One would _think_ that making taxation more "fair" so that we aren't giving special discounts to one citizen over another would be near and dear to the hearts of people who occupy themselves endlessly with the word "fair".  But it would appear that "fairness" is only an issue for you people if Barack Obama defines  the meaning of it for you.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan showed he has more brains than Bush, Palin and Quayle put together. Now, there are those that might say that still doesn't add up to much, but there it is.

In over all, American-standard feely-goody terms, Biden won.

Both played their parts adequately well. I'm sure Ryan would have been better than 'W.' as president, but, again, who wouldn't?

The roles, however, are both played in a staged production to convince 'the public' that democracy is at work. The two-party regime these candidates represent has become a monolith, excluding any heterodoxical voice that might be raised. More than that, it demonizes any second voice and calls it a 'third party'. There is only one party presently, and the debates are really just the primaries again. 

Vote other.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



What numbers did Biden make up?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  This is fun sharing a laugh at their expense.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > CNN Poll: Debate watchers split on who won VP debate &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
> ...



I thought it was just me.


----------



## naturegirl (Oct 12, 2012)

All I can say is Obama thought he won last week, so did many of the lefties on this board.  They also think Biden won................

I will say he was quite animated and entertaining.  I want some of what ever he was smoking.  

This man is one heartbeat away from the Presidency today.  OMG


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't remember Democrats being as whiney after last week's debate as the Republicans are today.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I don't remember Democrats being as whiney after last week's debate as the Republicans are today.



Who is being whiny?????? Descriptive is the word.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 12, 2012)

> even the libtards most valued source for information, HuffPo, say mixed results.
> Vice Presidential Debate Polls Show Mixed Results





> CNBC online poll
> Paul Ryan 48%
> Joe Biden 47%
> Neither 5%
> Total Votes: 179604



I am thinking this is what we'll see over the next several days from the majority of the polls.

Tie.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 12, 2012)

What this thread teaches us is that Republicans are much bigger sore losers than Democrats.

Democrats could admit Obama lost. Why can't Republicans simply admit Ryan lost? When they have to resort  to "but ... but ... Biden laughed to much! And the mean moderator wouldn't let our guy handwave!", they've clearly already admitted defeat.

Oh, CNN itself admitted their poll heavily oversampled Republicans, by 8 points.

Polling Center: CNN Poll: Who won the VP debate? - Elections & Politics from CNN.com
---
SPECIAL NOTE OF CAUTION #2: The sample of debate-watchers in this poll were 31% Democratic and 33% Republican. That indicates that the sample of debate watchers is about eight points more Republican than an average CNN poll of all Americans, so the respondents were more Republican than the general public.
---


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



the image is funny though


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 12, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Poll: Biden takes debate over Ryan, uncommitted voters say, 50-31
> ...



cnn called it a tie.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Poll: Biden takes debate over Ryan, uncommitted voters say, 50-31
> ...



you didnt make a thread on it, dumb ass... you posted and lost track of it.


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> > even the libtards most valued source for information, HuffPo, say mixed results.
> > Vice Presidential Debate Polls Show Mixed Results
> 
> 
> ...



Biden won, but he won in the sense that he stopped the bleeding from Obama's poor performance. He tightened up the polls to make this really close. This also makes the next debate basically epic. 

so coming from a political junky, this is great stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



CNN is desperate. They've lost their credibility so now they're trying to be unbiased.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



I think they tried to be biased but the numbers ended up this way....


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > > even the libtards most valued source for information, HuffPo, say mixed results.
> ...



Most intelligent post you've made...except for one thing.....we don't know how this will reflect in the polls yet, but Joe did make Obama look pitiful in comparison


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember Democrats being as whiney after last week's debate as the Republicans are today.
> ...



You all keep talking about Biden being mean and the moderator being biased, we all admitted Obama effed up.  You all are really whining about some unfairness to Ryan or some other thing.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I didnt say shit about Biden being mean... He was rude and acting like a child.


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Then why did you claim 0bama won the debate?

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - View Poll Results


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

Weekly Standard&#8217;s Mark Hemingway: &#8220;Joe Biden&#8217;s laughing through talking about Iran sanctions?&#8221;


Washington Examiner&#8217;s Philip Klein: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s strategy seems to be to laugh at Ryan constantly. Will it work to infantalize Ryan, or backfire like Gore sighing?&#8221;


NBC&#8217;s David Gregory: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s smile is out of control.&#8221;

BuzzFeed&#8217;s Ben Smith: &#8220;So did Biden practice laughing at Ryan???&#8221;


ABC&#8217;s Rick Klein: &#8220;Biden on verge of breaking down in laughter when Ryan talks.&#8221;

Former Eric Cantor staffer Brad Dayspring: &#8220;Joe Biden needs to realize this isn&#8217;t a Senate Foreign Relations Hearing. His laughter and condescending attitude is a disaster.&#8221;


Radio host Neal Boortz: &#8220;Looking like Biden&#8217;s gameplan is to laugh his way through this.&#8221;

Townhall.com&#8217;s Guy Benson: &#8220;Will Biden laugh his ass off at the terrible economy, too?&#8221;


MSNBC&#8217;s S.E. Cupp: &#8220;Biden needs to laugh a little less through the Libya, Middle East, nuclear Iran segment.&#8221;

Washington Post&#8217;s Chris Cillizza: &#8220;Ok. I have decided. I find the Biden smile slightly unsettling.&#8221;


PBS&#8217; Jeff Greenfield: &#8220;Biden has always had a smile that at times is really, really inappropriate.&#8221;

Washington Examiner&#8217;s Paul Bedard: &#8220;Can&#8217;t tell yet if Biden&#8217;s smirking, laughs, eye-rolling, head shaking, works for him or not against the oh-so-young looking eager Ryan.&#8221;

Former White House press secretary Ari Fleischer: &#8220;Biden is at risk of having his laugh come across like Gore&#8217;s sighs. He should knock it off.&#8221;

The New York Times&#8217; Ashley Parker: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s grin is Chesire Cat caliber.&#8221;

Republican strategist Ron Bonjean: &#8220;Biden laughing does not come off with the intended effect. It is actually hurting him. Looks very condescending.&#8221;


Movie critic Roger Ebert: &#8220;Joe! Stop smiling and laughing!&#8221;

Washington Times&#8217; Emily Miller: &#8220;Biden laughing when he disagrees with Ryan is so annoying. Like a child in time out.&#8221;

Washington Post&#8217;s Jennifer Rubin: &#8220;Biden&#8217;s laughing is losing the debate- obnoxious&#8221;


(Excerpt) Read more at politico.com ...

This guys a loon!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> I don't remember Democrats being as whiney after last week's debate as the Republicans are today.



come on Sarah, don't make us go back and post all the lame ass excuses that was made for Obama last week..We were laughing our asses off over it..

You people think Biden won something then whatever..Class and civility hasn't ever been a Democrats strong suit, then they want everyone else to give it them and their hero Politicians..

Obama fell flat on his face and Biden was his buffoon, sad you people call that winning something


----------



## Liability (Oct 12, 2012)

If he shook his head any more, it might have fallen off.

Vice President Biden's smirk and condescending rudeness, constant interruptions and arrogance made him look small, mean spirited and petty.  

Clearly his game plan was to be assertive, take charge and dominate the "debate."  And what we saw was the method his brain trust came up with?

I thought he sucked last night.  

Now, having said that, I still think he CLEARLY out shined his boss.

DISCLAIMER:  (I saw only bits and pieces last night since I was busy watching the Birds beat the Yankees to force a game 5.  But I supplemented my limited viewing last night with a little bit of the TV news and the interwebz since then.)


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Obama mailed it in. 

That's the only reason you're not hollering that he won. 


Truth is, on substance and on presentation Ryan kicked Biden's ass. If you want to include obnoxious noises and classlessness Obiden won hands down. 

BTW, with respect to Iran. Biden wants us to rely on him and on their intelligence community that he claims misled him in Libya. . 

How dumb does he think we are?


----------



## Liability (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



We're not as dumb as he needs us to be; he's not as smart as we need him to be.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> ...we all admitted Obama effed up.



Ooh, liar!  You admitted no such thing; you said Obama won the debate.  Care to rephrase?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Well based on the strange candidates you always seem to put up, pretty damn dumb.


----------



## Liability (Oct 12, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ...we all admitted Obama effed up.
> ...



So Sarah's claim boils down to the proposition that:

 "It is universally recognized that Obama Fucked up.  

But he still won."


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I put nobody up. 

And when it comes to strange candidates, you have a Catholic that doesn't practice his religion and a Communist/Muslim/Christian that is anti-religion except one....Islam. Both like to whip out their Bibles when they need to then bury them when they need to. 

You've got a president who never accepts blame and a VP that thinks Romney needs to produce a economic package when his President's is a series of speeches. He claims Romney jumped the gun when they themselves did claiming a video caused the death of 4 Americans.  

These folks haven't even passed a budget in 4 years but he feels he can criticize two that Ryan passed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Article 15 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Republicans aren't much for taking ownership of things when they fuck up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



democrats are really bad about the same thing but even worse accuse others for what they failed at.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

Bidens an ass clown!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Who fucked up?  You had a moderator about to fellate Joe Biden except her mouth was busy cutting Ryan off.  You had Biden lying his ass off about Romney's plan.  Hell, he hasn't read his team's plan, much less Romney's.
You seem to be the fuck up here, sir.


----------



## SnagNasty (Oct 12, 2012)

The debates are a mere theatrical event. In my opinion Romney won the first debate and Biden won the VP debate - based on theatrics. The real debate is won/lost on me regarding the lies/half truths told during the night. There were quite a few by both sides. 

From -- Factcheck.org. I'll leave it to you to decide how much each lie/exageration is worth to you. 

Biden 
1. Biden exaggerated when he said House Republicans cut funding for embassy security by $300 million. The amount approved for fiscal year 2012 was $264 million less than requested, and covers construction and maintenance, not just security.
2. Biden seemed to question Ryans assertion that administration officials called Syrian President Bashar Assad a reformer even when he was killing his own civilian countrymen. Ryan was right. Early in the bloody Syrian uprising Hillary Clinton called Assad a different leader who many in Congress believe is a reformer.
3. Biden quoted Romney as saying that he would not move heaven and earth to get Osama bin Laden. What Romney said was that hed go after other terrorists as well.
4. Biden claimed that Ryan cut embassy security in his budget $300 million below what we asked for. Thats an exaggeration
5. Biden falsely claimed that Romney has another tax cut coming that will, in fact, give  $250,000 a year to millionaires and raise taxes on middle-income families by $2,000 a year. Thats not true. 





Ryan 
1. Ryan said Obamas proposal to let tax rates rise for high-income individuals would tax about 53 percent of small-business income. Wrong.
2. Ryan claimed the Obama administration spent stimulus money on electric cars in Finland. Not true. Although the cars have been assembled in Finland, the money went for work in the United States.
3. Ryan misquoted a Medicare official as saying one out of six hospitals and nursing homes are going to go out of business as a result of the Affordable Care Act. Not quite. The official said that many could become unprofitable, and the the situation could be monitored to head off bad outcomes.
4. Ryan claimed that the ACA contains taxpayer funding of abortion. In fact the law provides no direct funding of abortion except in cases of rape or incest or to save the mothers life. And its a matter of interpretation whether subsidized private insurance would amount to indirect federal support for abortion.
5. Ryan was off base when he said of a cost-saving panel created by the Affordable Care Act, not one of them even has to have medical training. Actually, the board must include physicians and other health care professionals among its members.
6. Ryan was incorrect when he said, Thats how its going all around America. In fact, the unemployment rate nationwide is now exactly the same as it was when Obama took office  7.8 percent (and as Biden said, has been going down  slowly and at times fitfully  since it hit a peak of 10 percent in October 2009). 
7. Ryan said that the actuary of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services came to Congress and said one out of six hospitals and nursing homes are going to go out of business as a result of the federal health care law. But thats not what the actuary said
8. Ryan said that there was taxpayer funding of abortion in Obamacare. Theres no direct funding allowed, but its a matter of interpretation whether federal dollars will be supporting abortion indirectly.
9. Ryan was wrong when he said premiums had gone up $3,000&#8243; because of the health care law.
10. Ryan also exaggerated with the claim that 20 million people  are projected to lose their health insurance if Obamacare goes through. 
11. For his part, Ryan claimed that six studies have verified that Romneys tax plan is mathematically possible  that it can reduce income tax rates by 20 percent across the board and offset the loss of revenues by reducing or eliminating tax deductions without benefiting the wealthy or increasing the deficit. But Ryan inflates the number of studies by including blog items and the work of campaign advisers.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2012)

So basically Ryan's comments could have been correct in certain circumstances (if hospitals are consistently unprofitable they go out of business and close) while Biden lied his ass off.
Thanks.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Ryan lost.. Make no mistakes.






2012 VP Debate Review: CNN poll declares that Paul Ryan wins | Washington Times Communities


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> omg, Biden in 2016..




I think they mean that will be his room number at Liberal Acres Home for Retired Vice Presidents. He'll love it there; they have 24-hour mental health services available.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> Did anyone else think the moderator was in the tank for Biden?  SHe consistently cut off Ryan and let Biden ramble on.  Her questions were pointed to Ryan but softballs for Biden.  Maybe it's just me.




She was shamelessly biased.


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else think the moderator was in the tank for Biden?  SHe consistently cut off Ryan and let Biden ramble on.  Her questions were pointed to Ryan but softballs for Biden.  Maybe it's just me.
> ...



riiiiiiiiiight.... that's why she started with libya....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 12, 2012)

I really wanted to hear what Ryan was saying, but thanks to the ass clown I couldn't.

Thanks a lot Joe loon.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

That's why when Ryan explained to her that the supposedly huge 'spending increase' on defense was really just a matter of "not making additional cuts in defense spending," she followed up not once but twice with questions that began with something like 'so, about this huge spending increase on defense...'


----------



## driveby (Oct 12, 2012)

The only way Biden could have made more of an ass of himself is if he jumped up and started dancing Gangnam Style......


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ...we all admitted Obama effed up.
> ...



You know what, liar?  I hate your stupid avie.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


How can an incompetent incapable person fuck up?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



  That's your retort?  

Priceless.  I've shown were you proved yourself to be a lowlife lying sack of shit.  You have not returned the favor.  Good luck with that.  Liar!


----------



## KissMy (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden lied when he said most Americans do not want to attack Iran.

56% of Americans support the United States taking military action against Iran if there is evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons.

62% of Americans support Israel taking military action against Iran if there is evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons.

53% of Americans support taking military action against Iran if there is evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons even if it causes gasoline and fuel prices in the United States to go up.

Iran war polls


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 12, 2012)

IMO the right wing criticizing Ryan today.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2012)

I just watched the debate. 

Biden sure is a pompous prick. 

Seems both candidates did what they had to and the moderator was fair enough imo.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the potential for Ryan to run away with it was there..and I think Biden quite effectively prevented him from doing that.

So it was a wash, can't wait to see Obama fuck up next time though...


----------



## California Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

You have neither style nor substance.... nor does Biden.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 12, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IMO the right wing criticizing Ryan today.



Biden won what?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the right wing criticizing Ryan today.
> ...



Vietnam?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Ryan seemed to find a way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

SnagNasty said:


> The debates are a mere theatrical event. In my opinion Romney won the first debate and Biden won the VP debate - based on theatrics. The real debate is won/lost on me regarding the lies/half truths told during the night. There were quite a few by both sides.
> 
> From -- Factcheck.org. I'll leave it to you to decide how much each lie/exageration is worth to you.
> 
> ...



You got that from Factcheck.org.....and it's nonsense. I know this because I read it a couple of hours ago on the site. It goes of into the weeds against Ryan and doesn't even question 90% of Bidens ridiculous statements. It doesn't mention Libya. It doesn't mention the coverup. It doesn't mention that Biden said he always means what he says. If that were true I hope Obama lives long enough to hand over the reigns to Romney because we are in deadly peril with this asshole being one heart-beat away from being POTUS. 

And FYI......the people at Factcheck.org are on the Obama payroll.


----------



## RosieS (Oct 12, 2012)

^ still whiny about Ryan's spanking.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2012)

If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.

I imagine there will be some wonky news type who will continue to harp on this line or that line, but anybody who isn't focusing on the'gotcha' lines on either side will carry away one final impression:

A vice president who was grinning and sneering and guffawing and interrupting others 82 times during discussions of four Amermican consulate people dead and more than two dozen others injured and tax policy and entitlement reform.  And they may also possibly take away an image of an opponent who was courteous, serious, and astonished when his opponent behaved that way.

And I think the Obama camp planned and designed and coached it exactly that way to ensure that Ryan would have no chance to get an effective message out while depending on their own constituency to defend or forgive Biden as they always do.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.
> 
> I imagine there will be some wonky news type who will continue to harp on this line or that line, but anybody who isn't focusing on the'gotcha' lines on either side will carry away one final impression:
> 
> ...


I don,t think they wanted biden to go that far. For me he was just over the top which as a liberal i was disspointed to see. he could have really nailed ryan but instead let him off the hook with over the top behavior . media could then focus on biden behavior then on what was said.

so if your romney and ryan your feeing very happy about things.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.
> ...



Biden had his fair share of lies to try and nail Ryan.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Then give us some.  Specific examples.



Meister said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then give us some.  Specific examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one them was that under obama would see the navy reduced to its lowest of world war one. politico could this pants of fire moment  saying that the numbers were lower under george we bush with 278 compared to 285 under obama. it was 245 in 1916 

also he said that new helthcare fedreal law would use taxpayers funds to pay for all  abortions was disputed by department of health.  they said the  only abortions it would cover is those involved with cases of incest, rape or danger to mothers lives

to be fair biden lie few times. biden claimed romney said withdrawing troops from iraq  was tragic. romney atucally said it was about pace of the withdrawll of troops from iraq in 2011.

so both sides lie sadly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then give us some.  Specific examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Romney supporter wouldn't be asking such a question


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.
> ...



Do you own homework, Jake, just like I did, it's not that hard.  It's there, you just need to Google it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.
> ...



I think they told Biden to do whatever he had to do to make sure Ryan didn't have a chance to say anything or to make sure what Ryan did say was covered up, deflected, and buried under the shenanigans Biden was pulling.   You see the trolls on USMB behaving the very same way.  They have nothing to add to the discussion or have no intention of engaging in one, but they show up on threads to throw out one liners, the same assiigned snarky talking points they all use so you know its orchestrated, or use insults or unrelated questions or whatever they have to do to make sure no meaningful discussion happens.  And I think a whole bunch of them are instructed, possibly paid, to behave exactly that way because enough will take the bait to effectively shut down the discussion.

Ryan didn't take the bait, but it did throw him off his game and sufficiently to make sure nothing really memorable would come from his side.  And all we really remember of Biden is a grade a rude, condescending, disrespectful jerk, but I'll give him credit for mission accomplished in being that.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


biden went to far in the end with over top attacks. shame as if he kept his cool could have won the debate.]

so conservatives on here should be happy as they still got big mo on their side towards winning this election.

which is pretty depressing really from my viewpoint.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

Meister said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


like i said both sides lie. it a shame but sadly nature of modern politics.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



You don't live here, our president hasn't earned a second term.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

well thats you view and i respect as someone not from america that it affect you more then me what happens in this election.

look i perfer more progressive leaders but if obama in 25 days time  then i will say well done to romney on his win and wish him best of luck as president of united states of america. A succesful america is good for the world .


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> like i said both sides lie. it a shame but sadly nature of modern politics.





It has always been part of politics, modern or not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2012)

Then it is your opinion, without value, as usual.



Meister said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## George Costanza (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:

Listen - Ryan won that debate hands down.  Biden was a wuss, who couldn't stand up for himself or his own party.  What you Dems need to do is stop whining - your man got his ass handed to him.

What are we hearing from our Republican friends in the wake of the vice presidential debate?  Faux outrage.

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

very true. i think they would had a go at biden whatever happens. same be case with obama on tuesday.

but i still think joe could have eased up on the interuptions . gave ryan a escape route from his budget on medicare as he could say he was being talked over.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

not sure it was part of politics back in 1940. put my house it was more civil back then


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then it is your opinion, without value, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's not my opinion, it was from my homework on it, Jake.
Just don't blow it off because your too lazy to look for yourself, it's there and it's not my opinion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:
> 
> Listen - Ryan won that debate hands down.  Biden was a wuss, who couldn't stand up for himself or his own party.  What you Dems need to do is stop whining - your man got his ass handed to him.
> 
> ...



For some reason I have this feeling you're drunk and unable to  have a discussion


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then it is your opinion, without value, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another response unbecoming of a Romney supporter.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 12, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:
> 
> Listen - Ryan won that debate hands down.  Biden was a wuss, who couldn't stand up for himself or his own party.  What you Dems need to do is stop whining - your man got his ass handed to him.
> 
> ...



wrong, pathetic loser. Had the roles been reversed, I'd be saying 'WTF is Ryan doing? What's with that dumb ass grin?"

You FAIL


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:
> 
> Listen - Ryan won that debate hands down.  Biden was a wuss, who couldn't stand up for himself or his own party.  What you Dems need to do is stop whining - your man got his ass handed to him.
> 
> ...



That was a pretty scitzoid post. 

Ryan didn't act like a jerk, he was polite. Romney didn't act like a jerk ether. Obama tried to do what Biden accomplished, practically filibuster the debate, but Romney cut him off and didn't allow it. Ryan should have told him to shut up but he didn't. What you're hearing from us is our collective disgust with Biden's tactics...especially after seeing it a second time. It was reprehensible. And that moderator..........we knew she was going to do what she did. We expected it. 

If more Americans weren't offended than were offended by Biden's behavior then this country is heading down a dark path I seriously want nothing to do with.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:
> ...



I disagree.  I think George is asking a 100% fair and valid question, though of course he put a bit of his own personal leftwing spin on it.  

But what if it had been reversed?  Biden was the civil, polite, dignified one and Ryan was smirking and grinning and guffawing and interrupting Biden 82 times?   What would those of us who are already or are considering supporting the Romney/Ryan ticket think about that?  What would we say?

And I can say with all honesty that I would NOT defend Ryan in that situation.  I would be furious.  And our local GOP headquarters, our representatives, and whoever I could reach in the campaign would be hearing about it in probably less than ladylike language.  There is absolutely no excuse for that kind of behavior, most especially on subjects that need the focus and best efforts of a true statesman.   And frankly, I find it pretty alarming that so many leftists, even on USMB are defending it or shrugging it off.

And if they are honest, they KNOW how they would be harpooning and trashing Ryan over his improper behavior today.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> ...we all admitted Obama effed up.



really?

Remember this thread?
US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - View Poll Results



> Barb, Chris, courseofhistory, francoHFW, GHook93, Interpol, JoeB131, Lakhota, LilOlLady, MarcATL, newpolitics, nitroz, NoNukes, Pasco08, Rinata, RosieS, Sallow, *Sarah G*, sfcalifornia


They all voted that Obama won... note the name in BOLD.

liar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

One TV pundit just made a great point. During the 08 primaries, Biden constantly won debates against Obama/Clinton but then he only got one percent of the vote. So, apparently Biden is nothing but a show stopper.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



You do? I find most 'leftists' to just be face value leftists who have chosen a side. It's not about standards to any degree.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > If that was the best Biden could do as a 'spanking', God help us if he was ever President.
> ...



I'm listening to Dick Cheney right now......he says that's the Joe Biden he knows.

He says he can't understand why Obama picked him because he's not the type of person that should be next in line to the Oval Office. He said you need someone who's cool under fire and that is not Joe Biden. 

A good President does not show his emotions like that for 90 mins.


----------



## decker (Oct 12, 2012)

to be fair dick cheney was not most friendly in that 2004 debate with edwards. he was not that polite if i recall.  but your right biden went to far in attacking ryan at times. let ryan get away with it because of that.

to be though i think he be good vice president though i doubt we agree on that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

decker said:


> to be fair dick cheney was not most friendly in that 2004 debate with edwards. he was not that polite if i recall.  but your right biden went to far in attacking ryan at times. let ryan get away with it because of that.
> 
> to be though i think he be good vice president though i doubt we agree on that.



Dick Cheney was like Ryan, sticking to the issues.

He maintained a cool head and said everything he knew matter of factly. Never laughed or raised his voice.

He was not rude to anyone.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 12, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It is important to remember that all leftists are just as partisan as us rightwingers, and our perceptions are just as annoying to them as theirs are to us.

But  there are maybe a half dozen leftists on USMB who are really special people.  Folks you would avoid talking politics with at a social dinner, but who you would thoroughly enjoy going to dinner or bowling with and who are mostly civil in their discussions here.  George is one of those.


----------



## Peach (Oct 12, 2012)

BIDEN: TKO. Romney looked ill in a picture of him in front of the TV, he didn't expect to watch Biden demolish the Ryan boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc. .





It would have looked even worse since Ryan is so much younger than biden. He would have come across as trying to "bully" an old man. That's one reason why Ryan was overly constrained.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> BIDEN: TKO.





Have you gotten in touch with CNN yet? They may want to update their poll results with your useless opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> But  there are maybe a half dozen leftists on USMB who are really special people.  Folks you would avoid talking politics with at a social dinner, but who you would thoroughly enjoy going to dinner or bowling with and who are mostly civil in their discussions here.  George is one of those.




Well, well! What's going on with you two now? 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z4vIgb1mE]&#39;ello, what&#39;s all this then? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> BIDEN: TKO. Romney looked ill in a picture of him in front of the TV, he didn't expect to watch Biden demolish the Ryan boy.



Interesting.  While I disagree with many of Ryan's policies, I felt he came off as a professional and confident leader, while Biden acted clownish and at times, ridiculous...and embarrassing.  Who laughs that much when discussing some of the most serious issues our country faces?  Anyway, I disagree with your assessment.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I disagree. Most leftists are uneducated trolls. Naturally, they make the same claims about us. But that doesn't make them right. Look at the difference in convo between CC and LL. Higher standards lead to higher dialogue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> BIDEN: TKO. Romney looked ill in a picture of him in front of the TV, he didn't expect to watch Biden demolish the Ryan boy.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvC-2G3icuo]Ryan Biden Debate Poll "Angry Joe" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think for the most part you're right. A couple of these guys wouldn't be safe in a room with me though, but for the most part I like just about everyone.

I was talking to a guy on facebook that says he was friends with one of the SEALs that was killed in Benghazi and liberals kept butting in and telling me to STFU. He had something to say about Romney's mentioning of Glen Doherty during a campaign stop. Said his friend thought Romney was a jerk. Course it came out in the discussion that Doherty was in a movement to remove religion from the military called the  Military Religious Freedom Foundation. You might want to look it up. Military Religious Freedom Foundation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Doherty's mother must be a liberal because she objected to Romney mentioning him, said she didn't trust Romney........problem is Romney never mentioned his name at all. http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guyben..._chokes_up_while_remembering_fallen_navy_seal

The folks that interrupted me are in no mood to hear opposing viewpoints. They do what they can to silence it. They can't get away with that here.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> A couple of these guys wouldn't be safe in a room with me .





Chronic flatulence?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of these guys wouldn't be safe in a room with me .
> ...



Silent but deadly......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of these guys wouldn't be safe in a room with me .
> ...



What ever it takes.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diqQ7gRVfYo&feature=related]220, 221, Whatever It Takes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 12, 2012)

I just heard Biden's claim that only millionaires would be extra taxed as false. Apparently its more for those individuals over $200K and couples over $250K.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then give us some.  Specific examples.
> ...



No, but a member of the ObamaNation's borg would. Jokey shows his true colors. Biden lied, intelligent people know this. And... better still... his agressive asshole facade did not play well with the undecideds... and both sides really need those undecideds.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just heard Biden's claim that only millionaires would be extra taxed as false. Apparently its more for those individuals over $200K and couples over $250K.



The White House's idea of how much you have to make to be a millionaire is evolving.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 13, 2012)

Biden actually said both...first he said only people who make over a million...but then later when talking about the same topic he said..oh crud, i can't remember, but he essentially said something about the more tax ceiling was $200,000.

Obama does the same thing. He runs around saying no new taxes for anyone under a mill a year...but the truth is, the increased taxes are for anyone over 250,000.

They think everybody is too stupid to notice.


----------



## decker (Oct 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Biden actually said both...first he said only people who make over a million...but then later when talking about the same topic he said..oh crud, i can't remember, but he essentially said something about the more tax ceiling was $200,000.
> 
> Obama does the same thing. He runs around saying no new taxes for anyone under a mill a year...but the truth is, the increased taxes are for anyone over 250,000.
> 
> They think everybody is too stupid to notice.


well you are rght that if you going to raise taxes you should be honest about  how much they are going to be raised.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Biden actually said both...first he said only people who make over a million...but then later when talking about the same topic he said..oh crud, i can't remember, but he essentially said something about the more tax ceiling was $200,000.
> 
> Obama does the same thing. He runs around saying no new taxes for anyone under a mill a year...but the truth is, the increased taxes are for anyone over 250,000.
> 
> They think everybody is too stupid to notice.



They're not even talking about massive tax increases that will hit us when they let the Bush Tax Cuts expire Dec. 31st. Those hit everyone, even though the left has been saying since they were implemented that they were only tax cuts for the rich.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to see the far righty fakies like bigrebnc and CaliGirl whining here.

I want MR to win in such a way that he can shake you folks loose afterwards.

He is not going to win it by hiding away.

And the mental midgets like you do not help him with your lies.



California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Nah, you are being intellectually lazy again to share your "homework" with us.

You are merely sharing your "feelings".

Hey, it is your right, but don't hide it behind "homework" cause there isn't any.



Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then it is your opinion, without value, as usual.
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2012)

Now that there is time to go back and review the points made by Biden and Ryan under all of Biden's rude and disrespectful theatrics, even the leftwing media doing fact checking this time seem to have a whole lot more problems with the veracity or accuracy of a whole bunch more of what Biden said than with what Ryan said.

I haven't scored it point by point, but I think Ryan won based on points made even if you take away all of Biden's boorishness.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Biden did what he had to do, and you yell at him for it.

Remember our side's disgraceful performances in the Town Hall meetings in 2009?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 13, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Glad to see the far righty fakies like bigrebnc and CaliGirl whining here.
> 
> I want MR to win in such a way that he can shake you folks loose afterwards.
> 
> ...


I wasn't whining I was pointing out that a Romney supporter would not ask another Romney supporter the question that you asked.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 13, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Biden did what he had to do, and you yell at him for it.
> 
> Remember our side's disgraceful performances in the Town Hall meetings in 2009?



Jake defending biden and questioning Romney supporters, Does that sound like a Romney supporter too anyone?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 13, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > BIDEN: TKO. Romney looked ill in a picture of him in front of the TV, he didn't expect to watch Biden demolish the Ryan boy.
> ...



Do you remember the brouhaha that was made because liberals said Romney "smirked" as he left stage when commenting on what happened in Libya?  One brief facial expression that could have just been relief to be done with the speech or seeing someone he liked and that was blown into this huge thing by progressive "smear artists" like Lakhota and his gang.  

But now you've got Joe Biden laughing his ass off for much of an hour and a half as some very serious issues are being discussed but THAT isn't seen as a problem by the left at all.  I seriously have to shake my head in disbelief sometimes at the double standard that conservatives find themselves operating under.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

I am question the whining and two-sided, unethical behavior of two-sided, unethical whiners like bigrebnc and his ilk.

After MR wins, we are going to replace you parasites with conservative democrats.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Biden did what he had to do, and you yell at him for it.
> ...



I believe Jake is paid by somebody to derail threads like this.  The best remedy for Jake is to completely ignore his comments and don't allow him to derail it or start the food fights he is attempting to start.  Sufficiently ignore him and he eventually goes away.  Continue to comment on his posts and it just encourages more of the same.

Biden was an ass and used a LOT of misinformation in between his crude and boorish behavior.  Oldstyle is correct that Romney was accused of a 'smirk' in one point in the last debate.  If you watch the playback, it is damn hard to find, but I suppose it is possible to see pretty much what you want to see when you go into the process already convinced you don't like somebody.

I honestly don't know how anybody with any sense of character or fair play could defend Biden's behavior in Thursday night's debate though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxfyre, you are sounding weirder all the time, and that is a shame.

I am paid by no one.  I said before the debate that Biden would be over the top, because he had to be to put a stop to that type of narrative.  He succeeded.  

The best remedy for your silliness is that you wake up and stare reality in the eyes.

Most Americans despise the far right and libertarians' philosophies.

You don't like it?  Take your own advice.  But you won't.  However, work for a Romney victory without your libertarian weirdness.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Biden did what he had to do, and you yell at him for it.
> 
> Remember our side's disgraceful performances in the Town Hall meetings in 2009?



So Biden's actions are excused by the actions of citizens who were angry for the Administration shoving unpopular bills and massive spending down their throats?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Thus, they were excused in advance to what you weren't going to like about Biden three years later?

The shoe either fits both feet or neither feet.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Now that there is time to go back and review the points made by Biden and Ryan *under all of Biden's rude and disrespectful theatrics*, even the leftwing media doing fact checking this time seem to have a whole lot more problems with the veracity or accuracy of a whole bunch more of what Biden said than with what Ryan said.
> 
> I haven't scored it point by point, but I think Ryan won based on points made even if you take away all of Biden's boorishness.


----------



## Liability (Oct 13, 2012)

It is quite funny to see libs and similarly irrational people desperately wanting to believe that the hideous performance by Joe Smirks Biden was somehow a "win."

To even make that claim one has to get down to TderpM's level of cred.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 13, 2012)

Has Ryan answered the question about which deductions they would get rid of yet?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2012)

Liability said:


> It is quite funny to see libs and similarly irrational people desperately wanting to believe that the hideous performance by Joe Smirks Biden was somehow a "win."
> 
> To even make that claim one has to get down to TderpM's level of cred.



Or yours.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 13, 2012)

> _By Matt Taibbi_
> 
> I've never thought much of Joe Biden. But man, did he get it right in last night's debate, and not just because he walloped sniveling little Paul Ryan on the facts. What he got absolutely right, despite what you might read this morning (many outlets are criticizing Biden's dramatic excesses), was his tone. Biden did absolutely roll his eyes, snort, laugh derisively and throw his hands up in the air whenever Ryan trotted out his little beady-eyed BS-isms.
> 
> ...



More: The Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh | Matt Taibbi | Rolling Stone


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 13, 2012)

I couldn't agree more!  When Biden was laughing - I knew Ryan was lying...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 13, 2012)

*Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh*


I've never thought much of Joe Biden. But man, did he get it right in [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3roG09O6T4"]last night's debate[/ame],  and not just because he walloped sniveling little Paul Ryan on the  facts. What he got absolutely right, despite what you might read this  morning (many outlets are criticizing Biden's  dramatic excesses), was his tone. Biden did absolutely roll his eyes,  snort, laugh derisively and throw his hands up in the air whenever Ryan  trotted out his little beady-eyed BS-isms.


But he _should_ have! He was absolutely right to be doing it. * We all should be doing it. That includes all of us in the media, and not  just paid obnoxious-opinion-merchants like me, but so-called  "objective" news reporters as well. We should all be rolling our eyes,  and scoffing and saying, "Come back when you're serious."*


The load of balls that both Romney and Ryan have been pushing out  there for this whole election season is simply not intellectually  serious. Most of their platform isn't even a real platform, it's a  fourth-rate parlor trick designed to paper over the real agenda &#8211;  cutting taxes even more for super-rich dickheads like Mitt Romney, and  getting everyone else to pay the bill.


The essence of the whole campaign for me was crystalized in the  debate exchange over Romney's 20 percent tax-cut plan. ABC's Martha  Raddatz turned the questioning to Ryan:

MS. RADDATZ: Well, let's talk about this 20 percent.


VICE PRESIDENT BIDEN: Well &#8211; (chuckles) &#8211;


MS. RADDATZ: You have refused yet again to offer specifics on how you  pay for that 20 percent across-the-board tax cut. Do you actually have  the specifics, or are you still working on it, and that's why you won't  tell voters?​Here Ryan is presented with a simple yes-or-no answer. *Since he  doesn't have the answer, he immediately starts slithering and  equivocating*:

REP. RYAN: Different than this administration, we actually want to have big bipartisan agreements. You see, I understand the &#8211;​
"We want to have bipartisan agreements?" This coming from a  Republican congressman? These guys would stall a bill to name a post  office after Shirley Temple. Biden, absolutely properly, chuckled and  said, "That'd be a first for a Republican congress." Then Raddatz did  exactly what any self-respecting journalist should do in that situation:  she objected to being lied to, and yanked on the leash, forcing Ryan  back to the question.

I'm convinced Raddatz wouldn't have pounced on Ryan if he hadn't  trotted out this preposterous line about bipartisanism. Where does Ryan  think we've all been living, Mars? It's one thing to pull that on some  crowd of unsuspecting voters that hasn't followed politics that much and  doesn't know the history. But any professional political journalist  knows enough to know the abject comedy of that line. Still, Ryan was  banking on the moderator not getting in the way and just letting him  dump his trash on audiences. Instead, she aggressively grabbed Ryan by  his puppy-scruff and pushed him back into the mess of his own proposal:

MS. RADDATZ: Do you have the specifics? Do you have the math? Do you know exactly what you're doing?​
So now the ball is in Ryan's court. The answer he gives is astounding:

REP. RYAN: Look &#8211; look at what Mitt &#8211; look at what Ronald Reagan and  Tip O'Neill did. They worked together out of a framework to lower tax  rates and broaden the base, and they worked together to fix that. What  we're saying is here's our framework: Lower tax rates 20 percent &#8211; we  raise about $1.2 trillion through income taxes. We forgo about 1.1  trillion [dollars] in loopholes and deductions. And so what we're saying  is deny those loopholes and deductions to higher-income taxpayers so  that more of their income is taxed, which has a broader base of taxation  &#8211;​
Three things about this answer:


 1) Ryan again here refuses to answer Raddatz's yes-or-no question  about specifics. So now we know the answer: there are no specifics.

2) In lieu of those nonexistent specifics, what Ryan basically says  is that he and Romney will set the framework &#8211; "Lower taxes by 20  percent" &#8211; and then they'll work out the specifics of how to get there  with the Democrats in bipartisan fashion.

3) So essentially, Ryan has just admitted on national television that  the Romney tax plan will be worked out after the election with the same  Democrats from whom they are now, before the election, hiding any and  all details.



MORE at the link.


----------



## Meister (Oct 13, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh*
> 
> 
> I've never thought much of Joe Biden. But man, did he get it right in last night's debate,  and not just because he walloped sniveling little Paul Ryan on the  facts. What he got absolutely right, despite what you might read this  morning (many outlets are criticizing Biden's  dramatic excesses), was his tone. Biden did absolutely roll his eyes,  snort, laugh derisively and throw his hands up in the air whenever Ryan  trotted out his little beady-eyed BS-isms.
> ...



So Raddatz was carrying Biden's water for him and the democrats.....as a moderator??????


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 13, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh*
> 
> 
> I've never thought much of Joe Biden. But man, did he get it right in last night's debate,  and not just because he walloped sniveling little Paul Ryan on the  facts. What he got absolutely right, despite what you might read this  morning (many outlets are criticizing Biden's  dramatic excesses), was his tone. Biden did absolutely roll his eyes,  snort, laugh derisively and throw his hands up in the air whenever Ryan  trotted out his little beady-eyed BS-isms.
> ...



Ryan's answer was that Romney is serious about seeking bipartisan solutions to problems, and it is no surprise that Biden and most Obama supporters found the notion of bipartisanship laughable.  What is disturbing is that after nearly four years of the polarizing and divisive tactics of the Obama administration, Raddatz, a journalist, also apparently didn't believe in bipartisanship as a real option.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 13, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Red Sox/ Orioles.....Playing golf.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Just put him on ignore like me and you dont have to even see his lies.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 13, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Naw.  He and I get along pretty well outside of the political threads.  I just scroll over the nonsense in here.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


More power to you cause I cant abide a blatant habitual liar.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thus, they were excused in advance to what you weren't going to like about Biden three years later?
> 
> The shoe either fits both feet or neither feet.



 Wow, you really aren't very good at this, are you.......

Voters who are angry over abusive government is not the same as a Vice President laughing and shoving his way through a debate on national television. You just want to slough it off because you don't know how to take anything seriously. 

Biden is second in line to be president. Such boorish behavior should be beneath his office.

However it's clear that you love it and that reflects on you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

I am exceptionally better at this than you, for sure. 

The Town Hall meeting disruptions reflected from the beginning the criminal elements within the larger movement.  Generally, they have had to mute themselves since then and have done so. Wise choices.

Biden's activities were to put our GOP on notice that the changes in the narratives would not go unchallenged for the remainder of the debate. In that Biden succeeded.

It is clear I am not unhappy with it but realize that the boorish behavior began within element of our party in summer of 2009.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 14, 2012)

From what I've been reading Bidens actions turned off a lot a people.

So you go ahead and cheer this type of behavior on and tell Obama to do the same thing

You'll help out the Republican party a lot


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

I am staying in reality, which you seem to have trouble.  Biden stopped the massive hemoraghing for his party.  But if Romney does as well this time as last time, then the GOP wins, and we begin getting rid of influence from the weird far right.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am exceptionally better at this than you, for sure.
> 
> The Town Hall meeting disruptions reflected from the beginning the criminal elements within the larger movement.  Generally, they have had to mute themselves since then and have done so. Wise choices.
> 
> ...



Oh, so the voters are criminals? That's who was voicing objections. Voters.

BTW, how long does it take for Mr Biden to get over imaginary slights that took place nearly 4 years ago? It was obvious voters were reacting to the way the Obama Administration and the Democrats shoved their spending down the taxpayers' collective throats. They had a right to be upset. Sounds like you wanted them to STFU and just take it. 

Well, to hell with that. This isn't China.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

There are criminal elements on the right and the left.

Get over it, mud.


----------



## George Costanza (Oct 14, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> From what I've been reading Bidens actions turned off a lot a people.



Then you have been reading propaganda from the Republican Noise Machine.  Biden's actions turned off a lot of Republicans.  End of story.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've been reading Bidens actions turned off a lot a people.
> ...



Well you may be right.  Democrats are mostly condoning and applauding the behavior.  Republicans not at all.  Independents not so much.  So what does that mean?  Perhaps what each group considers appropriate for their own guys?

However, I can't imagine Republians applauding their own candidate who behaved that way.  So. . . . .


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 14, 2012)

Biden's actions turned off a lot of women.   Men not so much, but women have been putting up with the Biden's of the world for a very long time.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've been reading Bidens actions turned off a lot a people.
> ...



The truth is...Joe Biden's "antics" were a diversion from the facts about this Administration.  People were talking about his mugging for the camera instead of his lies about what happened in Libya and the totally unfounded statement he made several times about Ryan and Romney "betting against America".

It's the kind of performance you put on when you don't want to debate issues.  Anyone who thought that Joe Biden "won" that debate on the merits of his arguments is laughably partisan.  He didn't lose the debate because he did everything he could to make sure it never happened.  All the interruptions...all the faces...all the laughter...that wasn't debating...that was deflecting attention away from this Administration's inept performance and abysmal numbers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

Foxfyre, the independents are the ones who are going to make the difference, and I imagine they are split among themselves on Biden's behavior.

You are right is is about who supports whom, so I gather you forget the support for the TP's histrionics at the Town Hall meetings in 2009.



Foxfyre said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, the independents are the ones who are going to make the difference, and I imagine they are split among themselves on Biden's behavior.
> 
> You are right is is about who supports whom, so I gather you forget the support for the TP's histrionics at the Town Hall meetings in 2009.
> 
> ...



Some citizen standing up at a town hall meeting and shouting down a politician is NOT the same as the Vice President of the United States putting on that kind of a "performance" in a debate that we voters are supposed to use to choose who our leaders will be at this critical time in our history.  Biden was a buffoon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 14, 2012)

The Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh | Matt Taibbi | Rolling Stone

First, let's get the excuses out of the way:

Duly noted is the standard rw excuse of the source. Yes, its true that Rolling Stone is over your heads. That's not the fault of Rolling Stone or of the author. Like Santorum said, you'll never get the smart ones. 

Could we now just skip the rw whining and actually discuss the content?

(Yeah, I know... but, its always worth a try, right?)


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 14, 2012)

The most recent poll out of Ohio by PPP showed Biden as the winner by 12 points amongst Indys.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 14, 2012)

How sad is it that bumbling Joe had to rescue O


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, shouting down someone who has the floor at a town hall is criminal disruption, so, yes, it is not the same thing as Biden.





Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, the independents are the ones who are going to make the difference, and I imagine they are split among themselves on Biden's behavior.
> ...


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 14, 2012)

Once again, sometimes ya just gotta get rude:



> 3. Biden laughed at Ryan constantly, and it pissed a lot of people off.* Fuck them.* It was the laugh of an old man who has heard enough bullshit to last ten lifetimes. Biden used to argue with Jesse Helms, one of the most craven, vile bastards to ever set foot in DC. He went toe-to-toe with Bob Dole. He was locked in a death match with Orrin Hatch for years. You think that Ryan was gonna throw anything at him that he hasn't heard before? It was the laugh of someone who sees through the con and wants everyone to know that he gets the joke. Biden laughed because he wanted to degrade the lies and half-answers that Ryan gave, because he wanted to turn Ryan into a laughingstock






> Mostly, though, think of the debate this way: In 2008, Joe Biden, who smiled at Sarah Palin the way one does at a particularly precocious toddler, had to hold his fire for fear of seeming sexist or bullying to the then-governor. He got to unload on Ryan. And all those years in the Senate, all those years confronting presidents, all of it came to bear last night as he beat down Ryan viciously and mercilessly. *Ryan is the perfect product of Republican America, someone who grew up in the Reagan era in a protected bubble, who learned at the knee of conservatives and worked for people like Sam Brownback, a man whose philosophy is a synthesis of cruel social conservatism and bastardized Ayn Rand. In other words, he is everything Joe Biden has fought against. *Of course Biden was gonna cut off this puffed up punk at the knees. That Ryan asshole brought up a fatal car crash in front of the guy who lost his wife and daughter in one. Shit, when it was done, you half-expected the Vice President to brush his shoulder.




The Rude Pundit


----------



## jamesparkerdoor (Oct 14, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



aThe way I understand it Romney bought companies, fied the employees and sold off the assets giving him a 50% return on his short investment


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 14, 2012)

jamesparkerdoor said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



And you understand it wrong.  That has long ago been thoroughly debunked.  Romney through Bain Capital did downsize and closed some businesses that were beyond salvation.  But he profited only from his own salary/commissions.  Had he done what you suggest he would be serving 2 to 20 for insider trading.

He did however help save a number of companies that were failing, and that would include Bain Capital, and helped others expand into mini empires that resulted in a lot of good new jobs for a lot of people.   

It is that kind of experience and track record that has convinced me he is the best choice among all who are running.  He knows what businesses look for before they will take the risk to invest and expand and therefore start hiring people again; he knows how the economy works and what does and does not encourage it to prosper; and I trust him to love his country enough to do nothing out of political or personal interests to harm it.

There is nobody, and I do mean nobody else running that I trust that way.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 14, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> jamesparkerdoor said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


<You must spread some reputation around before giving some to Foxfyre again.>

Thank you for shedding some light on this one Foxfyre. It was a familiar DNC talking point for some time now, and I heard it was false and why. You said it best.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 14, 2012)

doublejm1 said:


> I think Joe shined in the debate. He clearly won, which is why Fox News resorted to attacking him on style. He dominated when it came to substance.


Too bad the substance wasn't truth serum.


----------



## Dante (Oct 14, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Not sure...



*Dear Congressman Paul Ryan, I recently came across something that might interest you. I know it tickled my fancy. *






I think of you more as an average, barely adequate, wingnut Congressman who would sell his soul to the Devil, if indeed the Devil actually existed. Having you as first in line in the case of incapacitation of the President? No thanks.


yours truly
an American Voter


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 14, 2012)

Biden was showing off his veneers  But a Maine Dentist thinks he needs some work 

Maine Dentist | Drews Dental Services


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> There are criminal elements on the right and the left.
> 
> Get over it, mud.



I'm sure there are.

But you're trying to criminalize free speech.

Why don't you just fuck off shit-for-brains.


I get a little tired of arguing with some dumb-ass that can't tell the difference between a private citizen and a public official.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, shouting down someone who has the floor at a town hall is criminal disruption, so, yes, it is not the same thing as Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you sight the law that was being broken.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> The Vice Presidential Debate: Joe Biden Was Right to Laugh | Matt Taibbi | Rolling Stone
> 
> First, let's get the excuses out of the way:
> 
> ...



Discuss the content?  You know what's laughable?  Matt Taibbi accuses Paul Ryan of lying and says that Joe Biden was right to laugh and mug for the camera and repeatedly interrupt Ryan.  What Taibbi totally "whiffed" on is the fact that it was Biden who was telling the lies...not Ryan.  Biden is the one who declared that he hadn't voted for either the war in Iraq or the war in Afghanistan when in fact he had voted for BOTH!  It was Biden who declared that the entire fiasco in Benghazi was the fault of the nation's intelligence community because neither he nor the President knew anything about additional requests for security from Ambassador Stevens or that the attack wasn't a reaction to the U-Tube video.  Joe Biden sat on that stage and lied repeatedly and Martha Raddatz let him get away with it because let's face it folks...Martha Raddatz is a liberal journalist and she was predisposed to let that happen...just as Jim Lehrer is a liberal journalist and Candy Crowley is a liberal journalist.  The fact of the matter is that conservatives like Ryan and Romney go into these debates with a handicap because the moderators are not unbiased.  What would reaction be from the left if all of the moderators were from Fox News or The National Review?  They would go ballistic and rightly so...yet here we are with moderators that all lean to the left and that's OK?


----------



## George Costanza (Oct 15, 2012)

Conservative said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what our Republican friends would be saying if the roles had been reversed in the vice presidential debate, and it had been Ryan who was accusing Biden of lying, laughing whenever he felt Biden was lying, interrupting Biden, showing contempt for his viewpoints, etc.  I think I know what they would be saying.  It would go something like this:
> ...



Actually, laughing the way Biden did during Ryan's "misstatements" was the POLITE thing to do.  Think about it.  He probably wanted to turn to Ryan and yell: "That's a God damn LIE, you fucking LIAR!!!!"  Now, if he had done that, your criticism of him would be justified.  But he didn't.  He just laughed to show his disdain for what Ryan was saying.


----------



## George Costanza (Oct 15, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, shouting down someone who has the floor at a town hall is criminal disruption, so, yes, it is not the same thing as Biden.
> ...



I'd sight it for you, but it isn't in sight yet.  Maybe if we hunt around enough, we might be able to find someone who can _cite_ the law for us, ya think?

And you call someone else "shit-for-brains"?


----------



## Liability (Oct 15, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Partisan tripe.

The VP was rude and the constant interruption of Ryan demonstrated that he wanted to shout down the points that were being made.  And that's clearly because the dishonest VP had no honest or persuasive rejoinders.

The liberals' "defense" of Biden's behavior is strictly laughable.

And that some Democratics still imagine that VP Biden "won" the debate is pure partisan hackery.  The pathetic "defense" of VP Biden's "performance is fFunny, but completely devoid of truth.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



Laughing during someone else's time during a debate is "POLITE"?  Come on...get serious!  That's as far from polite as you can get.  Polite is waiting your turn and then making a response on YOUR time...it isn't talking over the other person...it isn't laughing or mugging for the camera while the other person is speaking.

Joe Biden laughed while Paul Ryan was speaking because he was trying to intimidate his opponent.  You know as well as I do that what we witnessed on that stage was planned.  What Joe Biden did was what the Obama Campaign decided was the best way to counter the attacks on their abysmal economic record...namely distract from it.  They don't have a credible defense for the state of the economy and Romney/Ryan hammer them with the numbers over and over again so instead of trying to debate the issues they sent Joe Biden out there to disrupt the proceedings with the side show he put on.

The "disdain" that was shown was for the American people.  We deserved a debate on the issues by two serious people.  Instead what we got was Joe Biden playing the class clown because his side doesn't really want to talk about serious issues because his side has no answers TO those serious issues.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Yup.  And mission accomplished.  Few remember anything Ryan said during the debate because everything he tried to say was covered by Biden's guffawing, snickering, raucous laughter, mugging, and verbal interruptions.   All any of us really remember is that aspect of the debate.  Of course it was orchestrated and planned that way, and no doubt arranged with the moderator to allow it as she never once attempted to try to curtail it.

It is a really sad commentary on the Obama camp that they thought this tactic was safer than allowing a debate between Joe Biden and Paul Ryan.   They (apparently rightfully) trusted their base to approve the tactic, defend Biden, or at least justify and forgive him as it always does.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

It is in sight, yet?





George Costanza said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

If you think Biden's behavor was orchestrated with the moderator, Foxfyre, you are becoming delusional.

You are becoming a sad yet accurate facsimile of the libertarian wing and the extremist wing descending into unreality.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> If you think Biden's behavor was orchestrated with the moderator, Foxfyre, you are becoming delusional.
> 
> You are becoming a sad yet accurate facsimile of the libertarian wing and the extremist wing descending into unreality.



If Martha Raddatz had REALLY wanted a debate, Jake...she would have given Joe Biden a short lecture on debate etiquette and told him to refrain from what he was doing.  His actions went so far across the line that it's something that should have been done but in Raddatz's defense I'm sure she had no inkling that a Vice President of the United States would act in such a way and was hesitant to lecture him like you would a disruptive schoolboy making farting noises in the back of class.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

When Raddatz looks back on that night, I think she'll be chagrined to realize that she lost control of the proceedings and allowed Joe Biden turn a debate into a mockery of debate.

Position and policy took a back seat to "antics"...and the American people are the worse for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If you think Biden's behavor was orchestrated with the moderator, Foxfyre, you are becoming delusional.
> ...



That is assuming that Raddatz wasn't in on the shenanigans.   Because of the way she was so quick to cut off and interrupt Ryan but made no attempt to rein in Biden, I have no such confidence that she wasn't also instructed on that. She probably is embarrassed at how badly she came off, but I'm sure she will be properly rewarded for her dutiful performance.   Okay, I hope I'm wrong, but after watching so much of this stuff, I have a huge stripe of cynicism down my back these days.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

The Obama Campaign doesn't have the need for "shenanigans", Foxie...they know only too well that the moderators in ALL these debates are already predisposed to their views.  When Martha Raddatz demands "details" from Paul Ryan but doesn't ask the same of Joe Biden then it's obvious that she went into that debate with the mindset that Ryan/Romney's tax plan isn't viable because it's not set in stone how it will be finalized.  Where was the demand for details about how just a tax on the wealthy will pay for all of the additional entitlements that Obama/Biden have promised?  Ryan correctly pointed out that taking ALL of the earnings of the 1% would only fund government for 90 days while it would cause our economy to crater but Raddatz didn't demand details from Biden on how their plan was going to decrease the deficit.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

And I think Martha Raddatz started the night determined that as soon as Ryan brought up his 20% tax that she was going to immediately jump in and demand specifics...which she did even though it meant cutting off Paul Ryan in mid-sentence as he was trying to explain how those cuts would work.

That eagerness is indicative of the mind set that the moderator had going in...if she'd REALLY been neutral she would have let Ryan finish his statement and then ask a follow up question seeking more specific answers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

She did as good a job as she could have done with him.

You all are whining about JoebeingJoe, and what should have been done.

Not one of you would have done a thing.



Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If you think Biden's behavor was orchestrated with the moderator, Foxfyre, you are becoming delusional.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

I watched the same debate you all did, and Martha did a good job.

You are being homers and it shows.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> She did as good a job as she could have done with him.
> 
> You all are whining about JoebeingJoe, and what should have been done.
> 
> ...



You know what, Jake...my late father was the Town Meeting Moderator for many years in the Massachusetts town I grew up in.  I've seen him oversee some extremely contentious debates over some explosive topics and I can guarantee you that he would have NEVER stood for what Joe Biden was doing on that stage.  I would have done what I've witnessed my father do countless times...namely stop the proceedings and warn all those involved that we were there to conduct important business for the voters and that disruptive behavior would not be tolerated.  THAT is first and foremost the most important thing that a moderator DOES and on that, Martha Raddatz fell woefully short.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree, Grampa.  Ryan could have knocked out Biden, and the MR campaign could have moved into the majority in the swing states.

So here we are, another darn debate to go.

The GOP should have had this campaign by 15 points, but here we are having to gut it out because America remembers Bush, Iraq, and the far extremist right.

I hate this, what the extremist and neo-con wings have brought the GOP to.



Grampa Murked U said:


> How sad is it that bumbling Joe had to rescue O


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sure you father would have done the right thing.

I am equally sure that none of this board, including you, could have stopped Joe.



Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > She did as good a job as she could have done with him.
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

All it would have taken was for Martha Raddatz to put up her hand...look Joe Biden dead in the eyes and say:  "Mr Vice President...this is a debate about the future of the country...it's isn't a laughing matter.  Please respect the venue and the American people."

I guarantee you that Joe Biden would have folded like a tent.


----------



## decker (Oct 15, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> All it would have taken was for Martha Raddatz to put up her hand...look Joe Biden dead in the eyes and say:  "Mr Vice President...this is a debate about the future of the country...it's isn't a laughing matter.  Please respect the venue and the American people."
> 
> I guarantee you that Joe Biden would have folded like a tent.


very true. well even better new for conservative after usa today poll so did not help obama

he 51 % to 45% up.  Jake tapper of abc news said this is awful for obama on twitter and show romney mo getting bigger and bigger. 

is this thing over now


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 15, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> The Obama Campaign doesn't have the need for "shenanigans", Foxie...they know only too well that the moderators in ALL these debates are already predisposed to their views.  When Martha Raddatz demands "details" from Paul Ryan but doesn't ask the same of Joe Biden then it's obvious that she went into that debate with the mindset that Ryan/Romney's tax plan isn't viable because it's not set in stone how it will be finalized.  Where was the demand for details about how just a tax on the wealthy will pay for all of the additional entitlements that Obama/Biden have promised?  Ryan correctly pointed out that taking ALL of the earnings of the 1% would only fund government for 90 days while it would cause our economy to crater but Raddatz didn't demand details from Biden on how their plan was going to decrease the deficit.



This one was different though.  You had Biden who gets it wrong as often as he gets it right, a perpetual gaffe machine who can't remember facts straight to save his life, going up against a bright, capable, very well informed, and no doubt very well prepared Ryan who WOULD remember the facts and report them competently.   A sure prescription for a total train wreck in a normal debate and that the Obama campaign no doubt simply could not risk.  But neither could they afford how it would look for Biden to refuse to debate Ryan.

So the solution?  Just send Joe out as laughing Joe to make sure Ryan wasn't allowed to drive home a single point.  And, as you pointed out, Radditz did not shy away from shutting Ryan down, cutting him off, interjecting her own follow up before he had even finished his sentence.  She did not do that to Biden though she did give the appearance of enforcing time during the times he could speak--you know when he could speak unimpeded without somebody covering up his words?

Was that by design.  My cynical side says probably because it was the only way they had to do damage control.  Maybe not.  But I'm long past believing they couldn't go that low.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 15, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Obama Campaign doesn't have the need for "shenanigans", Foxie...they know only too well that the moderators in ALL these debates are already predisposed to their views.  When Martha Raddatz demands "details" from Paul Ryan but doesn't ask the same of Joe Biden then it's obvious that she went into that debate with the mindset that Ryan/Romney's tax plan isn't viable because it's not set in stone how it will be finalized.  Where was the demand for details about how just a tax on the wealthy will pay for all of the additional entitlements that Obama/Biden have promised?  Ryan correctly pointed out that taking ALL of the earnings of the 1% would only fund government for 90 days while it would cause our economy to crater but Raddatz didn't demand details from Biden on how their plan was going to decrease the deficit.
> ...



Sending Biden out with orders to disrupt the debate and keep Ryan off balance was definitely by design.  The Obama campaign either has Biden do "that" or they let him debate Paul Ryan on the economy and it should be fairly obvious at this point that Joe Biden isn't the sharpest tool in the shed so that AIN'T happening!

The Obama Camp only gets away with that strategy if A) they have a moderator that allows Biden to play the buffoon and B) they can control the subsequent media reporting to declare Biden the "winner" of a debate that never was.  With Radditz they had the former and with the Main Stream Media they got the latter.

What I'm curious to see is how Barry conducts himself during his second debate.  I don't think he can pull off the "Crazy Joe" routine.  If he was to try that he'd look like an asshole.  I'm guessing he's going to tell "fairy tales" about how things are and how things could be...be as vague as he possibly can and hope nobody really grills him about what happened in Libya.   There's no way he's going to run on his record because it's THAT bad.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2012)

This morning it appears that the voters finally have gotten from MR a reason to not vote for a less than competent president.

Mitt is going to win this election because the centerists and independents are moving over to him, which is going to free him from the extreme libertarian and far right wings of American politics.

Mitt, do this right!  Exclude the far right and libertarian wings from any policy making in the administration.  Isolate Ryan as the veep and then replace him in four years, as you build a right of center great coalition and bring America back to greatness.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmH2ZttF23A&feature=player_embedded]NewsBusted 10/16/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 17, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> The Rude Pundit



I love The Rude Pundit.  And this part bears repeating.




> *That Ryan asshole brought up a fatal car crash in front of the guy who  lost his wife and daughter in one.* Shit, when it was done, you  half-expected the Vice President to brush his shoulder.


​


----------

